# Sucht oder doch krank?



## Nyht (15. Juli 2008)

*§1 Einleitung*

An einem eher "langweiligen" Abend war ich wieder einmal im Internet unterwegs. Als ich dann mit ein paar "unüberlegten" klicks auf der offiziellen Homepage der Gilde Nihilum (http://www.nihilium.eu) gelanden bin, muste ich mir wirklich gedanken machen. Auf der gut ausgebauten Homepage bin ich über ein Link-Klick-Bild auf die Bewerbungsseite für bereits das Addon: "Wrath of the Lich King" gelandet. Auf dieser Seite werden auch die Anforderungen an die Interessierten gestellt; und genau das ist der springende Punkt für diesen Threat.

*§2 Fakten*

Die erste Anforderung der womöglich besten Raidgilde der Welt ist, dass man am Wochenende; Achtung! nur schon am *Wochenende*; von morgens um 11:00 Uhr bis am nächsten Morgen um 03:00 - 04:00 mit raidet. Okey, ich meine ich spiele auch nicht wenig World of Warcraft, aber Hallo? Das sind 17 Stunden ohne Unterbrechung volle Ladung World of Warcraft (Pause von wahrscheinlich 10-15 Minuten werden die hoffentlich haben, oder?) Okey das wäre einmal der Samstag; Sonntag ist ja zum Glück auch noch, also wären wir bereits schon bei 34 Stunden. Wenn das nicht schon genug ist? - Nein - Sie müssen nur unter der Woche Pots, Bufffood, Netherstoff für Verbände, Gold, Ruf, Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit, und und und farmen. Naja, okey ich denke für den einen oder anderen ist das noch akzeptabel. Dann lese ich weiter und muss mir bereits wieder an den Kopf fassen. Fehler dürfen passieren, wiederholen sie sich ist man für Nihilum nutzlos. Ich habe es jetzt grob und kurz übersetzt, aber etwa so ist es mir rüber gekommen. Mhm, letztens hatte ich ein Qualifikationsgespräch mit meinem Chef; und dieser hat mir genau das gleiche gesagt. Ist Nihilum jetzt so eine Art: "Arbeitsgeber"? Wird wohl so sein, aber was verdienen die Mitglieder? - 5 Euro an den Gildenmeister; das man überhaupt in der Gilde sein darf? Auch das tolerieren scheinbar ein paar Leute. Ich sammelte mich nochmal und fuhr mit dem Lesen fort. Als ich an die Textzeile angekommen bin wo folgendes steht: (Englisch: We do not want a bunch of slackers with 75% attendance, that won't get us a single world first in WotLK. We need 25-35 CORE members with 100% attendance that will skip birthdays and family dinners to get WORLD FIRSTS.) Was in Deutsch soviel heisst wie das Nihilum keine Spieler will, welche sich mit 75% Auslastung bereits schon drücken und so Nihilum nicht zur einzigsten weltbesten Gilde verhilft. Sie brauchen 25-35 Kernmitglieder die 100% Auslastung standhalten können und *Geburtstage bzw. Familienessen schmeissen*; so dass Nihilum die weltbeste Gilde sein kann. - Okey *hust* *tief Luft hol* OMG! Was ist denn das bitte schön?! Sollen die Ihr Leben aufgeben und es Nihilum zur Verfügung geben? Ab diesem Anforderungspunkt gab es zwar nicht mehr viel zu lesen; aber ich muss wirklich zu geben, ich hatte ab da wirklich genug!

*§3 Kritik und vergleich zu mir*

Ich selbst spiele World of Warcraft schon fast 2 Jahre lang. Ich habe in diesem Spiel viele schöne Momente erlebt, habe sogar Freunde kennen gelernt die nun meine besten Reallife Freunde sind. Wenn ich dieses Spiel nicht gespielt hätte, würde ich nun diese Freunde nicht kennen. Ich konnte mit diesem Spiel auch viel Geld sparren und so nun die Autoprüfung machen, ein Auto kaufen und dieses auch versichern ohne in die Schulden zu kommen. Ich muste aber auch feststellen das mir einfach die 2 Jahre in meinem Leben fehlten bzw. immer noch fehlt. Einfach so ein Loch in meinem Leben in dem ich eigentlich nichts erzählen kann ausser das ich viele Freunde verloren habe, meine Verwandtschaft über mich lästerte und als "Suchtspieler" bezeichnet wurde, das ich viele Gespräche mit meiner Familie führen muste und fast 3 mal meinen Job verloren habe. Doch trotzdem führte ich noch ein "Reallife". Wenn diese Anforderungen wirklich so strikt durch gezogen werden wie sie aufgeführt wurden, dann haben die Mitglieder dieser "vorbildlichen" Gilde kein "Reallife" mehr. 

*§4 Schlusswort*

Ich dachte immer die Chinesen werden total mental ausgelastet, aber diese Nihilum Spieler sind nochmal eine Steigerung davon. Bedeutet denn das noch Spass? 34 Stunden Spielzeit an einem Wochenende? Kein Reallife mehr führen? Was sollte da bitte noch Spass sein?!

*- Ich habe einfach eine Frage an euch: Ist das noch Sucht oder bereits schon krank? - *

(Wenn euch dieser Threat nicht interessiert oder einen Bettanzug der Gilde Nihilum zu Hause habt und denkt ihr müsst die Gilde beschützen, dann Flucht einfach vor euch hin und verschohnt diesen zeitaufwendigen und wahrheitsgetreuen Threat. Danke!) 




Edit:

Hinzugefügte Antwort (Seite 12) - Für die Leute, die sich nicht bis Seite 12 vorkämpfen wollen


-- Antwort des Threatserfasser --​
Ich möchte mich als erstens für alle Eindrücke und Antworten die entweder mehr oder leider weniger kompetent waren, bedanken. Vielleicht möchtet ihr wissen was ich über meinen eigenen Threat denke. Ich selber halte diese Personen für krank. Warum? Wer soviel Zeit für ein Onlinespiel investiert, hat kein oder wirklich nur ein ganz kleiner Prozentteil Reallife in seinem Leben. Aber warum spielen diese Leute so viel? Ich habe mir das so erklärt:

Diese Menschen von Nihilum oder auch SK Gaming (die Gilde wurde ja in diesem Threat auch mehrfach erwähnt und miteinbezogen) sind Leute die einfach viel zu viel Zeit in haben. Das heisst sie müssen Studenten, Arbeitslose oder sonst was sein. Okey jetzt werde ich aber gleich Probleme mit Studenten oder Arbeitslose bekommen, weil diese ganz klar auch vieles zum erledigen haben. Studenten sollten ja eigentlich für Prüfungen lernen oder Hausaufgaben erledigen; klingt komisch, ist aber so. Arbeitslose haben zu Hause einen Haushalt, müssen sich um einen neuen Job bemühen oder sich zumindest auf die Suche danach machen. Auch diese Art von Leuten haben immer etwas zu erledigen und können nicht einfach sagen: "So, ich habe heute eh nichts zu tun, schalten wir denn Computer ein und zocke einfach mal den ganzen Tag durch" - und Morgen nochmal das selbe. Wenn sie das sagen, wird vieles vernachlässigt. Zuerst einfach mal die Familie, später dann der Lebenspartner, danach den Job und zum Schluss sich selbst. Man gehört voll und ganz der Gilde Nihilum und in diesem Fall der World of Warcraft. 

Ein Threaterfasser muss immer zu seinem Threat stehen und ihn verteidigen können. Es wurde erwähnt das jeder selbst wissen muss was er machen soll. Dem muss ich allerdings recht geben, aber wir kritisieren nur diese Leute. Wir gehen ja nicht zu dennen nach Hause und sagen ihnen klipp und klar das es schlecht ist was sie da tun. Was man aber übrigens machen sollte. Habt ihr schonmal von dem Fall gehört, bei dem sich ein aktiver Spieler im Alterac vergessen hatte und am Computer verhungert ist? Oder dieser Spieler, der in seiner Stadt von der höchsten Brücke gesprungen ist, mit der Hoffnung das er sich am nächstem Friedhof wiederbeleben kann? Unzählige Kinder die ihre Eltern befluchen oder sogar schlagen weil sie einmal nicht World of Warcraft spielen dürfen? Ich frage nochmal die Leute, die denken jeder soll selbst wissen was er tut, soll es wirklich so sein? Sollen doch die Spieler verhungern oder von der Brücke springen. 

Dann gab es solche Leute die meinten die Mitglieder von Nihilum verdienen sich sein Lebensunterhalt damit. Bitte?! Ich hoffe ihr wusstet einfach nicht was ihr schreiben sollt oder ihr habt einfach keine Ahnung was die wirklich bekommen und wolltet einfach euren Käse dazu geben. Der einzige, der wirklich was daran verdient ist der Sponsor selbst. World of Warcraft hat tausende aktive Spieler die diese Gilde bewundern und immer wieder ihre Homepage besuchen. Tausende Spieler die dann Produkte vom entsprechendem Sponsoren kaufen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ein Mitglied dieser Gilde sich pro Monat ein riesen grosses, saftiges und leckeres Sandwich kaufen kann. Hey! Das klingt doch richtig verlockent; oder nicht? 

Von einigen wurde geschrieben das ich es richtig geil finde meine Vorurteile zu bestätigen lassen und bin doch nur neidisch auf diese Leute. Ich muste wirklich schmunzeln. Wenn jemand neidisch ist, dann der, der diese Antwort erstellt hat. Weil er einfach keinen Skill besitzt um so einen Threat selbst zu machen. Ich kann dem jenigem eigentlich nur einen Keks anbieten und ihm einen Deutschkurs empfehlen. Okey, wenn ich neidisch auf solche Leute wäre, dann würde ich ganz bestimmt nicht so viel Kritik gegen das "kranke" spielen dieser Mitglieder verwenden. Also vergisst es, ich bin stolz das ich noch ein Reallife und somit eine Familie und Freunde habe die immer zu mir halten. 

Dann gab es aber auch so Leute die es genau so sehen wie ich. Ich bin sehr froh drüber das es nicht nur ich so sehe. Wirklich grossen Dank an diese Leute! Ich meine jeder übt ein Hobby aus; entweder mehr oder weniger. Mir geht es nicht anderst, spiele selbst recht oft World of Warcraft und wie bei §3 beschrieben habe ich damit auch viele negative Erlebnisse gemacht. Mir wurde das ganze aber klar und habe dann für ca. 3-4 Monate mit diesem Spiel aufgehört. Weil ich aber abends im Internet regel recht einfach rum gegammelt bin und nichts sinvolles gemacht habe, habe ich wieder mit spielen begonnen. Kann aber nun nicht mehr von Sucht sprechen, sondern einfach von Befriedigung meiner Freizeit. Alle meine Kollegen haben mit dem spielen entweder aufgehört oder die Stunden recht minimiert. Auch sie musten einsehen das ihnen der Bezug zum Reallife fehlte. 

Ich bitte alle betroffene Leute dies nicht als persönlich anzuschauen. Macht euch einfach mal gedanken drüber und ich wette, ihr sieht von selbst ein, das ich mit diesem Threat recht behalte. Das dieser Threat auf purer Wahrheit basiert und kein "Zeitverschwendungsbeitrag eines Vollpfosten ist". Wie siehts bei dir selber aus? Denkst du, du hast auch schon den Bezug zum Reallife verloren? Wenn du dir selber das zu geben kannst oder zu geben must, dann ändere das; ändere das so schnell wie du kannst! Weil du hast definitiv etwas besseres verdient als das! Ich will niemanden von World of Warcraft abwerben, weil ich muss immer wieder sagen: "World of Warcraft ist kein Spiel, World of Warcraft ist eine Welt!" Eine Welt in der man etwas erreichen kann, spass haben kann und viele schöne Minuten mit seinen Freunden erleben kann. Man kann in dieser Welt neue Reallife-Freunde finden, oder vielleicht sogar seine/n zukünftige/n Lebenspartner/in kennen lernen. 

*Ich bedanke mich bei Blizzard für dieses wunderbare Spiel und bitte alle Konsumenten, dieses Spiel zu spielen nicht zu leben! *


----------



## xXeniosx (15. Juli 2008)

hä?wodran machst du denn den unterschied zwischen Sucht und Krankheit fest?:>


----------



## Kurtle (15. Juli 2008)

xXeniosx schrieb:


> hä?wodran machst du denn den unterschied zwischen Sucht und Krankheit fest?:>




sehr gute thread ! regt zum nachdenken an ! 

also die leute die bei nihilum spielen sind sicher krank ... ich mein da is beziehungsleben ja total tot .... wie bleich und abgemagert die sind mag ich nicht wissen .....


----------



## Shadlyin (15. Juli 2008)

Nihilum spielen ja mehr für Sponsorengelder als für den Spaß, wobei man einräumen muss, dass 17 Stunden schon extrem hart sind und deren Topzeit in Sachen Sponsorengelder eh vorbei ist.


----------



## Magradesh (15. Juli 2008)

Krank...


...für mich ist so etwas unvorstellbar!

WoW ist ein Spiel und kein Arbeitsplatz an dem man Geld verdient!



Edit: Kommt auch gut bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch (falls solche Spieler so etwas haben...):
"Was haben sie bisher gemacht? Wie ich hier sehe waren sie 3-4 Jahre arbeitslos?" - 
"Ich hab mich in der Zeit auf World of Warcraft konzentriert und als erster die neusten Bosse gelegt und hammer gute Ausrüstung gehabt" - 
"Super Herr Maier, sie haben die stelle als xxx!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (15. Juli 2008)

Jedem das Seine. Meine vll etwas zu liberale Haltung.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Die Kuh (15. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> *- Ich habe einfach eine Frage an euch: Ist das noch Sucht oder bereits schon krank? - *



Weder noch! Es ist ein Hobby, eine Aufgabe und ein Ziel, das eine Gruppe Gleichgesinnter verfolgen. Aus deinen zitierten Textstellen gehen die gleichen Dinge hervor wie aus diversen Interviews. Ja, es gibt solche Monsterraids. Aber diese sind dann angesetzt, wenn es um einen Firstkill geht. Ist eine Instanz gesäubert und gibt es keinen weiteren World-Firstkill zu erlangen, fahren auch die Jungs von Nihilum ein normaleres Pensum.

Merke: Keiner wird dazu gezwungen. Die Jungs haben sich ein Ziel gesetzt. Und das heißt nunmal Firstkill! Und um diese zu erringen bedarf es nunmal besonderer Anstrengungen. Ausserdem wird auf diese Weise verhindert, daß sich Leute von ihnen ausstatten lassen. Du willst Bosse legen, Firstkills erleben und Gegenstände bekommen? Dann streng dich dafür an. Nicht jeder hat das Zeug dazu. 

Du hast die Bezahlung angesprochen. Nein, es wird wohl kein festes Gehalt für Nihilum-Mitglieder geben. Aber an der Sache hängen Sponsoren. Wie dir sicher nicht entgangen ist, sind Nihilum ein Teil von mousesports. Und mousesports hat diverse Sponsoren, die mit Geldern und Sachgütern unterstützen. JohnnyR war darauf in einigen Interviews eingangen. Er war maßgeblich an dem Deal zwischen Nihilum und mousesports beteiligt. Es kann also sein, daß für entsprechende Leistungen Belohnungen in Form von Geldern und Gütern an Nihilum fließen.

Ist es also eine Sucht oder eine Krankheit? Ich würde es eher eine Passion nennen.


----------



## Avorx (15. Juli 2008)

Magradesh schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Spiel und kein Arbeitsplatz an dem man Geld verdient!



Für manche halt schon...

Ist zwar krass, aber was solls^^ Wenn die Spieler dort es so wollen...


----------



## xXeniosx (15. Juli 2008)

fußball ist auch nen hobby und es wird damit geld verdient^^  Alle die nachts um halb 3 hier antworten sind mindestens genauso "krank" :>


----------



## Magradesh (15. Juli 2008)

Die schrieb:


> ...fahren auch die Jungs von Nihilum ein normaleres Pensum.




Normales Pensum fahre ich in der Arbeit und zu Hause SPIELE ich.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (15. Juli 2008)

die gehen alle entweder arbeiten oder studieren oder schule

kannst die ja die profile der member angucken
da könnte das stehen

und nun ja das is schon wirklich extrem hart 
aber ohne das ich jetzt nihilum in schutz nehmen will
bei den anderen "elite" gilden is das auch net anders
sk gaming hat wie blöd muuru und kil jaeden geraidet damit die das vor nihilum schaffen
da haben die auch fast 4 tage durch geraidet
das is für die nun mal der ansporn

und naja wenn die geld dafür bekommen von den sponsoren
warum net^^

muss jeder selber wissen ob er dazu bereit is oder net


----------



## Emptybook (15. Juli 2008)

unnu 

die wollen was erreichen in dem game 

und werden es auch mit sonem schönen stramen Zeitplan

Es heißt Ehrgeiz und nicht krankheit oder Sucht


----------



## Reraiser (15. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich ist eine Sucht ja eine Krankheit. Aber wenn man das so liest muss man ja n begeisteter krankhafter extrem Suchti sein um da in die Gilde zu kommen. Da man ja zu 100% ist arbeiten wohl strikt verboten. Wenn man da spielen will dürfte man neben seinem Pflicht Hartz ja nicht mal noch n 400Euro Job (darf man glauch ich eh nur 165 Euro nebenbei verdienen) haben. Die Wartungsarbeiten werden dann wohl dazu genutzt um von  5:00 - 9:00 Uhr zu schlafen, um 9:30 Uhr dann den Wocheneinkauf zu erledigen um dann pünklich um 11:00 Uhr wieder am Start zu sein um zu Farmen bzw. irgenwelche schnellen Marken-Clear-Runs zu machen.

Naja. Wems Spaß macht der solls machen. Aber wenn irgendwann mal die Server von WoW abgeschaltet werden und man aufwacht aus der Fantasy Welt, darf man sich net wundern wenn im RL sich ein riesen Loch zu erkennen gibt. Aber man kann sich vorher ja mit der Gilde absprechen und einem MMO das in kurzer Zeit Release hat joinen um da das gleiche zu machen.


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

also ich denk die sind doch krank, das Spiel sollte Spaß machen und nicht das Leben zerstören so das man nur noch vorm PC sitzt


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (15. Juli 2008)

Ich find das zwar auch etwas "krank", aber das soll jeder für sich entscheiden! Wenn diese Raidzeiten nur bei Firstkills gelten, ist das eigendlich O.K.

P.S.: Macht man jetzt anstatt Satzzeichen nur noch Absätze? Und wurde das deutsche Wort "nicht" aus dem Duden entfernt und durch "net" ersetzt? Ist ja scheußlich^^


----------



## DrParallax (15. Juli 2008)

erinnert mich irgendwie an einen kumpel...

haben gewettet das man es net schafft von einem bayrischen ort in insgesamt 24h mit dem motorrad auf ausschließlich landstraßen nach venedig kommt...

es gab zahlreiche diskussionen aber er wills unbedingt probieren.... unbedingt mit allen mitteln will er irgendwie in 24 stunden nach venedig fahren....

man kann sich ja viel vornehmen... man will unbedingt irgendetwas schaffen was schwer bis unmöglich ist oder als erster nen boss legen.... 

aber nachwie vor is das ein spiel... ich spiel es und will besser werden und geh auch gerne mal paar stunden lang in ne ini oder raid auch wenns net so ganz sauber läuft....

auch probiert man natürlich einer der besten in der gilde zu sein um a bissi was besonderes zu sein...

so kann ich auch gut nachvollziehen das man gern nen firstkill macht.... aber was die jungs abziehen hat damit nix mehr zu tun... es gibt sponsoren für e-games.... mei bruder spielt in der esl und da bekommt man auch gelegentlich hardware rabatte oder ähnliches und in der profiliga auch etwas geld.... aber das sind eher beigaben und kein verdienst.... wenn ich feste oder freunde oder sonst was ausfallen lassen muss!! um einen firstkill zu schaffen dann bin ich einfach nur dumm und hab den sinn des spieles net verstanden.... andere schaffens 2 tage nachher.. wieder andere erst 2 wochen und eine wenige wie evt ich erst nach nem jahr... aber das was nihilum abzieht is einfach nur verdammt blöde und diese bedingungen zu unterschreiben und bei denen mitzumachen. naja selbst schuld halt...

mfg
parallax


----------



## Osse (15. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> *§1 Einleitung*
> 
> An einem eher "langweiligen" Abend war ich wieder einmal im Internet unterwegs. Als ich dann mit ein paar "unüberlegten" klicks auf der offiziellen Homepage der Gilde Nihilum (http://www.nihilium.eu) gelanden bin, muste ich mir wirklich gedanken machen. Auf der gut ausgebauten Homepage bin ich über ein Link-Klick-Bild auf die Bewerbungsseite für bereits das Addon: "Wrath of the Lich King" gelandet. Auf dieser Seite werden auch die Anforderungen an die Interessierten gestellt; und genau das ist der springende Punkt für diesen Threat.
> 
> ...



das hat erstmal wenig mit sucht zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit leistungssport. wenn fifa wm ist und papa steht im tor als stammspieler, dann hat der hochzeitstag halt hinten anzustehen. 

der vergleich mag für manche nun ein wenig unrealistisch sein, aber ist denke ich durchaus angemessen. klar ist der rahmen in dem sich nihilum bewegt sicher viel kleiner als bei ner fussball national mannschaft, aber die gleichen anforderungen gibt es auch bei profisportlern, die als bierfassweitwerfer an einer weltmeisterschaft ihres sports vor 500 Zuschauern in einem Kuhdorf teilnehmen.

zudem ist das ganze auch noch ein unter umständen lukratives hobby. schaut euch mal an, wer von den pro raidern in everquest mittlerweile eine festanstellung bei diversen spieleschmieden hat. beispiel: http://www.wowwiki.com/Alex_Afrasiabi

um bei den fussballvergleichen zu bleiben:
so dumm sich das nun anhört... verstehs nicht falsch, es ist nicht dir gegenüber böse gemeint... du bist jemand der jeden tag mit kumpels auf den bolzplatz geht und nun gesehen hat, was für ein programm die profis bei nem bundesliga verein absolvieren.

halt jeder wie er mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ach und was den zeitaufwand angeht... das schafft man auch als arbeitender mensch. mann muss sich halt nur urlaub nehmen wenn nen addon oder content patch ansteht. oder man arbeitet nur halbtags, weil man es sich leisten kann/will. oder man hat im lotto gewonnen, oder reiche eltern/verwandte... was auch immer.
dieses: "jeder der in dem spiel besser ist als ich, muss hartzIV empfänger und somit ein unproduktiver schmarotzer sein. deshalb bin ich eigentlich viel besser als er...", widert mich ehrlich gesagt an.
ach und bleich und abgemagert sahen die für mich nun auch nicht wirklich aus. eher ganz zufrieden und gesund.


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> unnu
> 
> die wollen was erreichen in dem game
> 
> ...



naja Ehrgeiz ist aber normalerweise nicht schädlich, du kannst mir nicht erzählen das die Typen am Wochenende durchraiden und farmen ohne zu schlafen und nur Chips oder so essen


----------



## Dryadris (15. Juli 2008)

Also ich glaube mein Chef würde mir was husten, wenn ich ankommen würde: "Du Chef ich bräuchte voraussichtlich von x bis y Urlaub weil ich muss da mit meiner Gilde den First Kill schaffen. Allerdings kann es auch sein, dass ich den Urlaub spontan um ein oder 2 Wochen verlängern muss, weil wir länger brauchen als geplant und in der Zeit vor dem Release bräuchte ich auch Urlaub, weil da muss ich farmen gehen. Meinst du das liese sich machen? Kann ja den Urlaub für die nächsten 2 Jahre schon im vorraus nehmen oder gibt es da eventuell Probleme?" 


Sicherlich mag es nice sein bei einem First Kill dabei zu sein, aber dafür mein RL zu 100% aufgeben? Never!!
Wer sich das alles geben möchte und damit Familienkrise und zerbrochene Freundschaften riskieren möchte nur um sagen zu können: "He ich hab mit einer bunten Pixelfigur, die bunte Pixelwaffen trägt eine bunte Pixelfigur als erstes gelegt" dem wünsche ich viel Spaß damit. Spätestens 2 Wochen später kräht kein Hahn mehr danach, die traurige Oma die ihren 80sten ohne ihren Enkel feiern musste, die Story dagegen darf man sich eine ganze Weile länger anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (15. Juli 2008)

Das ist doch wie in Korea mit Starcraft xD
Vielleicht haben die ja auch sogar trainer für WoW, kA. =X

Aber wie einer schon schrieb,
für die ist eine Art "Leistungssport".

Sicherlich ist das schon hart für ein normal Consumer, der das spiel nur als Hobby an sieht.
Es gibt jedoch Leute, die aus anderen Gründen WoW spielen und das ist nicht nur bei WoW so.
Es gibt halt nun mal solche Leute bzw. Gilden.

Und wenn ich so ehrlich sein darf, die Guides von denen habe mir bezüglich aufs Spielen auch ganz schön weitergeholfen. ;-)

Es sollte nur nicht bei jeder Gilde so krass ablaufen, wo nur Hobbyspieler sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VvCHandavV (15. Juli 2008)

Also erstma öffnet der die Seite von denen nich -.-

Aber wir haben genauso eine Gilde auf unserem Server. Ich hatte mich mal nach einem BTRaid erkundigt und sie haben mich angeschrieben. Ich wurde erst danach gefragt, wie viele Epics ich habe, was für einen HealBoni - alles noch normal - Dann die Berufe, wie viele Twinks ich habe und was die für Berufe haben. Ich meinte, dann halt, dass ich zwei twinks hätte- Berufe Insgesamt : Achli (ElixierMeisterin, Kräuterkunde, UrmondstoffSchneider, Verzauberin und Lederin  Kürschner. Da fing´s dann an. Ich sollte doch bitte noch einen Char anfangen, der Bergbau hat oder einen Beruf verlernen, am besten Schneider, davon haben sie genug und das bringt mir eh nichts. Man bedenke, dass ich nur nach einem BT Raid frage. Dann gehts weiter ... Mein Dudu is immo ne Eule, sie brauchen aba ne Katze, ich sollte doch bitte Ausrüstung und so farmen gehen. Weil ichs gerade Lustig fand, sag ich ok. Mein Schami ist Ele ... Das geht klar, solang sie finden, dass ich ihn spielen kann. Nun zu meinem Priester - für den habe ich gesucht - der ist Heiler, leider leider falsch geskillt. Ich muss umskillen und erstmal zeigen, dass ich Heilen kann und mit ihren Twinks durch SSC gehen, die Raidzeiten wären immer MO-FR (hab mir leider nicht gemerkt wann welchen - aber egal), am Wochenende sind Heros dran und farmen.

Ich meinte, dann danke für das nette Gespräch, aber ich werde in meiner Gilde bleiben un ich skille auch nicht um oder zieh mir noch einen Char hoch, damit ich auch Bergbau habe.


----------



## GerriG (15. Juli 2008)

Die Leute gehen Arbeiten,Studieren oder sonstiges, ich denke nicht das es für sie noch ein Hobby ist, es ist für sie wohl mehr  ein guter Nebenjob.

Siehe Starcraft,Wc3,CS oder sonstige Spiele sie verdienen Geld durch Sponsoren  und Esport Tunieren.

Ich bin ganz ehrlich, wenn der verdienst daran gut ist und man kann bestimmt gute Kontakte knüpfen..würd ich das auch machen

Johnny R. war früher CS Profi hat seine Kontakte gefunden und arbeitet jetzt für Logitec und spielt in einer der bekanntesten Gilden in WoW (Nihilum^^)


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich so manche Antworten hier lese, kann ich nur fassungslos den Kopf schütteln..
Klar kann man mit Ehrgeiz bei einer Sache dabei sein.
Klar kann man feste Ziele haben und auch etwas dafür opfern.


Aber irgendwo gibt es auch eine Grenze, oder nicht?

Think about it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Die Leute gehen Arbeiten,Studieren oder sonstiges, ich denke nicht das es für sie noch ein Hobby ist, es ist für sie wohl mehr  ein guter Nebenjob.
> 
> Siehe Starcraft,Wc3,CS oder sonstige Spiele sie verdienen Geld durch Sponsoren  und Esport Tunieren.



wenn die die ganze Woche farmen gehen und sonst was machen gehen die auch arbeiten? sry aber das glaub ich nicht wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## GerriG (15. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> wenn die die ganze Woche farmen gehen und sonst was machen gehen die auch arbeiten? sry aber das glaub ich nicht wie soll das denn gehen?




Wie schaffen das andere leute?
Arbeiten bis 17:00, wenn man bis 23:00 zockt oder so kriegt man genug zusammen gefarmt?
Also ich weiss nich wo das Problem ist.


----------



## Magradesh (15. Juli 2008)

8 Stunden Arbeit + 8 Stunden spielen + 8 Stunden Schlaf = Kein RL....


So stellt man sich selbstverständlich das Leben vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (15. Juli 2008)

Das ist jedem selbst überlassen wie er sein Leben lebt.

Ich denke wir haben nicht das Recht darüber zu richten

Und wer würde aus seinem Hobby nicht gerne einen kleinen nebenverdienst machen?

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Geld dafür kriegen


----------



## Dryadris (15. Juli 2008)

Magradesh schrieb:


> 8 Stunden Arbeit + 8 Stunden spielen + 8 Stunden Schlaf = Kein RL....
> 
> 
> So stellt man sich selbstverständlich das Leben vor
> ...



Ach das läßt sich doch noch optimieren: 8 Stunden Arbeit + 4 Stunden Schlaf + 12 Stunden zoggn
Wenn schon kein RL, dann wenigstens richtig *gg*
Einkaufen müssen dann halt andere, genauso wie Wäsche waschen, abspülen usw usw.... obwohl einkaufen und kochen kann man ja streichen, der Pizzaservice um die Ecke möchte ja auch was verdienen ^^


@Hobby

Ein Hobby ist es so lange, wie es nur einen kleinen Teil des Lebens ausmacht. Sobald das "Hobby" den größten Teil des eigenen Lebens dominiert, kann man es nicht mehr als Hobby bezeichnen. *jm2c*


----------



## Reraiser (15. Juli 2008)

Was? Net steht net im Duden? Gibts ja gar "nicht". Und auf Kommata hab ich schon immer gepfiffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir zum farmen und "Elitegilden" noch einfällt ist SK-Gaming mit Kil'Jaeden. Die brauchten 490 Versuche um den zu legen und 90.000 Gold aus der Gildenkasse. Das Gold muss doch auch erst mal gefarmt werden von den Gildis genauso wie die ganzen Mats für 490 Versuche um Mats für Tränke, Verbände usw. zu farmen. Und das war nur Kil'jaeden. Die restlichen Bosse sind ja wohl auch net beim ersten Versuch umgefallen. Nihilium hat glaub ich unter 400 Versuche gebraucht. Aber da ist wohl der Farmaufwand wohl auch nicht unerheblich. Jetzt haben alle ja erst mal mehr oder weniger große Pause bis neuer Contend mit WotLK kommt. Die Firstkills sind ja alle rum und allen Elitegilden wird WoW langweilig. 

Die genannten Daten hab ich hier von nem Interview von hier auf Buffed noch in Erinnerung.


----------



## -Sar- (15. Juli 2008)

xXeniosx schrieb:


> fußball ist auch nen hobby und es wird damit geld verdient^^  Alle die nachts um halb 3 hier antworten sind mindestens genauso "krank" :>


naja, es gibt auch leute die ferien/urlaub haben.. . das sie um 3 uhr hier antworten hat ja nichts zu sagen, solange sie nicht immer um die zeit on sind. und es wird bestimmt auch einige leute geben, die arbeiten gehen dann schlafen und danach wach sind, bis sie wieder arbeiten.


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Wie schaffen das andere leute?
> Arbeiten bis 17:00, wenn man bis 23:00 zockt oder so kriegt man genug zusammen gefarmt?
> Also ich weiss nich wo das Problem ist.



ähm ja normale Leute aber hast du mal gelesen was die alles machen? das ist nichtmehr normal...


----------



## Emptybook (15. Juli 2008)

Kalr versteht ihr es nicht als normal.

Die wollen die besten der besten sein , die Bosse im nächsten Addon alle als erstes legen.

Frage: haben die Sponsoren die denen jeden Monat bissl Geld zum Leben überweisen //// wenn nicht dann lohnt sich der scheis doch garnicht 

Warum opfern die dann ihr Leben vielleicht weil sie in so games wie CS und Starcraft versagen und nur durch die skillosigkeit die von WoW verlangt wird an Fame gelangen /// in WoW ist der der beste der die meiste Zeit investiert 



Fals sie jedoch Geldgeber haben sollten isses natürlich es Wert da mitzuwirken , und mache ihnen kein Vorwurf . Aber wenn die fürdas nichtmal cash bekommen, dann sinds bloß kleine noobs die zuviel Zeit haben .


----------



## Berrry (15. Juli 2008)

Warum heult sich eigentlich jeder darüber aus ? Ich sage es ist der Neid der da spricht. Die Jungs haben einfach schon eine Menge erreicht und wollen noch  mehr erreichen und da ist nun mal klar das man da 100 % geben muss. Es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen sich dort zu bewerben. Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich schon ein wenig neidisch auf die Jungs und Mädels der grossen ProGilden bin. Sie sehen einfach Sachen die 90 % der Casuals nicht sehen werden. Und eine frage an  die die RL und zu wenig Schlaf Hoilekinderfraktion. Was macht ihr eigentlich nachts um 4 hier ? Bestimmt selbst gerade am Farmen was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

Berrry schrieb:


> Warum heult sich eigentlich jeder darüber aus ? Ich sage es ist der Neid der da spricht. Die Jungs haben einfach schon eine Menge erreicht und wollen noch  mehr erreichen und da ist nun mal klar das man da 100 % geben muss. Es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen sich dort zu bewerben. Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich schon ein wenig neidisch auf die Jungs und Mädels der grossen ProGilden bin. Sie sehen einfach Sachen die 90 % der Casuals nicht sehen werden. Und eine frage an  die die RL und zu wenig Schlaf Hoilekinderfraktion. Was macht ihr eigentlich nachts um 4 hier ? Bestimmt selbst gerade am Farmen was ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neid? Mal ehrlich da kann ich nur lachen, ich gebe doch nicht mein Leben auf nur damit ich eine Figur in einem *Spiel* als erstes besiege und in einer Woche ist es dann eh wieder egal. Jetzt mal zu deiner Frage, ich bin nicht am spielen, ich bin nur bisschen auf Buffed unterwegs weil ich gleich eh weg bin da bringt mir das auch nicht viel jetzt zu schlafen

Und was ist mit dir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reraiser (15. Juli 2008)

Berrry schrieb:


> Warum heult sich eigentlich jeder darüber aus ? Ich sage es ist der Neid der da spricht. Die Jungs haben einfach schon eine Menge erreicht und wollen noch  mehr erreichen und da ist nun mal klar das man da 100 % geben muss. Es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen sich dort zu bewerben. Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich schon ein wenig neidisch auf die Jungs und Mädels der grossen ProGilden bin. Sie sehen einfach Sachen die 90 % der Casuals nicht sehen werden. Und eine frage an  die die RL und zu wenig Schlaf Hoilekinderfraktion. Was macht ihr eigentlich nachts um 4 hier ? Bestimmt selbst gerade am Farmen was ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ich hier mache ist relativ einfach. Ich vertreib mir die Zeit um über solche wie dich zu lachen. Denn du bist ja auch on. Und das du meinst alle heulen nur rum ist auch lustig. Denn die Progamer heulen ja auch rum. Denn man bekommt jetzt ja Epischen Müll in den Hintern geblasen wofür die doch ach so lange raiden mussten. 

Wenns den Pros Spaß macht ist das legitim dass se so spielen. Darum gehts auch net. Es geht rein um die Aufnahmebedingungen. Wenn man diese erfüllt gehört man sicher auch zum "Elite" Bereich und gut ist. Jedem das seine, mir das meine und dir das deine.


----------



## Osse (15. Juli 2008)

xXeniosx schrieb:


> Alle die nachts um halb 3 hier antworten sind mindestens genauso "krank" :>



fühl mich da mal angesprochen... grund dafür sind meine etwas exotischen arbeitszeiten. :>


----------



## Berrry (15. Juli 2008)

Reraiser schrieb:


> Was ich hier mache ist relativ einfach. Ich vertreib mir die Zeit um über solche wie dich zu lachen. Denn du bist ja auch on. Und das du meinst alle heulen nur rum ist auch lustig. Denn die Progamer heulen ja auch rum. Denn man bekommt jetzt ja Epischen Müll in den Hintern geblasen wofür die doch ach so lange raiden mussten.
> 
> Wenns den Pros Spaß macht ist das legitim dass se so spielen. Darum gehts auch net. Es geht rein um die Aufnahmebedingungen. Wenn man diese erfüllt gehört man sicher auch zum "Elite" Bereich und gut ist. Jedem das seine, mir das meine und dir das deine.



Ich habe mich auch nicht über das mögliche fehlen des RL von irgendwelchen Menschen aufgeregt.  Lesen -> Denken -> Posten k ? K ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (15. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt in keinster Weise neidisch. Meiner Meinung nach kann das kein Spaß mehr sein den diese Leute haben. Aber jedem das seine, die werden nicht dazu gezwungen sondern tuen dies aus freien Willen. 

Aber irgendwie muss ich den Emptybook rechtgeben. In WoW wird man nur erfolgreich durch Zeit die man reinsteckt. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Games wo viele Clans/Gilden Sponsoren haben, kann jeder WoW-Spieler der sich halbwegs auskennt selbst eine Taktik für einen neuen Boss entwickeln. Die einzige Anforderung die man erfüllen muss ist eine gute Ausrüstung und die gibs dann nur wenn man wiederrum eine Zeit lang vorige Instanzen durchfarmt.

Andere Leute Leute anzugreifen lieber Berrry ist auch nicht gerade angebracht. Es hat sich hier niemand vor dir zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Tja (15. Juli 2008)

Selten so einen herablassenden Müll gelesen @ Themenstarter...Das ist weder krank noch eine Sucht, das ist deren Hobby und wird eben sehr intensiv betrieben, weil sie viel erreichen wollen. Im Prinzip ist das nichts anderes als eine ordentliche Kampfansage in Richtung SK Gaming =)

Einige scheinen wirklich vom Neid zerfressen zu sein. Das Gesülze von wegen kein RL zieht schon lange nicht mehr. Ich war schon in genug Highend-Raidgilden (ja das gab es auch schon vor wow), da spielten Ärzte, Rechtsanwälte auch mit weshalb? Nun die Leute hatten eine einfache Maxime, sie haben Erfolg im RL und wollen den auch im VL. 

Zu den Halbwahrheiten über SK Gaming:

Interviews durchlesen, da kam deutlich raus, dass sie sich für diesen WWF Urlaub genommen haben und dann eben durchzockten. Es steht jedem frei, das Gleiche zu tun.


----------



## Corlin (15. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine. Meine vll etwas zu liberale Haltung.
> 
> MfG The Holy Paladin






Die schrieb:


> Weder noch! Es ist ein Hobby, eine Aufgabe und ein Ziel, das eine Gruppe Gleichgesinnter verfolgen. Aus deinen zitierten Textstellen gehen die gleichen Dinge hervor wie aus diversen Interviews. Ja, es gibt solche Monsterraids. Aber diese sind dann angesetzt, wenn es um einen Firstkill geht. Ist eine Instanz gesäubert und gibt es keinen weiteren World-Firstkill zu erlangen, fahren auch die Jungs von Nihilum ein normaleres Pensum.
> 
> Merke: Keiner wird dazu gezwungen. Die Jungs haben sich ein Ziel gesetzt. Und das heißt nunmal Firstkill! Und um diese zu erringen bedarf es nunmal besonderer Anstrengungen. Ausserdem wird auf diese Weise verhindert, daß sich Leute von ihnen ausstatten lassen. Du willst Bosse legen, Firstkills erleben und Gegenstände bekommen? Dann streng dich dafür an. Nicht jeder hat das Zeug dazu.
> 
> ...



sehr guter beitrag !! und ich stimme dir 100% zu


----------



## GerriG (15. Juli 2008)

Reraiser schrieb:


> Was? Net steht net im Duden? Gibts ja gar "nicht". Und auf Kommata hab ich schon immer gepfiffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nehmen wir mal an es sind ca. 35 Leute in der Gilde, jeder wird halt ausgewechselt um das optimale Lineup zu haben

Dailys machen ca. 200G x 35 = 7000g am Tag.. Und nachdem BT clear war, hatte die Gilde wohl genug Zeit richtig dick zu farmen usw.


----------



## Reraiser (15. Juli 2008)

@Tja

Das mit dem Urlaub ist mir entfallen. Das kann schon gut sein. Ich hab schlecht die Möglichkeit meinem Prof zu sagen wann ich Zeit für Vorlesungen und Prüfungen habe. Ausser der spielt mit mir WoW und wir gehen zusammen raiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will auch gar nicht gegen diese Progamer sprechen. Es ist deren Sache. Ich würde es halt nicht so machen. Und es hat auch Sinn nen Contend im zu Spiel zu implementieren welche Casual nie sehen werden. Ganz einfach damit die Leute die viel Zeit ins Spiel investieren auch was davon haben. Persönlich halte ich von den Markenitems auch nichts weils die Pros entwertet werden und weil keine Abhärtung drauf ist^^. Jetzt müsste man auch meine Spielrichtung erkennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Jetzt kommt sicher wieder bähhh dann biste im falschen Spiel. Aber mir machts Spaß. Also kann ich ja wohl net so falsch sein. Versteht nur irgendwie keiner. Und für PvP sind fast alle T6 Sachen Schrott. Also was will ich denn damit. Genauso hat man mit S-sonstwas nichts im höheren Raids verloren. Das reicht grad mal für Kara und selbst da net richtig wenn man keinen Skill hat. 

Zu Skill noch eines zu nem lustigen WS BG. Da müllt echt n Heiler ernsthaft den Chat zu warum wir die Aggro nicht halten können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gleiches gilt wohl auch für Raids. Da fahren wohl auch hin und wieder DD Damage wie blöde ohne zu Wissen wie man Omen schreibt. Es gibt immer solche und solche.


----------



## yilmo (15. Juli 2008)

Naja ich würde es "Sucht" nennen,da sie sich ein Ziel gesetzt haben und das erreichen wollen,wenn sie es mit sich selber vereinbaren können? Es ist ihre Sache ob sie dadurch kein rL haben oder keine freunde mehr,jedem das seine ich würds nicht machen....aber die habn bestimmt auch connections usw wo sie einem evtl. nen arbeitsplatz sichern könnten und bis dahin unterhalt usw bezahlen,ich weiss es ja selbst noch von damals als ich CS:Source in der EAS (1st division) gespielt hab ,selbst da hab ich headsets ,mäuse usw(ab und zu ein geschenk ,war mal 50 euro oder irgendein neu erschienenes spiel)Und die spieler von  mouz kriegen tausende von Euros,jeden monat ,wenn sie dann noch ein turnier gewinnen NOCH MEHR! Also ich glaub mal sowas wie ein firstkill ist evtl. gleich zu setzen mit einem EPS(electronic pro series) finale.


Wer Rechtsschreibfehler findet kann sie mir pp zuschicken ,bis dann


----------



## rambule (15. Juli 2008)

Die erste Anforderung der womöglich besten Raidgilde der Welt ist, dass man am Wochenende; Achtung! nur schon am *Wochenende*; von morgens um 11:00 Uhr bis am nächsten Morgen um 03:00 - 04:00 mit raidet. 

mhm 5 in englisch?^^


Orginal:

 Flexibility: You must be prepared to raid at odd hours during progress raids, especially on weekends. This often means starting at 11 AM and ending at 3-4 AM. Be advised, if you know for sure you will not be able to attend raids at these hours, don’t bother applying. We want active people.


nach meinen Kentnissen ist es immer noch 11.00 Uhr vormittags bis 3-4 Uhr am Mittag oder nicht?^^

4-5 Stunden raid ist doch nichts unnormales
villeicht haben da doch noch welche nen RL wenn die Raids Am Samstag Vormittag statt finden


----------



## Redday (15. Juli 2008)

is doch völlig egal. jeder soll so leben wie er will.
und eines ist sowieso überall gleich: wenn du der beste sein willst, musst du deinem ziel *alles* andere unterordnen. schau dir mal den spitzensport an. und wow auf diesem niveau ist nichts anderes. dabei wahrscheinlich noch gesünder.

und zu meinem vorposter: 4 AM ist schon 4 in der früh. was du meinst is PM.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2008)

du sagst sie spielen nur am wochenende für raids und unter der woche nicht wo ist das problem?

es gibt gilden di eraiden 5x die woche so 5 stunden gibt ja dan 25 stunden und ich glaube nicht das sie am wochenende am stück raiden...


----------



## Pitysplash (15. Juli 2008)

Ich denke auch,das dies kein Hobby mehr ist und wirklich krank ist.
Und sowas wie einen Job stellt das auch nicht für mich dar.
Unvorstellbar ist für mich,abgesehen von meinen "lowen" chars,ein Teil solch einer zeitraubenden Elitegilde zu sein.

Finde du hast dir mit deinem Text sehr viel mühe gegeben und er regt zum nachdenken an.


----------



## Kerandos (15. Juli 2008)

rambule schrieb:


> ... starting at 11 AM and ending at 3-4 AM. ...



Das stimmt schon.

A.M. ist die Zeit zwischen Mitternacht und dem nächsten Mittag, also die ersten 12 Stunden am Tag, P.M. ist die Zeit nach Mittag bis Mitternacht, also die zweiten 12h am Tag. (Für wißbegierige: A.M. bedeutet "Ante Meridiem" - lateinisch für "vor Mittags" und P.M. heißt "Post Meridiem" - "nach Mittags")

Das bedeutet, dass die Leuts von Nihilum Raidzeiten haben können, die von 11h Vormittags bis 3-4h morgens dauern.

@Topic: jedem das Seine, Hauptsache man ist glücklich.

LG Kerandos


----------



## FoolsTome (15. Juli 2008)

Jedem das seine. Ist ja nicht so dass sie kein geld von ihren Sponsoren bekommen. Kein grund sich aufzuregen.


----------



## Marvs (15. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung, warum von all dem so ein Hype gemacht wird. Wow definiert sich halt über die Zeit, 
die man mit dem Spiel verbringt. Alles andere ist Unfug. 
Und wenn ich von berufswegen Computerspieler bin, hab ich halt immer zur "Saison" (bei neuem Content)
viel zu tun. Ist in anderen Branchen auch so..
Letzlich kann man doch Leute, deren ganzer Lebensinhalt sich in Pixelwelten abspielt, nicht mit dem 
Normal-Hobby-Spieler vergleichen. Ein 40 Stunden Job, ANDERE Hobbies, FAMILIE (vielleicht sogar Kinder),
Frau, Haus, Garten, Sportverein, wöchentliche Skatrunde, Betriebsfeste, Geburtstage, Ausflüge mit Kindern und Freunden,
Urlaube, mal ein anderes Spiel, Kneipenabende, Kino, kann man dann getrost vergessen, aber.. so what!
Man legt halt Firstkills hin und alle bewundern einen. Außerdem bekommt man Geld dafür und ehrlich, ich glaube nicht,
dass nur ein einziges Goldstück ehrlich erfarmt werden muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man ist ja schließlich gesponserte Vorzeigegilde^^

Aber eigentlich ist es auch egal.
Mir jedenfalls.


----------



## Sreal (15. Juli 2008)

nun ja, man liest ja viel von solchen süchtlingen die ihre arbeit schmeissen, sich scheiden lassen um wow zu spielen. aber muss sagen, wenn ich geburtstag habe gehe ich NICHT raiden! Wenn man mal dazu kommt die Familie zu sehen sind mir WF´s egal!. Meiner meinung nach ist das schon wirklich krank! ich hab selbst ne zeit lang 6 tage die woche ~ 3-5 stunden geraidet, und dass war mir nach ein paar monaten zu viel. Aber 17 stunden am stück raiden, ohne mal essen zu gehen, ordentlich ausgeschlafen zu haben etc etc ist schon krass. Bei so einer gilde kann man dann seine Party/disco gänge am wochenende streichen was ich wirklich abnormal nenne. Ich selbst habe nichts gegen solche leute und muss sagen, respekt das dies einige durchalten aber da geh ich lieber mal mit meiner freundin feiern oder spann mal ordentlich aus anstatt da solange, und dass mit 100% attendence mit zu machen.

Pro:
- man darf sich als mitglied der "World´s best guild" nennen.
- "OMG DA STEHT NIHILUM UNTER DEM NAMEN!"
- man staubt WF´s ab.

Contra:

- keine freizeit.
- viel stress und "Arbeit"
- Wochenende fällt weg.

zusammenfassung:

Das hat nichts mehr mit Sucht oder Krankheit zu tun. Es ist einfach nur noch Arbeit.. und wer geht scho gern arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. Juli 2008)

Eindeutig Krank....

Hallo das ist ein Computerspiel und dafür da um einfach ein wenig von seiner Freizeit zu "verbrennen"  so wie mit jeder anderen Freizeitbeschäftigung auch, sei es jetzt Fernsehen, Romane Lesen, oder sonst irgendwas wovon man am Ende nichts hat außer das damit Zeit verbraucht wurde.

Ich spiele an manchen Tagen auch viel WoW, anstatt was "vernünftiges" zu machen, aber RL geht ganz klar vor, ohne wenn und aber. Wenn es sein muß bleibt der Chara dann halt zwischen den Mobs stehen wenn was im RL ist. Und wenn meine Frau nicht auch so gerne WoW spielen würde und wir dann zusammen questen gehen, würde ich wohl noch viel weniger oder gar kein WoW mehr spielen.

Und für alle die sagen, die wollen halt was erreichen im Spiel...was erreichen? Was hat man den erreicht wenn man den First Kill in einem COMPUTERSPIEL geschafft hat? Ist das irgendwas wichtiges was mit dem man dann sagen kann ich hab das als erster geschafft, deswegen bin ich jetzt so toll? Ich glaube nicht das das im RL auch nur irgendeine Relevanz hat...zumindest mir ist es egal was einer in einem Computerspiel geschafft hat oder nicht, ich finde es viel ersterbenswerter im RL was zu leisten....

Naja, nur meine Meinung..bitte um flames^^


----------



## Thedynamike (15. Juli 2008)

rambule schrieb:


> mhm 5 in englisch?^^



Dann hast du wohl ne 6 in Englisch.
Da steht eindeutig zweimal AM = Ante Meridiem.
Ja, sie raiden 17 Stunden am Stück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juli 2008)

@ TE

prinzipiell geht es mir wie dir wenn ich sowas lese.
Das ist ein anderes Universum das mit meinem WoW gar nichts zu tun hat!!

Aber, ey, die machen das alle freiwillig, und dank solcher Bewerbungseiten wissen die auch vorher, was auf sie zu kommt.
Und ob sich nun einer von einer lederbekleideten Dame vermöbeln läßt, sich an nem Gummiseil von Brücken stürzt oder sich von einer Sekten-Gilde versklaven läßt, ist doch letztendlich jedem seine Sache. 
Hauptsache es kribbelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

Ist das noch Sucht oder bereits schon krank?
-beides.


----------



## ew_Furcas (15. Juli 2008)

Krank - definitiv...

aber ich finde es auch krank, dass sich diese Mentalität entwickelt hat, dass "ElitePixelhaufenFirstKill"-Getue für viele als Leistungssport angesehen wird. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt lächerlich, wenn man Computerspiele als Leistungssport bezeichnet und dazu noch mit Fussball u.ä. vergleicht.
Das eine ist, wie es so schön heißt, das wirkliche Leben und das andere ist eine virtuelle Welt....bisher wurde noch keine "Pro"Gilde wegen den meisten FirstKills im Pixelland in das Guinness Buch aufgenommen.

Ich meine nur, und das ist wirklich nur meine Meinung, dass man endlich wieder anfangen sollte zu differenzieren, ob es sich um ein Computerspiel handelt oder eine wirkliche Sportart. Diese Grenzen scheinen seit langem immer mehr zu verwischen, zumindest in den Kreisen um OnlineSpiele usw....WoW war ein wundervolles Spiel, aber mittlerweile ist die Community, meiner Meinung nachm teilweise derbst hängen geblieben...hängen geblieben auf LOL, ROFL, RL, ReRoll, Powned, N811....usw....das, was Nihilum da als Ihre Anforderungen angibt, zeigt doch im Prinzip nur die Spitze des Eisberges....sollte man mal drüber nachdenken....

Aber, Nihilum kann/soll ruhig dieser Motivation nach dem Pixelfirstkill nachgehen. Nur werden auch die Jungs u Mädels irgendwann feststellen, dass das Leben nicht nur aus Erfolgen innerhalb dieser Pixel bestehen kann...

So long, Mahlzeit


----------



## The Future (15. Juli 2008)

Finde das auch Kranks aber gibt ja massenhaft Leute die sowas geil finden wobei als ich dieses Thema angeschrieben hatte wurde ich als idiot beleidigt und das ich nur Lügen würde und die alle normal währen.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2008)

Na und?
Wenn man zur weltbesten Gilde gehören will ist das Standart o.O
Das hat nix mit Sucht etc. zu tun, und nimm nicht alles ernst was da steht. Nihilum hat damals selbst einmal aus spaß gepostet das ihre Member mind. 6 mal die Woche zur Verfügung stehen müssen, aber manche haben halt arbeit und kommen erst später on.
Und zum Farmen: sowas gehört dazu, wenn man zu den besten gilden gehören will.


----------



## Maximolider (15. Juli 2008)

sollen sie machen,was sie wollen....wenn sich jemand darauf einlässt ist es halt seine sachen,ich gehe davon aus das die meisten gildenmember volljährig sind,da ist also jeder seines glückes schmied. 
ich persöhnlich habe da wenig zugang zu,mein rl und meine spielzeit sehen halt anders aus.ob irgendjemand nen firstkill hat oder nicht ist mir so richtig hupe,also was solls?sollen alle spielen(arbeiten) wie sie wollen,mach ich ja auch so..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Hawk0 (15. Juli 2008)

Hey ich seh das so: Niemand wird gezwungen Mitglied bei denen zu werden. Diejenigen, welche der Gilde beitreten, wissen worauf sie sich einlassen.

Für mich wäre so eine Gilde nichts - weil ich nicht meine gesamte Freizeit in WoW verbringen will - aber das muss doch jeder für sich selbst wissen.


----------



## noizycat (15. Juli 2008)

Also ich könnt mir sowas nicht vorstellen, aber die Leute machens ja freiwillig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab jetzt keine Ahnung, was die da so an Sponsorengeld bekommen, aber das hat schon mehr von Arbeit als von einfachem Spielen/Freizeitgestaltung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hmm, Ehrgeiz ... also wenn ich mein gesamtes Leben danach ausrichten müsste, virtuelle Gestalten zu legen, die weg sind, sobald einer den Stecker zieht, is das für mich irgendwie falscher Ehrzeit ... ^^ Aber jedem das Seine ...


----------



## FERT (15. Juli 2008)

... ok ich versteh den sinn des threads nicht?
möchtest du mir jetzt erzählen das das im rl nicht genauso ist?!
das die menschen die extrem ihrem hobby nachgehen und jeden tag mit training von 8 stunden verbringen nur freaks sind? 
rofl, wenn du weit oben dabeisein willst musst du halt verdammt viel zeit investieren.
und kein nerd sein und mehr steht da oben auch nicht.
klar ist das 'viel' aber nicht umsonst hebt sich nihilum von anderen topgilden ab. 
ich find das gerechtfertigt, sowas ist zwar ganz klar nix für mich, aber ich tolleriere das.
ist ja schließlich jedem frei sich dort zu bewerben und sich an die bedingungen anzupassen ;p


----------



## alexaner666 (15. Juli 2008)

> Ich dachte immer die Chinesen werden total mental ausgelastet, aber diese Nihilum Spieler sind nochmal eine Steigerung davon. Bedeutet denn das noch Spass? 34 Stunden Spielzeit an einem Wochenende? Kein Reallife mehr führen? Was sollte da bitte noch Spass sein?!


die chinesen SIND total ausgelastet.
Die verbringen halt die ganze Zeit mit farmen und tun sonst nichts anderes.
Naja Nihilum ist total gestört, aber ich denke wenn man so erfolgreich sein will muss man etwas krank sein...


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

sucht oder doch krank?



weder noch.

sie wollen erfolg, und schaffen sich über diese bedingungen eben die vorrausetzungen dazu.

nehmt doch mal als vergleich leistungssport. die trainieren auch täglich, rennen x kilometer durchn wald. rennen alle paar tage zum arzt um sich da durchschecken zu lassen, nehmen teilweise gesundheitliche probleme im kauf und teilweise wird der körper über doping dann noch zusätzlich ruiniert.

und wofür das alles? ein klein wenig ruhm und im leistungssport auch noch etwas geld, je nach dem welcher sport mehr oder weniger geld.

nur weil hier zoggen als sport nicht so anerkannt wird und auch bezahlt wird wie woanders, bedeutet es nicht zwangsläufig süchtig oder krank zu sein.
in anderen ländern verdienen spieler so millionen im jahr.

von den spielern dieser gilde wird letztendlich niemand gezwungen dort mitzumachen. es ist alles freiwillig.


----------



## Ouna (15. Juli 2008)

> - Ich habe einfach eine Frage an euch: Ist das noch Sucht oder bereits schon krank? -



Das ist gar nichts.

Du surfst auf der Webseite der ehemals besten Gilde der Welt. Was erwartest du denn? 
Diesen Topgilden geht es um Worldfirstkills und die kommen nicht von irgendwoher. Es gibt genügend Leute, die sich die Finger danach lecken würden, bei so einer Gilde zu spielen. Dass 100% Raideinsatz gefordert ist, ist klar. Oder wie stellst du dir das vor, dass aufm Weg zum Firstkill die Hälfte der Leute wegmüssen und der Raidleader wieder allen neuen erklären muss, was sie zu tun haben...?

Wer keine Lust auf fast tagelanges Durchraiden hat, bewirbt sich da nicht, fertig. Auch der Familienvater wird kaum genug Zeit haben. Worldfirsts ist ein Wettkampf. Es zählt nur, wer erster ist, der zweite gewinnt die Holzmedaille und niemand erinnert sich an diese Leute. Zudem hat es auch was mit den Sponsoren zu tun. Die werden keine Gildenmember mit PCs, Gold etc ausstatten, wenn sie merken, dass sie irgendwo auf Welt Platz XX rumgammeln. 

Und zu guter letzt: Diese Gilden raiden im Schnitt kürzer als alle anderen. Einmal eine Woche richtig durchzocken mit den selben Membern, ohne neu erklären, ohne Wipes von denen, die das erste mal beim Boss dabei sind - dass ist viel schneller als jeden Abend 4 Stunden zu raiden, neu zu erklären etc. Welche Art man jedoch bevorzugt ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Fleischermeister (15. Juli 2008)

Berrry schrieb:


> Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich schon ein wenig neidisch auf die Jungs und Mädels der grossen ProGilden bin. Sie sehen einfach Sachen die 90 % der Casuals nicht sehen werden.



mmmhhhh..... Neid, ein schönes Wort, ich hab gestern abend einen wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang gesehen, oder letzte Woche, da hab ich auf einer Oldtimerausstellung die schönsten alten Autos bewundern können. Oder Samstag früh um 11:00, wo andere anfangen zu raiden, da hab ich gemühtlich auf der Terrasse gesessen, Kaffee getrunken und mich an der schönen Natur erfreut. Und vor ein paar Tagen, hab ich mit Freunden (aus Fleisch und Blut) Karten gespielt, ne Menge Spass gehabt.  Zudem hab ich in meinem Job, letzte Woche einen Superdeal an Land gezogen, welcher das Überleben meiner Firma über mehr als 1 Jahr sichert. All dies werden diese Leute wohl auch nie sehen oder erleben, neidisch ??

Naja, jeder wie er mag, aber ich glaube nicht das die vielzitierten Sponsergelder eine Zukunftsperpespektive bedeuten noch von der Summe her ausreichend sind um auf RL zu verzichten. Klar wenn mir jemand 500.000,- im Jahr zahlt oder mehr, dann würde ich es mir überlegen, 1 -2 Jahre nur WoW zu zocken, aber das ist Utopie.

Ich habs schon mehrfach erwähnt, es scheint aber noch nicht überall angekommen zu sein, WoW ist nur ein SPIEL, bestehend aus Pixel und noch nichtmal unser richtiges Eigentum. Wacht mal auf ihr sogenannten Pro Gamer und bringt es zuwas im RL, dann könnt ihr von mir aus mit einem Porsche vor der Disco posen, das würde ich eher tolerieren.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Klar wenn mir jemand 500.000,- im Jahr zahlt oder mehr, dann würde ich es mir überlegen, 1 -2 Jahre nur WoW zu zocken, aber das ist Utopie.



in deutschland/europa ja

woanders nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (15. Juli 2008)

Man bedenke, dass Nihilum teilweise Sponsorengelder und ähnliches erhält. Wenn sie also nicht so kranke Suchtis wären, dann würden sie auch bald kein Geld mehr bekommen.


----------



## Rinkon (15. Juli 2008)

Jopp,die werden wohl nicht wenig Geld bekommen,vorallem auch durch die ganzen Live-Auftritte auf der WWI z.B.
Unter der Woche Pots sammeln und Geld farmen ist klar,womit willst sonst die Repkosten für ca. 300 Wipes bei einem neuen Encounter bezahlen?
Kann man schon mit der Bundesliga und dem Bolzplatz vergleichen,nur das die BL nicht so als Sucht verschrieen ist,wie WoW. Und auf jeden Fall länhger existiert und existieren wird. Aber die Profis trainieren halt jeden Tag 2x an die 5h(??) Stunden,und so viel Urlaub haben die auch nicht.


----------



## fildus (15. Juli 2008)

erstmal muss ich sagen, dass ich wohl so eine Art Vorzeige-Casual-Player bin (etwa 2 Stunden am Tag, am WE auch mal etwas mehr) und es  wohl nie auf T5/T6-Niveau bringen werde. Andererseits würde ich nie sagen dass der "normale" Pro-Gamer ein Suchti ist oder sonstwie gestört. Mit der Richtigen Motivation und ner Portion Menschenverstand ist es problemlos möglich RL und High-Content unter einen Hut zu bringen....aber das is doch schon etwas krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne 

Game on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unas (15. Juli 2008)

Das ist nichts anderes als eSports.
Das ist nichts anderes, als jedweder CS-Clan, WC3-Clan, Wasweißcih-Clan.

Die Leute, die da spielen, werden von Firmen wie Logitech, Asus, was weiß ich nicht alles gesponsort und verdienen damit ihr Geld.
Schau dir mal Preisgelder bei CS-Cups an, beispielsweise. Da geht es Teilweise um Gewinnsummen von mehr als 10.000€.

Das sind Leute, die sich das Spielen zum Beruf gemacht haben, und ehrlich, ich beneide sie darum ^^
Wenn man in irgendeinem Spiel in der Weltrangliste oben mitkämpfen will, dann gilt nun mal, auf die Pauke hauen, was das Zeug hält. Das ist bei normalen Arbeitgebern nicht anders, und genau damit kannst du es auch vergleichen.

Ob das jetzt Sucht ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Bei dem ein oder anderen wird es sicherlich so sein, aber das heißt nicht, dass bei Nihilum nur kranke Leute hocken, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen, als WoW zu spielen.

Wer es übrigens nicht weiß: Nihilum ist das WoW-Squad von Mousesports, welche wiederrum einer der ganz großen CS-Clans in Deutschland sind. Die spielen auf Weltmeisterschaften, etc.

Was soll ich sagen. Wer sich dieses Excesive Spielen leisten kann, darf es gern tun.


----------



## Baazul (15. Juli 2008)

es ist krank. aber was sie in ihrer freizeit machen, sei ihnen überlassen.


----------



## Ekkiman (15. Juli 2008)

Das hat nun wirklich nix mit eSport zu tun. 
Wo bitte ist der PvE-Content eSport-fähig?

Ein WFK ist eine Newsmeldung auf irgendeiner Seite und ein Eintrag in irgendeiner Liste. Wirklich eSport kann in WoW nur die Arena bieten, aber auch da nur wenn man mit gleich gerüsteten Chars aufeinander trifft.
WoW wird schon vom Konzept einfach niemals ein Spiel werden von dem man als Profispieler leben kann. Denn wie schon die Raidzeiten von Nihilum zeigen, ist es weniger die eigene Fähigkeit als der Einsatz an Zeit der über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet.


----------



## Stress0056 (15. Juli 2008)

Dass ist Halt so Wie css oder cs1.6 pro Clans Die Zocken auch immer am Wochende trainier Um besser Zu werden! und Wen halt man weiß ich Match an Deinem Geburtstag ist ist halt macht Wichtiger wie dein Geburtstag Dass ist Ihr job Jung Von css oder cs1.6 kan mal Bald da von Leben absehen dass man dass Internet Bezahlt bekommt und die Hardware für pc immer dass neuste! Immer bekommt Inzwischen Bekommt man sogar Monats lohn  plus preis Gelder Wen man Erfolg hat! E sports Wirt bald Im fernsehen Kommen Wie Normales fussball  ^^


und In China Werden schon E Sportler Wie Starts Gefeiert ^^ Da Schrein die nicht mehr Ballack Ballack Ballack Ballack Sonder Blizzard Blizzard Blizzard (blizzard neine nicht Was ihr Denke Sehr Bekannter Spieler in der Scene!)


----------



## Greeki (15. Juli 2008)

Es ist immer wieder traurig mit wievielen Unwahrheiten man in solchen Threads konfrontiert wird:

_Elitegilden und Goldkauf:_ Spieler dieser Gilden kaufen nur sehr sehr selten Gold. Wieso? Weil es noch nie ein Problem war für dieses Spieler an Gold zu kommen und wozu Geld raushaun wenn man eh die Zeit hat zum farmen. (Ausserdem wird massivst aus der Gildenkassa gezahlt, da man viel viel Gold durch Itemverkäufe bekommt.) Kurzum: Der Anteil der Goldkäufer ist bei Elitegilden *geringer* als bei Casuals. (Und wirklich professionelle Gilden, wie eben SK und Nihilum, werden nicht von Goldsellern gesponsort)

_Spieler von Elitegilden haben kein Leben:_ Stimmt nicht. Einige haben eine Arbeit (natürlich sind sie keine Ärzte oder andere Berufe die ewiglange Arbeitszeiten haben), die meisten sind aber Studenten und vereinzelt gibt es auch noch Schüler (Der Schnitt bei Nihilum liegt bei rund 20-21). Wenn es neuen Content gibt, gibt es nur WoW, wenn kein Content ansteht raiden sie ungefähr 10h in der Woche. Im Fazit haben Elitegilden *overall* gesehn wesentlich weniger Raidstunden als der Durchschnitt. Man pickt sich aber immer gerne die Extrema raus, denn da kann man so schön auf Leuten herumhacken. (Übrigens 17h Raids haben Pausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

_Bezahlung:_ Im Normalfall bezahlen sie keine Accountkosten und dazu bekommen sie noch Goodies. Je nachdem wie gut man ist und welche Sponsoren man hat desto besser sind natürlich die Goodies. Wenn man diese in Geld umrechnet kommt man sicher auf einen schlechten Stundenlohn nur wieviel habt ihr bisher an WoW verdient? Oder für ein andres Hobby das ihr habt? Außerdem ist der grösste Bonus den man hat (vorallem als Führungsperson in solchen Gilden) die neugewonnen Kontakte zu Firmen. Diese übernehmen desöfteren (wurde hier sogar schon ein Name genannt) Spieler in ihre Reihen um Produkte zu verbessern usw. Das passiert natürlich nicht JEDEM, aber es passiert garantiert keinem "Normal Spieler" das ihn eine Firma anspricht ob er nicht für sie arbeiten will.
Noch dazu tourt Nihilum durch die ganze Welt und zahlt dafür praktisch nichts, wer kann das von euch noch behaupten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist übrigens auch ziemlich schlimm wieviel hier dahergeplappert wird (ärger als Tratschtanten) ohne überhaupt eine Ahnung zu haben. Wenn ihr keine grundlegenden genauen Informationen/Kenntnisse über Elitegilden habt (diese kann man nur sammeln über einen direkten Kontakt aka Freund, oder eben selbst einmal ein Eliteraider gewesen zu sein (= Top 50 der Welt)), dann unterlasst es bitte hier irgendeinen Blödsinn zu reden. Wenn der Content auf Farm ist hat man unendlich viel Zeit für Freizeit und fürs vor farmen (Ob man es macht oder nicht ist hier eine andere Sache, wohlgemerkt!).
Der große Unterschied zwischen "Normalos" und der Elite ist die Organisation. Gilden wie Nihilum sind wahnsinnig gut organisiert und gepaart mit einer straffen Führung lässt sich eben vieles schneller und viel mehr bewerkstelligen. Und ja natürlich ist eine Grundlage für Erfolg in WoW Zeit, aber das ist bei weitem nicht die einzige. Man braucht immer noch Skill, Equip ist allein auch nicht alles, eigentlich ist es NUR eine Vorraussetzung für einen Boss, aber um Taktiken zu erstellen muss man gut sein und hier trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen (und zwar sehr schnell). Ich denke keiner hier im Thread hatte wirklich mal die Erfahrung vor einem Raidboss zu stehen und absolut keine Erfahrungen zu haben (das heißt keiner im Raid weiß was über den Boss). Eigentlich ist das sehr schade, denn genau das ist das gewisse etwas (natürlich auch einen gewissen Boss den man durch die Lore kennengelernt hat zu besiegen). Heutzutage sind aber schon nach 24h Guides und Videos in bester Qualität zu jedem Boss vorhanden und sowas verbreitet sich (leider) zu schnell um sich diesem zu entziehen.

Was ich hiermit erreichen will ist nicht: Ich bin der tollste und beste und überhaupt, ich will einige Lügen/Unwahrheiten aus der Welt schaffen und sagen wie es *wirklich* ist. 
Das jetzt einige pissed sind ist mir bewusst, denn ihr habt ein eingebranntes Bild von diesen Menschen und das werde ich euch nicht nehmen können, aber ich hab es wenigstens versucht. (Übrigens: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und das einige wirklich süchtig sind ist etwas andres, denn auch die findet man in allen "WoW-Schichten".)


----------



## NarYethz (15. Juli 2008)

btw.. nihilium is wie ein arbeitgeber.. meinste die spielen umsonst so viel? werden doch von blizz gepushed, bekommen autom. beta key und bekommen geld fürs zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


des weiteren wird man als spieler selbst zu ner art berühmtheit in der mmorpg welt wenn man bei nihilium längere zeit war/ist (sprichs o n jahr oda 2)
mfg learic


----------



## Genesisad (15. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> edit: ach und was den zeitaufwand angeht... das schafft man auch als arbeitender mensch. mann muss sich halt nur urlaub nehmen wenn nen addon oder content patch ansteht. oder man arbeitet nur halbtags, weil man es sich leisten kann/will. oder man hat im lotto gewonnen, oder reiche eltern/verwandte... was auch immer.
> dieses: "jeder der in dem spiel besser ist als ich, muss hartzIV empfänger und somit ein unproduktiver schmarotzer sein. deshalb bin ich eigentlich viel besser als er...", widert mich ehrlich gesagt an.
> ach und bleich und abgemagert sahen die für mich nun auch nicht wirklich aus. eher ganz zufrieden und gesund.



also ich will mal dazu sagen nicht jeder beruf macht Freitag Mittatgs feierabend und hat des Wochenende frei^ denn es gibt u.a. auch noch Köche/inen Kellner/inen und andere Leute die in der Gastronomie arbeiten. Ich weiß es selbst wie es ist weil ich Koch bin vom Beruf. 'Und Dein Satz von wegen Urlaub nehmen wenn addon kommt oder Content patch wird bestimmt nich jeder von heute auf morgen machen können ^ denn jeder urlaub muss gute 2 Wochen vorher angemeldet werden beim chef oder vorgesetzten^ 
Soviel zu meiner Meinung^

gruß Genesisad


----------



## Greeki (15. Juli 2008)

Maximolider schrieb:


> @stress0056
> also,ich habe es echtnicht mit fragen zur rechtschreibung,aber das habe ich nunmal garnicht verstanden....naja,vieleicht ein bisschen....
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt schon lange einen Spartesender... ESL TV und GIGA sind diese. Und würde vorallem in Deutschland nicht so eine wirklich unheimlich dumme Politik gegen Computerspiele geführt, würden solche Events wesentlich besser in der Gesellschaft etablieren und daher würden sie auch irgendwann von grösseren Sendern gezeigt. (Beispiel: Ein WoW Turnier vor nem Monat, hatte 270k Livestream Zuschauer (an 2 Tagen).)


----------



## Odis74 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das dieser Thread im Endefekt nichts weiter darstellen soll das alle WoW Spieler süchtig sind. 
Diese Threads haben wir schon des öfteren gehabt. Jeder soll machen was ihm Spaß macht.
Ich selber war auch ESL Spieler und einigermaßen Erfolgreich. Durch Sponsoring wird alles sehr viel interessanter und habe auch mit dem Vorurteil zu tun gehabt ich sei süchtig nach CS. Prämien in Bares und supergute Hardware waren aber stärker und die haben mir den Ansporn gegeben weiter zu machen. Das mal dazu. 
Heute spiele ich ab und zu auf nem RP Server WoW und gut is. Auch wenn einige meine früheren Kollegen heute in PVP sehr Erfolgreich sind und ich da sicherlich auch wieder gerne aufgenommen werde.
Ich wäre dafür solche Thraeds von Anfang an zu schließen weil sie einfach nichts bringen.
Viele spielen einfach nur aus Spaß und weil z.B. im Fernsehen nichts gescheites läuft. Das hat nichts mit süchtigen zu tun.
Schwarze Schafe sind immer und überall unterwegs und bringen etwas in Verruf das es einfach nur Nervig ist.

Ich glaube nicht das man da weiter diskutieren soll und wäre dafür dieses Thema zu schließen

/reportet

In dem Sinne...


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2008)

Nihilum hat schon immer zu Sarkasmus und Selbstironie geneigt. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn das ein weiterer Text der Marke:
"Hey wir sagen euch wir sind Suchtis und weil wir Nihilum sind glaubt ihr das sogar!"

Top-Raid-Gilden, die auf solch einem Niveau wie Nihilum raiden, raiden viel weniger im Hauptraid als andere.
Klar haben sie, wenn neue Instanzen kommen eine 6Tage-Raidwoche, aber wenn die Instanz nach 4 bis 6 IDs clear ist wird auf eine 1-3Tage -Woche umgestellt. Alle anderen raiden dann weiter bis zum Ende ihre teilweise 5 Tage. Wer den Content eher cleart, mit entsprechendem Aufwand, hat im Nachhinein bis zum neuen Content mehr Freizeit.
Genau das ist der Grund, warum antuell so viele namhafte Gilden wie Death&Taxes zerbrochen sind: Denen war 1 Jahr schlicht und ergreifend langweilig! Die hatte alles und haben BT an einen Raidtag im Schnarchgang mit Twinks gecleart. Und dann kommt der neue, schwerere Content und erste Frustration stellt sich ein, weil neue Raidmember den Anforderungen nicht gerecht werden. Sunwell liegt auf preBC-Niveau, der BT weit darunter.
Glaubt nicht alles was ihr lest bzw. hinterfragt es.


----------



## agolbur (15. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> Die erste Anforderung der womöglich besten Raidgilde der Welt ist, dass man am Wochenende; Achtung! nur schon am *Wochenende*; von morgens um 11:00 Uhr bis am nächsten Morgen um 03:00 - 04:00 mit raidet.



ich habs gefunden



> Flexibility: You must be prepared to raid at odd hours during progress raids, especially on weekends. This often means starting at 11 AM and ending at 3-4 AM. Be advised, if you know for sure you will not be able to attend raids at these hours, don’t bother applying. We want active people.



aber was das wichtige hierbei ist:
in wow kommts auf zeit und items an wie wir hier mal wieder sehen

"elite" sind die deshalb weil sie in den 17 stunden am tag ihren char spielen können (ein mensch kann ein paar funktionen eines wow charakters bei 17h am tag auswendig! woha das ist ja krass (das kann jeder....)
und da 25 menschliche wesen bei einem großen wow konsum die eigenschaften ausgedachter bosse herrausfinden! (25 erwachsene menschen, jeden tag so viele stunden!) das zeigt uns eigentlich nicht wirklich das sie etwas können sondern nur das sie viel spielen! 

(meine meinung)

MfG agolbur


----------



## Shrukan (15. Juli 2008)

tja krank ist die ganze Sache schon, was die Mitglieder von Nihlilum machen müssen und völlig das RL vergessen.
Es ist zwar ihre Sache und sie wollen die First Kills aber dafür ist dann halt die Lücke im RL.
Beides kann man nicht kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fornix (15. Juli 2008)

Ein Kumpel hat es mal schän ausgedrückt: 
Is this madness? No. This is PROGRESS! 
Im WoW Bereich will Nihilum ganz vorne stehen und dafür brauchen sie auch sowas. Es gibt auch genug Leute, die das mitmachen. Die Anforderungen von zB Death & Taxes waren auch net viel anders.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (15. Juli 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ehm..Geh mal auf die HP und guck dir die bilder von Kungen oder so an...




eben.. die bilder von "kungen".. weiß er eigentlich noch wie er heißt??


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Es gibt schon lange einen Spartesender... ESL TV und GIGA sind diese. Und würde vorallem in Deutschland nicht so eine wirklich unheimlich dumme Politik gegen Computerspiele geführt, würden solche Events wesentlich besser in der Gesellschaft etablieren und daher würden sie auch irgendwann von grösseren Sendern gezeigt. (Beispiel: Ein WoW Turnier vor nem Monat, hatte 270k Livestream Zuschauer (an 2 Tagen).)



/sign

in südkorea haben starcraft tuniere im tv millionen einschaltquoten.
da haben talentierte spieler einen bekantheitsgrad wie hier fussballer und haben auch sehr hohe gehälter.
ähnliches gilt für clans und fussballmannschaften.

der preis den die spieler zahlen? nunja, sie müssen dementsprechend trainieren um auf einem hohen lvl zu bleiben. 
außerdem müssen sie ihre sponsoren auf verschiedenen veranstaltungen vertreten und auch dort leistung zeigen.

nicht viel anders wie hier in deutschland. nur ist hier dank der politik gegen spieler alles kleiner. 

kommt mal langsam von dem trip runter, das vielspieler oder erfolgreiche spielr suchtis/arbeitslose/ oder sonst was sind.


----------



## Fleischermeister (15. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Der große Unterschied zwischen "Normalos" und der Elite ist die Organisation. Gilden wie Nihilum sind wahnsinnig gut organisiert und gepaart mit einer straffen Führung lässt sich eben vieles schneller und viel mehr bewerkstelligen.



Das hört sich schon stark Sektenmässig an, haben die zufällig Scientology als Sponsor ?? Kann ja sein, aber um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen : DAS IST MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG !

Das sich Moderatoren in dies Thema so reinhängen, finde ich auch komisch, auch nur meine Meinung.

Edith sagt : Hui, sogar ein Buffed Autor, nicht "nur" ein Moderator, hui hui hui


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Das hört sich schon stark Sektenmässig an, haben die zufällig Scientology als Sponsor ?? Kann ja sein, aber um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen : DAS IST MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG !
> 
> Das sich Moderatoren in dies Thema so reinhängen, finde ich auch komisch, auch nur meine Meinung.



sry aber das ist blödsinn.

nur weil jemand raids und gilden gut organisiert es mit sekten in zusammenhang bringen.

verstehe eine gut geführte gilde doch mal wie einen verein. zumal viele gilden/clans sogar eingetragene vereine sind.

z.B, ein gut gefürter und organisierter fussballverein kann es zu was bringen.
ein verein wo alles larifari geregelt wird dagegen nicht.


----------



## Fleischermeister (15. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> sry aber das ist blödsinn.
> 
> nur weil jemand raids und gilden gut organisiert es mit sekten in zusammenhang bringen.
> 
> ...



mmhhh, es gibt Unterschiede, einem auch gut organisierten Fussballverein verzeiht wohl jedem, das er/sie z.B. am Gebursttag der Omi frei haben will.

Und es ist immer noch ein SPIEL, nur bunte Pixel, die allesamt Blizz gehören. Unter Hobby verstehe ich was anderes, wenn ich erfogreich Fussball spiele haben ich reale Mitspieler, die ich sehe, rieche und auch anfassen kann. Und nach dem Spiel ein Bierchen trinken kann. Und der richtige Sport fördert auch die Gesundheit, das stundenlange vorm PC hocken wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> mmhhh, es gibt Unterschiede, einem auch gut organisierten Fussballverein verzeiht wohl jedem, das er/sie z.B. am Gebursttag der Omi frei haben will.
> 
> Und es ist immer noch ein SPIEL, nur bunte Pixel, die allesamt Blizz gehören. Unter Hobby verstehe ich was anderes, wenn ich erfogreich Fussball spiele haben ich reale Mitspieler, die ich sehe, rieche und auch anfassen kann. Und nach dem Spiel ein Bierchen trinken kann. Und der richtige Sport fördert auch die Gesundheit, das stundenlange vorm PC hocken wohl eher nicht.



natürlich. allerdings steht es jedem "verein" frei, seine aufnahmekritierien selbst zu schreiben und es wird niemand gezwungen da mitzumachen.

und fussball ist auch nur ein SPIEL, wieso gehts dann da um millionen??
spiel ist spiel. 

und sind in der gilde keine REALEN mitglieder? oder hat man da bots im TS ?  auf gildentreffen/clantreffen, die ich in meiner vergangenheit hatte, sahen die leute verdammt real aus.




L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Du hasts erkannt! WoW ist einfach kein Hobby oder ein Verein... das verstehen die Leute einfach nicht.., die halten an ihrer Einstellung fest das sie in 5 Jahren noch etwas von hätten, fest xD




ich wette, es ist grade den elite spielern klar, das sie von wow in 5 jahren nichts haben.
und?   dann wendet man sich dem nächsten spiel zu und verdient damit geld.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (15. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> natürlich. allerdings steht es jedem "verein" frei, seine aufnahmekritierien selbst zu schreiben und es wird niemand gezwungen da mitzumachen.
> 
> und fussball ist auch nur ein SPIEL, wieso gehts dann da um millionen??
> spiel ist spiel.
> ...




Fußball ist SPORT! Sport > WoW...

und ja Gildentreffen gibt es schon... aber Fußball spielt man evtl. 3-4x die Woche... und das is was anderes als 2x im Jahr ma ein paar Typen zu sehen, die man einfach nicht kennt.. auch wenn man sich das einbildet!


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Fußball ist SPORT! Sport > WoW...
> 
> und ja Gildentreffen gibt es schon... aber Fußball spielt man evtl. 3-4x die Woche... und das is was anderes als 2x im Jahr ma ein paar Typen zu sehen, die man einfach nicht kennt.. auch wenn man sich das einbildet!



tjo, deswegen sagt man zu games ja auch eSport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenn fussball sport ist, ist es immernoch ein spiel. in jeder sportschau heist es, die spieler sind auf dem platz etc, ich habe da noch nie was von sportlern gehört.

und wie kommst du auf 2x mal im jahr?
das geht wesentlich öfter. weil man zu tunieren, lan parties, geburtstagsfeiern etc zusammen kommen kann.


----------



## Greeki (15. Juli 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Das hört sich schon stark Sektenmässig an, haben die zufällig Scientology als Sponsor ?? Kann ja sein, aber um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen : DAS IST MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG !
> 
> Das sich Moderatoren in dies Thema so reinhängen, finde ich auch komisch, auch nur meine Meinung.
> 
> Edith sagt : Hui, sogar ein Buffed Autor, nicht "nur" ein Moderator, hui hui hui



Jo und ein buffed Auto welcher ich bin, hat im Forum den selben Rang wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin ausserdem ein freier Mitarbeiter und schreibe manchmal WoW News.
Das hier ist ausserdem auch meine persönliche Meinung und nicht die von buffed und das ich hier mich so "reinhänge" ist ganz einfach mein Problem mit Falschaussagen.

Jede erfolgreiche Firma hat eine straffe und organisierte Struktur, anders kann man kaum zum Erfolg kommen.

@L-MWarFReak: Die meisten sind wie gesagt Studenten. Kannst ja jetzt gern über Studenten herziehn...
Und du sagst selber du kennst dich nicht aus, aber streitest es als Unwahrheit und Blödsinn ab? Die Logik ist nicht ganz vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Fleischermeister: Nein verzeiht dir der Klub nicht. Du wirst mit Konsequenzen leben müssen (wirst zum nächsten Spiel nicht aufgestellt oder was auch immer), denn wenn man was ernsthaft und erfolgreich machen will muss man Sachen dafür opfern.

Und kommt bitte von dem real herunter... man ist in WoW ohne andere Mitspieler ein NICHTS. Nur im Kollektiv, sprich mit REALEN MENSCHEN kann man was erreichen. Ist für euch ein Telefongespräch kein real vorhandenes Gespräch?


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (15. Juli 2008)

zu §3
die gleichen Sachen passieren auch ohne ein Onlinespiel. Nur muß hier das als Begründung herhalten. Ein Job ist nun mal durchschnittlich alle 18 Monate gefährdet, weil die Firmen nach den Förderungen vom Staat gehen, MAX-Gewinn ist In und sich nicht von irgendwelchen sozialen irgendwann mal wichtig gewesenen Überlegungen beirren lassen. Vor allem bietet das Spielen über Internet eine sehr kostengünstige Alternative sich innerhalb von Menschengruppen zu beschäftigen und ist deutlich aktiver als vorm Fernseher zu sitzen. Unsere Gesellschaft ist Krank, die Arbeitskraft, damit der Mensch nichts mehr wert.

zu§2
ganz normale Anforderungen einer ausgereiften Tätigkeit in einem Verein mit Leistungsanforderungen. Was meint ihr, was die ganzen Tanzformationen mit Geburtstagen und ihrer Verwandtschaft machen ? Oder Fußballer, oder Volleyballer ... uvm. ?


----------



## ?!?! (15. Juli 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Fußball ist SPORT! Sport > WoW...
> 
> und ja Gildentreffen gibt es schon... aber Fußball spielt man evtl. 3-4x die Woche... und das is was anderes als 2x im Jahr ma ein paar Typen zu sehen, die man einfach nicht kennt.. auch wenn man sich das einbildet!



Um ehrlich zu sein halte ich WoW auch nicht für ein E-Sport, jedoch umd es einigermassen erfolgreich spielen zu können muss man die Spielmechanik verstehen, das hat dann halt weniger mit Reaktion zu tun sondern mit Wissen.

Aber was hast den du gefressen? Du NIMMST AN das kein Nihilum Spieler eine Freundin hat... Weisst du es? Wie du auch diverse andere Sachen annimmst. Das nennt man Spekulation. Und sehr wohl kann man einen Menschen kennenlernen wenn man mit ihm spricht und ihn nicht sieht (find ich auch die schlechtere Methode...), lernst du den einen Menschen kennen ihn dem du in anstarrst?

Junge, Valium sollte es in jeder Apotheke geben... unglaublich.


----------



## Fleischermeister (15. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Jede erfolgreiche Firma hat eine straffe und organisierte Struktur, anders kann man kaum zum Erfolg kommen.
> 
> @ Fleischermeister: Nein verzeiht dir der Klub nicht. Du wirst mit Konsequenzen leben müssen (wirst zum nächsten Spiel nicht aufgestellt oder was auch immer), denn wenn man was ernsthaft und erfolgreich machen will muss man Sachen dafür opfern.



Schön, deine Meinung akzeptiere ich ja, aber andersrum sollte es genauso sein, zu der Firmensache : Zufällig bin ich Bezitzer zweier sehr gut laufenden Firmen, mit mehreren Angestellten und wenn da einer frei haben möchte weil z.B. seine Omi Gebursttag hat, bekommt der/die natürlich frei, auch wenn viel Arbeit da ist, dann machen die anderen halt mehr. 
Nur zufriedene Mitarbeiter bringen der Firma wirklich was, Zwänge und Druck bringt gar nichts, Härte nur wenn man merkt das einer/eine die Freizügigkeit ausnutzten will. Also erzähl mir nicht über Firmenführung, da könnte ich dir einen stundenlangen Vortrag halten.

Zum Clubleben : Du warst wahrscheinlich noch in keinem Club ausser WoW und Buffed, oder ? Auch ein gut geführter Club, muss seinen Mitgliedern Freiheiten gewähren und den Individualismus zulassen, sonst kommt es einer Sekte gleich und kaum ein Mitglied wird zufrieden sein und mit voller Kraft sich für seinen Club einsetzten.

Allgemein : Klar muss es gewisse "Vorschriften" geben, sonst macht jeder was er/sie will, aber bitte kein Zwang und jede Regel sollte auch Ausnahmen beinhalten !

Aber bitte, wenn sich jemand als "Schäfchen" ohne eigenen Willen und RL wohlfühlt, gut. Und es stimmt natürlich auch, niemand wir gezwungen sich einer solchen "Gilde" (Pixeljäger) anzuschliessen, was mir sicher niemal passieren wird.
Trotzdem werden diejenigen es wohl im RL, bis auf ein paar Hardware Goodies und evt. ein paar Taler auf die Hand, nicht weiter bringen und wenn diejenigen die 30 übeschritten haben werden diese als alte Säcke ausgemustert und stehen im RL mit toller Hardware da, aber ohne Job und Zukunftsperpektive. 

Wie gesagt, meine persöhnliche Meinung


----------



## Shadoweffect (15. Juli 2008)

Uhm,

Erstens raided Nihilum nur bei Progress "krankhaft". Ich spiele seit eniger Zeit auf Maghteridon (der Realm auf dem auch Nihilum ist) und hab mir mal just for fun Kungen auf die Friendlist gehauen weil es ja heißt "voll nerds, 24/7 on, blabla". Ich glaub ich hab ihn in 2 Wochen höchstens 4 Stunden on gesehen (zumindest wenn ich on war, und ich hab in letzter Zeit etwas viel gespielt^^). Und das wird auch bis Wotlk so weitergehen.

Nebenbei hat ein Nihilum-Member im Forum geschrieben dass ihnen der Sunwell-Progress zu viel gewesen sei. in BT-Zeiten haben sie zwar täglich geraidet, aber erst ab 6-7 Uhr abends und sie wollen auch nicht alles für das Spiel opfern. 

Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass Leute bei Spielen unterschiedliche Prioritäten setzen. Den einen geht es um Spaß, die anderen wollen World-Firsts, mehr hat das Spiel für sie nicht zu bieten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Ich bin schon lange kein fanatischer Raider mehr.... ich spiele jetzt vl 10h in der Woche WoW, wenn überhaupt soviel. Trotzdem habe ich eben fundiertes Wissen wie es wirklich bei diesen Gilden abläuft und das gebe ich hiermit weiter. Ob es toll ist oder nicht soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden, wie schon viele gesagt haben muss sich ja keiner bei Nihilum und Co bewerben.



Wissenweitergabe finde ich super.
Ich werde immer nur skeptisch wenn Leute auf den Tisch hauen und behaupten, sie alleine wüssten wie es wirklich ist.

Du wirst sicherlich zugeben müssen, dass auch deine " Wahrheit" nur deine subjektive Sichtweise ist und nix anderes.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Juli 2008)

Ich danke Kreki aka Greeky für seine Posts, denn diese entsprechen absolut der Wahrheit.
Ich habe und hatte viele Kontakte zu Eliteraidern und auch mit Greeky hab ich 1 oder 2mal zusammen raiden dürfen(vllt. erinnerst du dich noch an Taerar MM und ES unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Ich kenne Leute die lange bei ehemals Obscurus geraidet haben(52.Illidankill worldwide), ich kenne einen Stammraider und Offizier von InHarmony mit dem ich etliche Stunden im IRC verbracht hab und alles wie Kreki es geschildert hat trifft vollkommen zu.
Hört einfach auf diese Leute als Opfer oder was weiß ich zu flamen, overall zocken die viel weniger als ihr und haben noch nen netten Nebenverdienst. Die Leute wissen einfach wo der Hase läuft, Ingame und die Organisation außenrum.
Schüttelt endlich euren Neid und eure Vorurteile ab und schaut euch die waren Fakten an, bevor ihr flamt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (15. Juli 2008)

Ich versteh ja nicht warum sich einige immer am eSport hochziehen, Mausklicks und Keyboardvergewaltigung haben nichts mit Sport zu tun. Daher finde ich diese Vergleiche mit Fußball etwas weit hergeholt. Sicher wird man woanders wohl gut bezahlt weil man dauerzockt... Nutten verdienen auch gutes Geld, deshalb sind sie noch lange keine Sportler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber nur weil die Spieleindustrie es eSPORTS nennt isses jetzt einer und viele Dauerzocker halten sich wahrscheinlich deshalb für sportlich... sportliche Finger ham´se vielleicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nochmal zurück zum Fußball... glaub ihr in 10-15 Jahren wird sich noch irgendwer an eine Gilde namens NIHILUM erinnern oder ob sie irgendwann irgendwenn zum ersten mal gelegt haben? Wer vor 20 Jahren die EM oder WM gewonnen oder mal sonst eine herausragende sportliche Leistung gebracht hat wird sicher auch in 50 Jahren immer wieder mal rausgekramt.

Und was haben die Jungs davon, eine gewisse Zeit mal eine "Berühmtheit" gewesen zu sein? 
Ich war vor Jahren auch super in D2, C&C und ähnliches oder bei Kram wie Resi war ich besser als supi und ich konnte die rückwärts im Schlaf... was hab ich davon heute noch? Kann ich mir höchstens noch´n Ei drauf backen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekkiman (15. Juli 2008)

Man möge es mir bitte nachsehen, dass ich zum Thema Profi-PC-Spieler eine etwas konservativere Einstellung habe. 

Ich hoffe stark darauf das wir diesen lächerlichen Hype wie er zB in Korea um Spieler gemacht wird niemals bei uns bekommen. Ich sehe schon die Massen an Kindern die den Berufswunsch Profigamer haben.
Wer bei einem PC-Spiel Vergleiche zu einem normalen Vereinsleben zieht, der muss schon lange in keinem Verein mehr gewesen sein. Klar habe ich im TS Unterhaltung mir echten Menschen und es mag ja sein das ich mich einmal im Jahr mit den Leuten treffe. Aber möchte mir denn nun ernsthaft jemand weis machen es wäre die gleiche Erfahrung wie sich mit 10 Kollegen nachmittags zum Sport zu treffen oder sonstiges?
Ich weiss nicht wer von euch schonmal den Film "A Gamers Day" gesehen hat, wer nicht der sollte ihn sich mal bei youtube zu Gemüte führen, denn wer schonmal exzessiv gespielt hat wird sich dort sicher wiedererkennen. Und wer dann behauptet das hätte etwas von normaler Sozialisation oÄ, dem kann ich nur raten sein Leben wieder in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Greeki (15. Juli 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Schön, deine Meinung akzeptiere ich ja, aber andersrum sollte es genauso sein, zu der Firmensache : Zufällig bin ich Bezitzer zweier sehr gut laufenden Firmen, mit mehreren Angestellten und wenn da einer frei haben möchte weil z.B. seine Omi Gebursttag hat, bekommt der/die natürlich frei, auch wenn viel Arbeit da ist, dann machen die anderen halt mehr.
> Nur zufriedene Mitarbeiter bringen der Firma wirklich was, Zwänge und Druck bringt gar nichts, Härte nur wenn man merkt das einer/eine die Freizügigkeit ausnutzten will. Also erzähl mir nicht über Firmenführung, da könnte ich dir einen stundenlangen Vortrag halten.
> 
> Zum Clubleben : Du warst wahrscheinlich noch in keinem Club ausser WoW und Buffed, oder ? Auch ein gut geführter Club, muss seinen Mitgliedern Freiheiten gewähren und den Individualismus zulassen, sonst kommt es einer Sekte gleich und kaum ein Mitglied wird zufrieden sein und mit voller Kraft sich für seinen Club einsetzten.
> ...



In welcher Größenordnung bewegen sich deine Firmen? Ich rede hier von Firmen die Jahresumsätze haben von jenseits der 2 stelligen Millionenbereiche. Selbst hier ist man international noch ein kleiner Fisch. (und wir reden ja eben von den Spitzen der jeweiligen Systeme)
Buffed ist ein Club? hab ich was verpasst? 
Ich war in einigen Clubs und in den ernsthaften davon (vorallem je älter und je höher die Spielklasse) wurde sowas sehr ungern gesehn und man hatte mit Konsequenzen zurechnen. Man hat sich die Termine (Oma Geburtstagessen) halt anders gelegt eben weil ein Wettkampf/Spiel stattfand. Das wurde auch von allen in der Familie aktzeptiert nur bei eSports oder Sportarten(Wettkämpfe) die nicht so bekannt sind stösst man oft auf fehlende Aktzeptanz und das ist durchwegs schade.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Besonders klasse finde ich immer die, die mit einem fanatischen Funkeln in den Augen wissen "_wie es wirklich ist_"
> Danke für die Bereicherung meines Wissens mit "_der Wahrheit_"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Au ja, die "Wahrheit" ist immer schön. Für mich wäre dieses "Hardcore"-Raiden auch nichts - aber hey, das bin nur ich und meine Vorstellung von Freizeitgestaltung ist mit Sicherheit nicht auf jeden anderen umlegbar. 

Davon ab: Auf den ersten Blick mag es sich extrem anhören, wenn man liest, daß man auf Familienfeiern und Geburtstage verzichten könnte - was für Freaks ohne Reallife.

"Kommst Du am Wochenende mit zu den Tanten?" "Geht nicht, habe Karten fürs Fantasy-Film-Festival!" 
"Am Wochenende feier ich Geburtstag!" "Kann nicht kommen - brauchen 3 Mann, um die Achsen meines Rekords reinzuhieven und haben uns schon lange verabredet!"

Wenn ich bedenke, wieviel "Sozialleben"-Termine ich für meine Hobbies bereits abgesagt habe, bin ich wohl auch ein Freak. Natürlich sind das Ausnahmesituationen - aber das sind "World-First-Kills" auch! 

Edith: Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, daß die Jungs und Mädels von "Nihilum" noch sehr jung sind - da steigert man sich ganz gerne in Dinge hinein, die in der Nachbetrachtung eher ein müdes Lächeln hervorrufen (mit 21 habe ich ca. 9 Stunden gearbeitet, um danach noch 7 Stunden an einem Oldtimer herumzubasteln - und das über ein halbes Jahr lang. Im Nachhinein kann man über solche Exzesse nur noch lachen).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thyia (15. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es immer sehr amüsant, das Diskussionen über Elitespieler immer das Vorurteil des Süchtigen oder Kranken mitbringen. Ich kann Kreki nur zustimmen, wenn neuer Content released wird, dann wird erstmal viel gezockt um zu den bessten der Welt zu gehören. Das bringt so einige Vorteile mit sich, zum einen bekommt man viele Angebote für Live-Raids überall auf der Welt, sobald der Content clear ist und zum anderen hat man einen respektablen Ruf und gewinnt anhand dessen Sponsoren über die etwas Geld in die Haushaltskasse kommt. Nichts von dem finde ich krank, zumal es diese Phänomene in viele Sportarten gibt, besstes Beispiel ist der Fussball, auch wenn er in einer höheren Preisliga spielt.

Viele Menschen spielen gerne Fussball aus Hobby, es ist nur ein Spiel und trotzdem gibt es Vereine, in denen viel Geld verschoben wird um gute Spieler heranzuschaffen. Spieler, die sehr viel spielen. Weil sie es müssen und weil sie Spaß daran haben. Es ist kein Fussballer Fussballer geworden weil er es musste. Er hat darauf hin gearbeitet, mit Spaß an dem Spiel und natürlich viel Ehrgeiz. Das Talent war vorhanden. Ich sehe es nicht anders bei WoW.

Auch für Wow benötigt der Spieler Talent, es ist halt nicht nur 1.1.1.1.2.1.1.1.1.2 .... Es gehört viel mehr dazu: Organisation, Verstehen der Spielmechanik (Wo sind Stat-Caps, Formeln für Itemzusammenstellungen, Perfekte Bewegungsabläufe, Nutzen der Fähigkeiten im richtigen Moment). Bitte bedenkt, die meisten spielen Bosse nach zahlreichen Nerfs seitens der Entwickler. Diese benötigen schon lange nicht mehr die Fähigkeiten wie zur Releasezeit. Neue Bosse sind erstmal sehr fordernd und benötigen höchste Konzentration und Skill. Das werden auch Videos nier so herüberbringen können. Es ist nicht verwunderlich, das es nur so wenige Menschen gibt, die KilJaeden down haben, von so vielen Spielern weltweit.

Im Beispiel Nihilum werden eben diese spielerisch hervorragenden Spieler gesucht, die besonders Ehrgeizigen und die ganz oben in den Top 10 der Weltrangliste spielen wollen und die auch entsprechende Progress-Zeit mitbringen. Dies ist nicht vergleichbar mit einem "Normal"-Spieler, der das alles als Hobby und nicht als Leistungssport sieht. Viele der Elite-Spieler sind Studenten und können sich diese Progress-Zeit leisten, es ist eine hervorragende Geldspritze und gleichzeitig haben sie in der Farm-Zeit genug Zeit fürs Lernen und spielen nebenbei, oft weniger als der Durchschnitt. Und diese Anforderungen, die zu lesen sind auf der Nihilumseite sollen auch Normal-Spieler abschrecken, denn jede Bewerbung macht Arbeit und man möchte nunmal die bessten Spieler der Welt!
Aus Fun werden nach Conentclear Twinkraids organisiert um in Übung zu bleiben, oder es finde Live-Raids statt, Interviews, eben all das was in den Top10 eines Leistungssports üblich ist. 

Eben leider durch Medien etwas geblockt, aber irgendwann durchaus boomend sind Shows, Sendungen, Übertragungen in dem Sektor ESPORT, MMORPG, da bin ich fest überzeugt und irgendwann wird es auch Vorurteile verlieren und akzeptiert sein. Aber jeder der sich über Killerspiel-Diskussionen aufregt sollte sich selbst an die Nase fassen und über seine Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern nachdenken.


----------



## Fire bone (15. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine. Meine vll etwas zu liberale Haltung.
> 
> MfG The Holy Paladin


 verdammt das wollte ich auch grad sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spittykovski (15. Juli 2008)

Sie wollen die Weltbesten sein!

Die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Wohl bei WOW im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Dauerzocken bis zum abwinken.

Und...es gibt bestimmt genug Menschen die genau diese Vorraussetzungen erfüllen. Keine Arbeit, keine sozialen Kontakte im Vorfeld. Perfekt. Und genau in so einer Gilde haben solche Menschen (arme Säue?) endlich wieder eine Aufgabe und werden gebraucht.

Du hast wahrscheinlich nicht die Erfahrung gemacht, ich zum Glück auch noch nicht, aber ich kenne jemanden, der war lange Zeit arbeitlos und es hat sich bei ihm das gefühl breit gemacht von niemanden in der Welt gebraucht zu werden. Glaub das ist mit das schlimmste wenn man sich nutzlos fühlt und für nichts lebt. Da kann eine RaidGilde einen immerhin in der hinsicht rausholen, das man wieder von andern Leuten gebraucht wird. Auch wenn das nicht der richtige Weg ist.

so far...


----------



## RoterOktober (15. Juli 2008)

Vorweg- ich glaube einige rücken hier von der sachlichen Ebene immer mehr ab in Emotionen. Ich AKZEPTIERE das es auch Leute gibt, die sich eben das Ziel setzen einen WFC hinzulegen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ob man das ganze aber mit RESPEKT honorieren muss ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.

Leute gleich als bleiche, familienlose Hartz IV Empfänger abzustempeln, nur weil sie sich andere Ziele in ihrer Freizeit setzen als zB ein Sportler finde ich etwas daneben. 

Zu bedenken gibt mir nur, ob das dann noch Spaß macht bei dem Zeitplan den sich diese Gilde da gesteckt hat. Grundsätzlich verstehe ich ja, dass man in der ersten Motivation vielleicht über die Stränge schlägt, aber ich kann mir vorstellen das dieses Gefühl dann ziemlich bald in Zwang umschlägt. Ich spreche da mal aus meiner Erfahrung aus BF 2, wo ich mir (27, verheiratet, berufstätig im Tag/ Nachtdienst) das Ziel gesetzt habe bei den Snipern unter die Top 100 zu kommen - da ging dann schon einiges an Zeit drauf, man schläft halt mal weniger, versucht sich mal einen Nachmittag bei der Familie rausschlagen zu können usw. - und wenn mans dann geschafft hat, ich wills mal so sageen wie einer der Poster über mir - kommt man drauf, man kann sich genau ein Ei drauf braten. Man ist 10 Minuten glücklich das erreicht zu haben, und seitdem hab ich BF 2 nicht mehr angerrührt weil es einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht, nachdem man sich oft stundenlang nur mehr durch die Runden gequält hat um Punkte zu machen, immer an den selben Stellen das gleiche tat.

Mein Fazit: wenn mans unbedingt erreichen will, kann man das auch mit Beruf und Familie (sofern diese halbwegs tolerant ist) unter einen Hut bringen. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das sowas nach dem 200tsten Raidversuch noch Spaß macht. Der Casual dreht dann die Kiste halt mal ab, und versuchts ein anderes Mal, aber wenn man was erreichen MUSS, mit dem Zeitdruck dahinter das keine andere Gilde den WFC schafft, und dem Druck ständig auf höchstem Levvel zu spielen - Spass kann das nicht mehr sein. Trotzdem würde ich nicht behaupten, sowas sei krank oder süchtig. Dazu müsste man die Leute kennenlernen und mehr über ihre Motivation erfahren, warum sie sich solche Ziele bei einer Freizeitbeschäftigung setzen.
Jeder hat andere Interessen - ein Bekannnter von mir wird in seinem Leben nie Sport machen da es ihm körperlich nicht möglich ist, der hockt auch stundenlang vorm PC, spielt WoW mit Multibox auf 3 Bildschirmen und hat deshallb auch ein normales Familienleben und einen Beruf.


----------



## Dinquisitor (15. Juli 2008)

Nachdem hier diverse Male Fussball und WoW verglichen wurden, würde ich gern paar Zeilen zu diesem Vergleich schreiben, und zwar:

Beim Fussball reden aktuell einige von "Revolution" im deutschen Fussball, da der FC Bayern, Hoffenheim und einige andere den 8 Stunden Arbeitstag einführen (schön wäre es, so aus meiner Arbeitnehmer Sicht, wenn Arbeitgeber in der freien Marktwirtschaft da "nachziehen" würden und den Arbeitstag auf 8 Stunden reduzieren würden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) - dazu kommt dann ein Spiel jede Woche bzw. 2 Spiele während der "englischen" Wochen, und vor allem: 1-2 Tage frei (ausser Saisonvorbereitung, Straftraining, Rehamassnahmen usw.) pro Woche. 

Desweiteren - klar, man muss auch zum Training und Spiel erscheinen, wenn die Frau / Oma / Kind / Welpe der eigenen Dogge Geburtstag hat. Logisch und normal, ABER - man hat den vormittag / nachmittag / abend / nacht - auf jeden Fall eines davon - frei um eben seine FREIZEIT, sein PRIVATLEBEN zu gestalten. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die meisten Trainer - selbst ein Magath - in vielen Fällen da Sonderfrei geben usw. 

Hinzu kommt ein ganz entscheidender Faktor: ohne ein gewisses TALENT kann man im Fussball nichts erreichen. Da könnte man auch gerne 17h am Tag und das jeden Tag, von klein auf trainieren - aus einem Rumpelfuß machst da kein Ronaldinho. 

Auf der anderen Seite WoW - da lese ich auf Seite 1 etwas 17h pro Wochenendtag. Ich meine, hey! wir reden vom WOCHENENDE. Nehmen wir mal an, man ist nu bei Nihilium wo dies gefordert wird. Da sitzt man dann da, hat RL-Freunde AUSSERHALB von WoW, die normalem Arbeitsleben nachgehen und die dementsprechend vor allem / nur am WE Zeit haben. Nun ja... was macht man dann? Diese Freundschaften gehen dann wohl recht schnell den Bach runter, behaupte ich einfach mal. Alles andere wäre da doch verwunderlich.  Aus meiner - subjektiven wohlgemerkt - Sicht schliesst ein solches Engagement im Spiel das RL sowie Freundschaften  / Beziehungen ausserhalb des Spiels aus. 

Ja, und nu kommen wir zu einem für mich ganz entscheidendem Punkt: was braucht man um bei WoW nach "ganz oben" zu kommen? Nur eines: massig Zeit. Kein Talent (bei Games wie SCBW oder WC-TFT würde ich das noch anders sehen, da es hier extrem auf Reaktionsschnelligkeit, strategisches Denken, und auf eine durchaus trainierbare Eigenschaft namens APM, ankommt) - jeder der Zeit hat kann was erreichen. Es ist das einzige, worauf es ankommt aus meiner Sicht. 

Die Frage ist, ob es das wert ist, dies zu erreichen. 

Soviel zum Vergleich zwischen Fussball und WoW (wobei man sich dazu noch sehr lange hier "auskotzen" könnte, da der Vergleich komplett und an jeder Stelle hinterher hinkt).

Eines noch allgemein:

In der freien Marktwirtschaft wird schon über alles mögliche an Überstunden, flexiblen Arbeitszeiten usw. die oft eine Zumutung für den Arbeitnehmer sein können geklagt - würde aber so etwas wie auf Seite 1 vom TE geschrieben / übersetzt dort praktiziert werden, in dem aus meiner Sicht "normalem Leben", dann könnte man stark davon ausgehen, dass viele auf die Barrikaden gehen würden, und die Arbeitgeber ganz schnell ihre Leute verlieren würden.

Vor allem: in jedem, noch so anstrengendem, zeitaufwendigen Job hat man Zeit für Familie, Freunde, Hobbies......

Schlussendlich kann ich durchaus sogar verstehen, wenn man feststellt, dass man aus der eigenen Existenz im RL nichts gemacht, und dann beschliesst - ohne Frau, Familie, Freunde, Job, und alles was zum RL dazugehört  - sich einem Game so zu widmen. Alles andere ist eher schockierend, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass man spätestens wenn populärere Games rauskommen oder wenn man ein gewisses Alter erreicht hat, oder wenn tats. mal auf dem Weg zum Supermarkt die Traumfrau getroffen werden sollte und man auch für die paar Min Zeit hat, man feststellt, dass man durch dieses exzessive WoW-Gezogge nichts erreicht hat - ausser sich sein RL und evtl. seine Zukunft zu ruinieren. Und ob es DAS wert ist, wage ich doch stark in Frage zu stellen.

So meine, wie schon zwischendurch betont, subjektive Meinung.

Dinq


----------



## Thyia (15. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte nicht abstreiten das es die Spielsucht gibt, dennoch wird sie wahrlos übertrieben gerade von den Medien.



> Ich kenne halt ein paar Leute,von denen ich denke,dass sie wegen Computern noch mit 50 bei Mutti wohnen werden und jungfrau sind.Klar sind das nicht alle,aber es gibt häufig solche Fälle.



Ich kenne auch diese Fälle, merkwürdigerweise sind es eben keine Elitespieler sondern Spieler in durchschnittlichen Gilden, die vom Contentclear träumen. Dennoch sind sie, wie auch schon gesagt wurde, selbst schuld, dass sie zu sehr dem Spiel fröhnen und werden irgendwann auch zu einer Überzeugung kommen wie du sie gefunden hast.

*EDIT:*
Ich möchte hier gern ein Beispiel eines sehr erfolgreichen Spielers aus meinem Bekanntenkreis anführen, der aus einer Top 50 Gilde (weltweit) in eine durchschnittliche Gilde wechselte, weil er im RL in einen Eishockey-Profiverein wechselte. Ohne RL wäre sowas doch nie möglich. Gut, es ist ein Einzelbeispiel, aber es soll irgendwie zeigen das man halt nicht alle Spieler verallgemeinern kann nur weil einem das Spiel mal gefressen hat.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (15. Juli 2008)

Für mich ist und bleibt es einfach eine krankhafte Sucht wenn man mit solchen Mitteln hinter "virtuellen" Erfolgen her ist. Auch wenn es Sponsoren gibt und dabei eventuell Geld oder andere Belohnungen geben sollte ist es für mich schier unverständlich.

Diese Menschen greifen nach einem eher zweifelhaften Ruhm, der für nicht einmal 10 Mio. Menschen (etwa 0,001% der Weltbevölkerung) auf der ganzen Welt überhaupt von Bedeutung ist. Wenn sie dann in etlichen Jahren auf dem Sterbebett liegen können sie ihren Nachkommen erzählen, dass sie den World-First-Kill von Illidan etc. geschafft haben. Und diese werden mit den Schultern zucken und fragen: "Wer ist Illidan? Was ist ein World-First-Kill?"
So schnell dieser "Ruhm" auch kommen mag, genauso schnell wird er auch wieder gehen. Irgendwann in näherer Zukunft wird das Niemanden mehr interessieren.

Da der Mensch dazu neigt allem einen gewissen Wert in Form von Geld oder Arbeitsleistung zu zumessen, ist das meiner Meinung nach eine immense Verschwendung letzterer. Diese Leistung, vorallem die Zeit könnte man viel sinnvoller nutzen. 

Natürlich spiele ich auch. In meiner Freizeit. Jedoch mit viel geringeren Ambitionen als diese Menschen die ihre kostbare Zeit dafür hergeben. Sobald ein "Spiel" in Arbeit ausartet ist es kein Spiel mehr, sondern Arbeit.

Um es mit den Worten eines meiner Vorposter zu sagen: Suum cuique.

MFG Captain_Chaos

P.S.: Von mir aus kann jetzt jeder der will gegen mich flamen. Das ist nunmal meine Meinung und ich bin bemüht mit vernünftigen Worten, ohne flamerisch tätig zu werden, diese hier kund zu tun. Danach hat der TE schließlich gefragt.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (15. Juli 2008)

Nunja die Leute von Nihilum schaffen es aber trotzdem ihr normales Leben auch zu leben...sie arbeiten, gehen zur Schule oder studieren. Natürlich ist es schon krass was sie spielen, aber dafür bekommen sie noch Geld und sie konnten es sich ja auch selbst aussuchen!


----------



## Thyia (15. Juli 2008)

> Wenn sie dann in etlichen Jahren auf dem Sterbebett liegen können sie ihren Nachkommen erzählen, dass sie den World-First-Kill von Illidan etc. geschafft haben.



Vergiss nie, dass sich die Welt weiter entwickelt und immer mehr Menschen Spiele spielen werden. Es ist das modernste Kulturgut und es wird sich immer weiter verbreiten. Wenn du Opa bist werden dir noch so ganz andere Bossnamen um die Ohren fliegen, von denen du nichts hören willst. Du wirst dir denken: OMG, die Welt ist krank!

Wenn du das als Sucht siehst, dann ist für dich vieles Sucht und krank. Ich denke du wirst dich noch daran gewöhnen müssen, das fast jeder Mensch nach deiner Definition nach was "süchtig" ist.


----------



## Millijana (15. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte eigentlich gar nicht darauf eingehen, ob nihilum nun krank süchtg oder sonst was ist. Die anforderungen sind krass, aber wie irgendwo schon geschrieben wurde denke ich auch dass sie auch schckieren/abschrecken sollen.

Was mir nur bei solchen Diskussionen immer wieder übel aufstößt (und ich habe wirklich den ganzen thread gelesen, zumindest bis ich meine Antwort hier bekonen habe) sind die Leute die mir vorschreiben wie mein Reallife auszusehen hat.
Es mag für den ein oder anderen nciht ganz nachzuvollziehen sein, aber es soll menschen geben die einen sehr kleinen Freundeskries haben mit dem man sich einmal in der Woche zum Spieleabend oder pen&paper oder auf ein Bier trifft, das reicht den leuten vielleicht. Es mag auch leute geben die nciht gerne in er natur sind, die sonne blöd finden und tempereturen über 23° nicht leiden können. Ich kenne genug leute die eben nicht gerne Am we feiern gehen. Genauso wie es Menschen gibt die sport, gelinde gesagt, kacke finden. Gesund hin oder her.
Sicher diese Leute stellen nciht die Masse dar und das will ich auch niemandem verkaufen, ich will auch nciht behaupten dass es leute gibt die sicherlich ihr rl vernachlässigen und freundschaften einschlafen lassen oder auch ihren Job. Aber man sollte ich vor augen halten dass diese Leute danns chon eher die ausnahmen sind.
Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkresi viele wow spieler die einen sind erfolgreicher, oder anders gesagt spielen weiter oben im Content andere eher weniger, manche spielen auch nur ein bisschen pvp oder twinken. 
Aber die wenigsten von ihnen vernachlässigen ihr privates leben in einem gefährlichen maße..naja wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke eigentlich gar keiner.

Ich kann genauso sagen dass jemand der sich nach der arbeit vor die glotze hängt und sich da berieseln lässt bis er dann ins bett geht verdummt. Stimmt aber auch nicht. der eine vielleicht shcon der andere nicht.

Was die leute mit ihren "erfolgen" oder ihrer "Popularität" anfangen, bleibt ihnen selbst überlassen, das müssen wir auch nciht verstehenudn es auch nciht versuchen. Keiner (behaupte ich mal einfach so) von uns kenn diese leute persönlich also kannniemand vonuns beurteilen ob sie freunde haben oder nicht.
Nur weil ich mich vielleich tmit meinen Freunden jeden 2 tag treffen möchte, muss das für andere nciht gelten. nur weil ich am WE gerne in der disko tanze bis zum umfallen, können andere das blöd finden. Jeder hat eine ander definition für spaß und die sollte man ihm auch bitte lassen.

Ich gehöre zB zu den leuten die eher selten weggehen, weil ich kann mir in 5 Jahren von den tollen Diskoabenden auch nix kaufen außer vielleciht nen guten internisten der mir medis für meine defekte Leber verschreibt und und einen haufen an unbedeutenden, oberflächlichen Freundschaften. Aber das ist meine Sicht der Dinge. Und da ich mit einem Mesnchen zusammenlebe bin ich in der Lage anderen ihre Sicht zu lassen.

Hmm zu dem Thema termine und mannschaftssportarten.. Also ich habe 15 jahre Handball auf kleinerer Ebene leistungsorientiert gespielt. (ja ich habe mit 5 angefangen, ehe einer meint flamen zu müssen) und da konnt eich euch net einfach sagen:"och heute ist so schönes wetter, ich geh lieber mit Freunden ein Eis essen." eigene Geburtstage wurden auch so verschoben dass es passte. Vor wichtigen Turnieren oder zur Vorbereitung auf die saison wurden auch Trainingslager abgehalten die das ganze We dauerten...
Und von meinen Damalsigen erfolgen wie einer kreismeisterschaft in der Jugend oder einem Aufstieg kann cih mir heute auch kein Haus kaufen. Also im Endefekt genau das selbe.
Klar, persönliche Kontakte.. aber wer sagt dass jeder mensch das gleiche maß an Kontakten braucht. 

Ich glaube es fällt viel zu vielen Menschen schwer mal über ihren Tellerrand zu sehen, und zu merken dass es unterschieliche Charaktere gibt, die auch unterschieliche erwartungen an ihr leben haben, sowie andere Werte.

Ich persönlich raide auch nicht unbedingt niedrig, aber wenn cih wollte könnte ich jeden Freitag und Samstag abends etwas unternehmen. Ich kann arbeiten gehen, auch vollzeit und einlaufen gehen sowie mich auf den Balkon setzen wenn ich das möchte. (ich weiß dass mein raidstatus nciht mit nihilum gleichzusetzen ist) aber was ich eben meine ich mache das gerne. Andere haben eine andere Freizeitgestaltung, gut ihr ding. Jedem das seine. Und so sehe ich das mit nihilum auch, wenn die leute damit glücklich sind, bitte. 
Warum so viele ander das nocht können ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Für mich ist und bleibt es einfach eine krankhafte Sucht wenn man mit solchen Mitteln hinter "virtuellen" Erfolgen her ist. Auch wenn es Sponsoren gibt und dabei eventuell Geld oder andere Belohnungen geben sollte ist es für mich schier unverständlich.



das gleiche kann man aber auch über andere sachen behaupten, die nichts mit pcs zu tun haben, jedoch etabliert sind.



Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Diese Menschen greifen nach einem eher zweifelhaften Ruhm, der für nicht einmal 10 Mio. Menschen (etwa 0,001% der Weltbevölkerung) auf der ganzen Welt überhaupt von Bedeutung ist. Wenn sie dann in etlichen Jahren auf dem Sterbebett liegen können sie ihren Nachkommen erzählen, dass sie den World-First-Kill von Illidan etc. geschafft haben. Und diese werden mit den Schultern zucken und fragen: "Wer ist Illidan? Was ist ein World-First-Kill?"
> So schnell dieser "Ruhm" auch kommen mag, genauso schnell wird er auch wieder gehen. Irgendwann in näherer Zukunft wird das Niemanden mehr interessieren.



mein vergleich ist ähnlich, weil dieser sport nur von einer minderheit wargenommen wird, meine oma hat mir mal erzählt, das sie damals in der DDR bezirksmeisterin im wasserballett gewesen sei. ein teil der verwandschaft hat auch gelacht und von ihrem ruhm hat sie auch nicht gehabt, wieso wird dann anderer nischensport nicht ähnlich verteufelt?



Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Da der Mensch dazu neigt allem einen gewissen Wert in Form von Geld oder Arbeitsleistung zu zumessen, ist das meiner Meinung nach eine immense Verschwendung letzterer. Diese Leistung, vorallem die Zeit könnte man viel sinnvoller nutzen.



zum beispiel wofür? man kann zeit in alles mögliche investieren, wonach am ende kein hahn mehr kräht.



Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Natürlich spiele ich auch. In meiner Freizeit. Jedoch mit viel geringeren Ambitionen als diese Menschen die ihre kostbare Zeit dafür hergeben. Sobald ein "Spiel" in Arbeit ausartet ist es kein Spiel mehr, sondern Arbeit.


´

wann etwas noch spiel ist und ab wann es als arbeit zu werten ist, ist doch letztendlich rein subjektiv. ich hab ingame leute getroffen, den farmen unheimlich spaß macht. ich konnte es auch nicht nachempfinden und habe es respektiert.

mir persönlich hats recht viel freude gemacht, mit dem schurken im BG rumzuspringen, ein anderer bekannter meinte dazu nur, es macht ihm zuviel arbeit ehre zu farmen um sich dafür entsprechend auszurüsten.


mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheMoonkin (15. Juli 2008)

zwar sollte jeder so ziemlich selbst entscheiden wann und wie lange er spielt, aber ich finde 34 stunden am wochenende wow is schon verdammt viel...ich spiel zwar auch lange allerdings nich so extrem lange dass ich mein rl vernachlässige.

cya, TheMoonkin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (15. Juli 2008)

Nihilum sieht Wow als Sport ... das heißt Training, Vorbereitung und dann der Wettkampf. Es mag euch krank erscheinen, aber ganz ehrlich ... Tour de France wäre auch nichts für mich, der ich doch jeden Tag nur 5 Minuten mit dem Rad zur Uni und zurück fahre. Nennt ihr die Leute auch krank oder süchtig?

Spieler von Nihilum sind strengen Regeln und Gesetzen unterworfen und können nicht tun, was jeder "süchtige" Wow-Spieler tun würde. Ich sehe das als Ehrgeiz ... vielleicht zu ehrgeizig für mich, aber wie gesagt ... ich fahre auch nur 5 Minuten Rad am Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (15. Juli 2008)

@ Thyja: 

Im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich dir sogar zu, ganz besonders was den Vergleich mit Fussball angeht. Ich selber habe auch 11 Jahre lang in einem Verein gespielt und ganz besonders an Sonntagen in der Frühe, aufgrund eines Spiels, die Party am Vorabend früher beenden oder gar ausfallen lassen müssen (naja ... um ehrlich zu sein war dann trotzdem die halbe Mannschaft blau, aber wir waren alle fit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 

Warum der Vergleich bei der Allgemeinheit nicht greift, liegt natürlich auf der Hand: Beides sind Aktivitäten, die meist mit hoher Konzentration und hohem Ehrgeiz einhergehen müssen, allerdings beschränkt sich diese bei WoW meist auf 10 Finger. Dass das heutzutage bei den zahlreichen Diskussionen über zunehmende Fettleibigkeit und Isolation vom wahren Leben den "Weltverbesserern" aka Politikern ein Dorn im Auge und ein gefundenes Fressen für fast schon archaisch anmutende Tradierte in den öffentlich - rechtlichen Sendern ist, verwundert auch keinen mehr.

Vergiss aber bitte nicht, dass WoW in einer ganz anderen Diemension ein e-Sport (wenn überhaupt) ist. Der Zeitaufwand ist mit Fifa oder CS (am Stück wohlgemerkt) nicht zu vergleichen, insbesondere die Vorbereitungen auf die Raids (Trinkets etc.). Was mich persönlich sehr stark an den Voraussetzungen bei Nihilum stört, ist diese komplette Ausrichtung auf das Wochenende. Im ernst, das wohlverdiente Wochenende JEDES MAL(!) mit dem Einschalten des Rechners zu beginnen und nach 2 Tagen powerplay mit Kopfschmerzen und der Erwartung auf die kommende Woche (juhuu, endlich wieder Montag ...) zu beenden, zeugt bei mir von einer krankhaften Sucht. OK, das Argument, die jungen Studenten bei Nihilum können sich ihr Studium teilweise durch Sponsorengelder mitfinanzieren lass ich gelten, aber doch bitte nicht auf Kosten des sozialen Lebens! Denn die AGB verlangt ja offensichtlich eine permanente Teilnahme ohne Wenn und Aber und das geht bei mir schlichtweg zu weit, denn WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel (ich weiß eine Floskel, aber irgendwas muss ja dran sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 

Und in einem Punkt bin ich mir sicher: Spaß haben sie schon lange nicht mehr. Teamspeak ist lediglich für die Ingamekommunikation da und am Ende eines langen Raidtages sitzen sie trotz Erfolgs alleine vor dem Rechner. 

P.S. Das Hobby WoW will ich keinem vermiesen, ich spiels selber sehr häufig, aber im Gegensatz dazu kann ich in puncto Hobbies bei einer Bewerbung mit Fussball mehr punkten, was Engagement, Zielsetzung und vor allem Teamfähigkeit angeht. Das sage ich jedoch nicht, weil ich Fussball WoW bevorzuge, sondern weil es unsere immer noch sehr konservative Gesellschaft so will. So stumpf das auch klingen mag, und dessen bin ich mir bewusst, aber so ist das nun einmal und so bald wird sich das auch nicht ändern.

So far ...


----------



## Der Bastian (15. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> also ich denk die sind doch krank, das Spiel sollte Spaß machen und nicht das Leben zerstören so das man nur noch vorm PC sitzt



wie gut, dass wir hdro zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da haben wir noch nicht solche zustände erreicht und ich hoffe, dass dies auch so bleibt.

ich denke eines tages wird auch noch ein jeder so passionierte spieler zurückblicken und sich die frage stellen, was er eigentlich in dieser "hardcore-zeit" von seinem leben hatte. dann wird ihnen auch einfallen, dass alles nur zweidimensionale pixel waren, nach welchen sie sich ihr leben ausgerichtet haben. was habe ich im rl davon?! nichts, nullkommanull.

und der leistungsdruck in wow macht sich meiner meinung nach (aus eigener erfahrung) nicht nur in den top-gilden bemerkbar, da kommen auch automatisch gelegenheitsspieler rein, welche nach arbeit, studium etc. im spiel auch noch ihre leistung bringen müssen (!), um regelmäßig am raidgeschehen teilnehmen zu können. das war einer der gründe für mich mit wow aufzuhören und mich nach etwas anderem umzuschauen. 

dem himmel sei dank, habe ich hdro für mich entdeckt, seitdem macht mir gelegenheitsspielen wieder richtig spass und laune. mittelerde ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messino (15. Juli 2008)

mh Ehrgeiz ne das ist kein Ehrgeiz mehr sry.
17 Stunden am wochenende finde ich ist nimmer normal oder geht ihr als 17 Stunden am wochenende ins kino?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und normal mache ich am Wochenende immer etwas anders als zocken das geht unter der woche ab 6 uhr ganz gut.
Aber alleine 17 stunden am stück hallo das spricht schon für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ich finde die sind alle Arbeitslos wo beim Firstkill dabei sind, würde ich meinen Vorarbeiter fragen brauche 2 wochen Urlaub weil meine gilde will den Firstkill machen und mit pech noch 2 wochen weil wir länger brauchen fragt der mich ob ich noch ganz sauber im kopf bin 
Und wenn eine Frau von einem Zocker schwanger ist und bekommt gearde das Kind zockt der dann einfach weiter weil Der Firstkill ist wichtiger?
Und 17 stunden am PC sind net gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Leute sollen machen was sie wollen jeder soll so zocken wie er will nur davon bekommt Wow den Schlechten Ruf als Suchtgame.
Finde es nur schade das leute so ihr leben verbringen 17 stunden am PC, aber es ist ihr Leben und net meins das sowas auf dauer sucht ist sollte jedem klar sein. 
Aber wie gesagt es ist ihr Lebel und net meins, von daher verurteile ich keinen, _aber auf Dauer ist sowas eine Sucht_.


----------



## Thoralfus (15. Juli 2008)

heh   ist doch schön wie hier vehement  irgendwelcher   Mist  geschwafelt wird.

es ist schlicht und einfach perfektes Zeitmanagement . und schlicht und einfach marketing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denn man kann ich wow sehr viel erreichen wenn man  ein sehr gute Organisation hat.  dann schafft um so viel mehr wie der 0815  Raider. 
Des Stichwort lautet hier Organisation,Organisation und nochmals Organisation.    Denn kommt natürlich bei manchen ne ziemliche Intoleranz dazu  oder des schlichte Nchtverstehenkönnens dazu das  dies genau des seleb ist als würden se  ihren Fußballclub in ihren Tischtennisclub etc   gehen.

und denn natürlich Marketing.  dadurch des wir hier bereits über 180  posts über nihilum verfasst haben bleiben sie weiterhin im Gespräch , und das genau das was  unter anderen mit solchen  teilweise überzogenen Statements bezweckt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so und geht mal alle in euch  und denkt nach wie ihr in de falle gehüpft seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin gespannt ob den post irgendwer überhaupt liest oder nur den ersten post liest und denn seinen postcounter in die höhe schraubt ^^


----------



## Thyia (15. Juli 2008)

> Um Macht? UM MACHT?! Was für Macht denn? Macht über Illidan... yeahhh neeeeeed! *gleichmalbeinihilumbewerben*
> 
> Und glaub mir: keine Frau will einen abgemagerten, blassen (<<können wir auch weglassen, wie ihr wollt^^) dauerzockenden Typen der nie Zeit für sie hat und z.B. wenn er einen Raidtermin ihrem Gebrtstag vorzieht...
> 
> ...



Nee, so einen Durchschnittsspieler nicht!
Nehme ich mal das Beispiel eines Freundes aus meinen Zeiten, als ich noch LAN Parties organisierte. Da gab es einen Spieler, der spielte bei einem Regional gefürchteten Clan "Jolt-Clan" (von der Cola^^). Dieser war ein gefürchteter Quake Spieler und sahnte hier alle Turniere ab. Er war Student, Intelligent, zockte sehr viel und hatte nur zeitweise eine Freundin.
Zwischenzeitlich war er unter den Top3 Quake 3 Spielern weltweit und oft auf Reisen (weltweit natürlich). Vor allem in Asien. Wohnte in so mancher Hotel Suite und beim Thema Frauen möchte ich nicht weiter sprechen, da wird man neidisch :-).
Jedenfalls hat man sich auf ein Bier getroffen, wenn er denn mal weider hier war, oder auf einer Silvesterfeier und es waren spannende Geschichten dabei.

Durschnittsspieler != Elitespieler, und um diese geht es in diesem Thread!

EDIT:

Mein Satz "Items sind vergänglich, stimmt. Im Kampf um den Firstkill geht es um Fernsehauftritte, Sponsoren, Geld, Frauen und Macht. Glaub mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" war mutwillig übertrieben. Denn er war eine Antwort auf eine andere Übertreibung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (15. Juli 2008)

Dinquisitor schrieb:


> In der freien Marktwirtschaft wird schon über alles mögliche an Überstunden, flexiblen Arbeitszeiten usw. die oft eine Zumutung für den Arbeitnehmer sein können geklagt - würde aber so etwas wie auf Seite 1 vom TE geschrieben / übersetzt dort praktiziert werden, in dem aus meiner Sicht "normalem Leben", dann könnte man stark davon ausgehen, dass viele auf die Barrikaden gehen würden, und die Arbeitgeber ganz schnell ihre Leute verlieren würden.


Die Wahl hat man in Deutschland eben nicht mehr. Da landet man schneller ohne ein Internetspieler sein zu müssen in 1 Euro Jobs, Zeitarbeit und co.

Im Übrigen ist es normal, daß sich Freundeskreise über die Annahme eines Jobs auflösen. Nehmen wir mal an, daß eine Schulklasse ein solcher Freundeskreis ist, oder die Jugendgruppe. Die Leute nehmen nen Job an, zerstreuen sich und man sieht sich vieleicht im Verlauf von Jahren mehrmals. Die Tages- Wochen-, sprich Lebenszeit verbringt man aber nicht mehr mit denen, weil etwas anderes das Leben bestimmt.


----------



## Camô (15. Juli 2008)

Thoralfus schrieb:


> heh   ist doch schön wie hier vehement  irgendwelcher   Mist  geschwafelt wird.
> 
> es ist schlicht und einfach perfektes Zeitmanagement . und schlicht und einfach marketing
> 
> ...



Zeitmanagement? 17 Stunden am Stück spielen zu müssen? ... Zeitmanagement? Marketing mag vielleicht stimmen, sie bleiben im Gespräch, aber mehr doch nicht. Fernsehauftritte beschränken sich lediglich auf Sendungen wie "Giga TV" oder die "Server Down Show" von Gamestar (kenne die amerikanischen Pendants nicht).
Unter Marketing verstehe ich jedoch was anderes. Mit Sicherheit haben die Nihilummember so etwas wie eigene Fanshirts, aber gibt es denn außenstehende "Fans" die diese dann auch tragen würden?

Depp (mit Nihilumt-shirt in der Schule) wird von nem Klassenkameraden gefragt:

"Hey, was hat denn Nihilum zu bedeuten?"

"Das ist eine der besten Gilden der Welt in World of Warcraft. Ich gehöre nicht dazu, aber ich wäre gerne so erfolgreich wie sie. Und da sie meine Helden sind, finde ich haben sie ein bisschen öffentliche Anerkennung verdient ..."

"(kennt ihr Doug von King of Queens? Wenn er manchmal in die flache Hand prustet wenn er Leute aufgrund irgendeiner Sache verarschen will?)"

P.S. Zeitmanagement ... ??


----------



## Thyia (15. Juli 2008)

> Fernsehauftritte beschränken sich lediglich auf Sendungen wie "Giga TV" oder die "Server Down Show" von Gamestar



Noch... + Diverse in anderen Ländern. (Ich wiederhole mich)

Mal ne Frage, hättest du nicht auch Bock mal zu Giga zu fahren? Wird dir sogar bezahlt. Also ich schon. Nicht nur wegen Geld, ich verdiene schon gut, aber so aus Spaß gern.
Und gehen wir mal die Stufe höher: Hättest du nicht Lust nach so einer Progresszeit um die Welt zu reisen? Scheiss egal wer dich spielen sieht, seien es noch so wenig. Aber alles wird bezahlt und du reist mit so einigen Gildenkollegen. Wäre doch nett oder? Springt sogar Geld für dich raus, das verspreche ich dir.
mousesports, da steckt schon einiges an Geld hinter. Die Spielebranche ist riesig, die Sponsoren sind keine kleinen Unternehmen und WoW ist das beliebteste Spiel weltweit.
Willkommen bei Nihilum, da lohnt sich das zocken 34 Stunden am Wochenende in der WotLK Progresszeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forc (15. Juli 2008)

mich würde interesieren was die machen wenn jetzt 2 monate wow nicht gehen würde wegen diversen virusen oder anderm zeug hehe^^


----------



## Thoralfus (15. Juli 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Zeitmanagement? 17 Stunden am Stück spielen zu müssen? ... Zeitmanagement? Marketing mag vielleicht stimmen, sie bleiben im Gespräch, aber mehr doch nicht. Fernsehauftritte beschränken sich lediglich auf Sendungen wie "Giga TV" oder die "Server Down Show" von Gamestar (kenne die amerikanischen Pendants nicht).
> Unter Marketing verstehe ich jedoch was anderes. Mit Sicherheit haben die Nihilummember so etwas wie eigene Fanshirts, aber gibt es denn außenstehende "Fans" die diese dann auch tragen würden?
> 
> Depp (mit Nihilumt-shirt in der Schule) wird von nem Klassenkameraden gefragt:
> ...



Die gruppe in der sie präsent sein sollten sind se präsent . Der Rest der kein wow spielt ist keine Zielgruppe von Nihilum , also auch  nicht unbedingt wichtig da bekannt zu sein ob nun gestützt oder nicht nicht gestützt.   

Desweitern ob die 17 stunden so stimmen sei mal dahin gestellt, denn ein Großteil der Bedingungen steht eh nur da um die ganzen faris abzuschrecken bzw aus Marketinggründen um für solche lustigen Threads wie den hier zu dienen. Aber Zeitmanagement hat auch damit zu tun.  Wie kann ich den  Erfolg der Raidzeit maximieren ohne   das Rest der Tätigkeiten drunter leidet. zum beispiel wie das soziale leben, der Haushalt , die Arbeit.
Wer das beherrscht wird auch in einer sogenannten "Elite Gilde"  kein Problem mit dem RL haben.

Übrigens warum ist es nicht verwunderlich das der Threadersteller  selber nur  den Eröffungpost hat ? Nur einen Post hat  und  sich nur zur Erstellung seines Posts hier registriert hat. 

Nachtigall ich hör dich trapsen.


----------



## corliote (15. Juli 2008)

ich hatte irgendwo weiter vorne gelesen, das sk gaming 90.000 gold repkosten und weiters hatten. nun frag ich mich wo das problem ist 90.000 gold auf zutreiben? in manchen antworten stand farmen und tägliches quests drin. jeder sollte wissen das sowas absoluter schwachsinn ist und man so kein gold in den mengen ranschöpfen kannn.
die lösung für dieses problem lässt sich aber sehr einfach beseitigen. items verkaufen. sollche pro gilden können ganz einfach die items aus verschiedenen instanzen verkaufen und machen somit unmengen an gold. ein beispiel wäre bei uns auf dem server. dort hat die top gilde das t6 set (ausser brust, dafür ein item nach wunsch) für 20.000 gold verkauft und die anmeldungen für diesen service waren sehr hoch. weiterhin wurden die vashji und kael thas phiolen verkauft für 1.000g je phiole.
merken wir uns: top gilden brauchen nicht viel zeit um massen an gold ran zu holen und haben dadurch eine menge freizeit.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

corliote schrieb:


> top gilden brauchen nicht viel zeit um massen an gold ran zu holen und haben dadurch eine menge freizeit.



jupp, auf aegwynn hat eine gilde jede woche den kriegsbären der armani ,oder wie des reitmount heist, versteigert. die gebote gingen auf bis zu 10.000 gold hoch.

dann noch andere sachen versteigern und die meistbieter fix bei einem run durchschleifen und die kassen sind voll.


----------



## Cubicle (15. Juli 2008)

Für´s Protokoll, ob man nun auf "Gutmensch" oder auf "Ottonormalverbraucher" macht....
Mitleid oder Kritik an diese Menschen sollte man sich sparen
Was/wo/wie Menschen in ihrer Freizeit machen, geht euch/mich/jeden nicht an.
Diese Spieler/innen würden das alles nicht machen, wenn es A) nicht irgendwie eine Befriedigung für sie wäre oder  sich für sie nicht lohnen würde.
/closed


----------



## soefsn (15. Juli 2008)

Also was manche User hier schreiben lässt einen wirklich die Haare zu berge stehen ! Um mal grundlegend erstmal was klarzustellen, Nihilum Spieler sind weder süchtig noch sind sie Krank ! Nihilum ist eine Raidgilde die viele aktive Mitglieder hat. Von diesen Mitgliedern werden sich je nach Bedarf die passenden klassen ausgesucht, und werden dann mit zum Raid genommen. Es ist ganz sicher nicht so das alle Nihilum Mitglieder Tag ein und Tag aus nur auf Raids sind.

Wenn es neuen Content gibt, dann sind diese Raidzeiten aktuell. Und wenn alle Bosse gelegt wurden dann ist wieder normales Gaming angesagt. Und niemand von Nihilum hat kein Leben , keine Kontakte oder gar kein Sexualleben mehr ! Das das Thema Nihilum immer wieder aufkommt zeigt doch das ein sehr grosser Neid innerhalb der WOW Community besteht. Wieso sonst werden Nihilum Mitglieder immer wieder als süchtig oder Krank bezeichnet ?

Und ihr werdet es nicht glauben. Viele Mitglieder bei Nihilum sind Studenten oder aber Arbeiten in gut bezahlten Jobs. Wenn andere Spiele wie GTA oder aber MSG auf den Markt kommen dann sitzen die Spieler auch da gute 17 Stunden und länger bis sie das Spiel durchgespielt haben. Dann muss ja jetzt die Frage erlaubt sein ob diese Gamer dann auch süchtig sind ? Oder sind sie vielleicht sogar Krank ?

Ich kann den Threadstartet nur empfehlen sich auch mal mit dem eigentlichen Thema richtig auseinaderzusetzen bevor er hier die Kuh vom Eis bricht. Wenn neuer Content kommt dann Spielen Nihilum Spieler zwar mehr um den First Kill zu schaffen, aber wenn sie es dann haben dann läuft alles so wie in anderen Gilden auch. Und ihr werdet es nicht glauben, da Kil,Jaeden ja nun im Dreck liegt haben sogar wieder Nihilum Mitglieder Zeit sich mit Freunden zu treffen , neue Kontakte zu knüpfen und auch wieder ein wenig zu Rammeln !

Ich hoffe in Zukunuft nicht mehr solche Threads vorfinden zu müssen, denn der Threadstartet scheint ja ein ernstes Interesse an Nihilum gehabt zu haben.

MFG


----------



## domes (15. Juli 2008)

Muss ein WM-Fussballer unbedingt zum Endspiel wenn Oma Geburtstag hat?
Kann ein bekannter Musiker ein Konzert absagen, wenn die Cousine ein Kind bekommt?
Richtet sich der Terminkalender des Aussenministers nach den Familientreffen seiner Verwandschaft?

... es gibt für alles eine Spielraum - auch für Nihilum Member. Aber: wer dünne Luft atmen will, muss nunmal seinen Preis zahlen. Ganz einfach eigentlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Juli 2008)

Warum sollte das ne Sucht oder Krankheit sein manche verbringen ganze Monate auf der Suche einer Briefmarke und nur weil dieses Hobby mit Pc zu tun hat glauben alle Menschen das sei Sucht oder zwanghaft meine güte O.K. dann flamme ich jetzt jeden der mehr als 5 verschiedene Briefmarken zuhazuse rumzuliegen hat!


----------



## Kimbini (15. Juli 2008)

@ TE: Was mir zu dieser Gilde nur einfällt: "Ohne Fleiß kein Preis!" Die können solche Leistungen nur erbringen, wenn sie auch dementsprechend hart am Erfolg arbeiten! Was Dich persönlich betrifft: Wenn Du schon 3x einen Job wegen WoW verloren hast, solltest Du mal überlegen, ob DU nicht süchtig bist ...


----------



## Huntergottheit (15. Juli 2008)

nihilum hat zwar viele firstkills aber Schröt Kommando (später Schroet Kommando)= sk gaming gegründet in deutschland   holt echt gut aufmit ihrem WoW team,erst letztens KJ firstkill..ABer naja was sind schon 17 stunden ich zocke manchma 3 tage durch weils mir spass macht?na und? die bekommen sogar geld dafür also nihilum/Sk und haben ihren spass zumal haben sie ein RL.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. Juli 2008)

was gehen mich die leute von nihilum an. sollen sie doch machen was sie wollen. ich kenne sie mal überhaupt nich persönlich. punkt.


----------



## Lokibu (15. Juli 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> eben 3 Tage lang durch zocken... Ohne Schlaf wird man Krank, du hättest in der Zeit mit Freunden (haste sowas?) Spaß haben können, oder evtl. Job/Schule nach gehen können... 30km joggen.. ne kleine motorrad tour.. aber nein.. 3 Tage lang auf einem Stuhl sitzen > all...
> 
> das prolem ist, in 5 Jahren haste nichts mehr von WoW...
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch kein Dauerspieler, allerdings verstehe ich dein Kommentar nicht. Er hat doch gesagt, dass er manchmal 3 Tage lang spielt und nicht regelmäßig. Ich habe früher als Schüler.. das ist sehr lange her.. Diablo 2 auch mehrere Tage gezoggt. Deswegen wird man nicht Krank. Und mit Freunden kann man dann nach den 3 Tagen spielen. Oder Motorrad Tour oder sonstwas machen.


----------



## Big Tank (15. Juli 2008)

Solche Gilde wie Nihilum sind zwar auf den ersten Blick zu bewundern, doch nach einer weile denken, müsste man merken das sie WoW NICHT für Spass spielen, deshalb schaffen sie und andere Gilden auch so schnell die neuen Bosse. Für "normale" Spieler,  ist zb Sunnwell nicht so schnell zu schaffen wie für welche die sich jeden Scheiß ausrechnen und sich überhaupt keinen Fehler erlauben und dabei schon mehrere Stunden am spielen sind. Das kann man schon fast Arbeit nennen.

Edit: Meiner Meinung nach ist das Falsch! WoW ist ein Spiel, ei Spiel das Spass machen soll, Menschen auch verbinden kann. Aber es sollte einem und ich denke so denkt auch Blizzard, nicht als Arbeit angesehen werden, bzw soviel Gespielt werden das es dir nicht mehr um den Spass geht. Wenn das nicht so wäre hätte Blizzard nicht immer solche Top-Titel erschaffen.


----------



## Emokeksii (15. Juli 2008)

Naja ich glaub viele kennen nicht das was hinter dem wort sucht steckt.

Ob sie süchtig sind kann man nicht sagen.... wenn sie es zwanghaft gemacht haben..dann sind sie süchtig...wenn sie es als freizeitaktivitet oder wegen dem geld gemacht haben dann nicht.

Wobei freizeitaktivitet es auch wieder nur nicht krank ist wenn sie es nicht zwanghaft spielen...also sich anders nicht zu beschäftigen wissen.

Würd aber sagen normal ist es nicht....aber wenn es für die meisten zum geld verdienen war ist es ok.

Ein mensch der selbstständig ist und damit sein geld verdient muss auch länger arbeiten als andere


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Man kann es sicherlich nich auf alle Mitglieder Nihilums veralgemeinern ..einiege mögen sicherlich süchtig sein und haben es nich mehr unter kontrolle. Sprich vernachlässigen ihre familie,schule,arbeit was auch immer
...andere wiederrum haben das bestimmt im Griff ...und rennen trozdem unter der woche fleißig zur Arbeit und nutzen jede freie minute um (falls vorhanden) etwas mit ihrer familie zu unternehmen... 

evtl sind auch einiege der Leute die ihr Studium nebenbei machen so intelligent das sie ihre ganze zeit auf wow konzentrieren können...

Unter Krank kann ich mir da nix vorstellen ...vielleicht noch den Drang der/die beste zusein und es ins extreme zu treiben bis  der encounter im Dreck liegt ...

Aber glaub nich das man jeden in eine Schublade stecken kann.


----------



## Marvs (15. Juli 2008)

Leider bin ich mit dem Leben eines "Elite-"Raiders nicht so vertraut wie scheinbar manch anderer hier.
Ich kenne als, ihr würdet mich wohl Casual-Gamer nennen, aber einige Leute, die beruflich wegen Wow schon
weit unterhalb solcher Ligen gescheitert sind. 

Da wurde für Wow der ganze Jahresurlaub des Folgejahres im Vorwege verbraten, man ließ sich wochenlang für 
Wow krankschreiben oder ließ die Frau am neugebauten Haus allein den Garten anlegen, während man bis zur Scheidung
am Rechner hockte. Die Leute, die ich kenne und die Sunwell raiden, haben allesamt keine regelmäßige (berufliche) Beschäftigung. Sie sind immer on, ersichtlich an der Freundesliste, wenn man in der Mittagstunde eben transt oder so.
Und irgendwo als Student eingeschrieben zu sein, damit die Eltern beruhigt sind, ist für mich keine RL-Beschäftigung.
Ernsthaft studieren kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn man alle anderen Termine im Leben für ein Computerspiel (!!!) 
sausen läßt. Zumindest wäre das zu meiner Studienzeit nicht gegangen.

Aber was haben "Casauals" wie ich schon für eine Ahnnung. Andere sind schließlich "Pros" und "Cores" und was weiß ich.
Wenn man diese ganze Diskussion mal aus Sicht einen Außenstehenden zu verfolgen versucht, dann kommt einem
dieses ganze Gerede um "Firstkills" sowas von unwichtig vor...

Ihr diskutiert hier darüber, ob man sein Leben nach einem
Computerspiel für Kinder ab 12 Jahren ausrichtet oder nicht.


----------



## Deaty (15. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass ein Mensch mit solchen online Zeiten noch nem geregelten RL nachgehen kann. Ich raide erfolgreich MH und BT, und zum Glück in einer Gilde, die das "nur" 3x die Woche für insgesamt 10 Stunden macht. Also 10 Stunden die Woche. Das mit dem abmelden is aber auch recht locker bei uns, also is das nich allzu verpflichtend. Und trotz dieser lockeren Regelung und Raids von nur 3 / 4 Stunden gibt es doch immer wieder Situationen, in denen man das RL wenn auch nur geringfügig schleifen lassen muss!

Beispiel, Archi pull, Telefon. Gehste ran? Vielleicht ist es ein wichtiger Anruf? Naja egal, Archi legen.
Freund braucht spontan Hilfe bei irgendwelchen Tätigkeiten, kannst du helfen? Ne, Raid is ja grad. 
Es kommt überraschend Besuch. Kannst du dich drum kümmern? Geht schlecht, es ist Raid!

Das sind jetzt Peanuts im Vergleich zu 17 Stunden raiden, und um das reibungslos zu tun, kann ich mir nur SEHR schwer vorstellen, dass man da noch viel Kontakt oder überhaupt noch Kontakt zur Außenwelt hat, wenn es selbst bei 3-stündigen Raids schon zu kleinen Überschneidungen kommt. Gut, ich kenne diese Leute nicht und es geht mich nix an, aber im allgemeinen kann ich nur sagen ist so ein Intensiver Aufwand in ein Spiel sehr übertrieben und auch ungesund.

Und alle, die jetzt sagen: Du bist ja nur neidisch! 
Ne, bin ich ned. Wie gesagt, ich raid ja auch recht weit im Content, das heißt früher oder später werd ich auch mal Illidan down haben oder sogar Sunwell raiden. Eben nur etwas später und dafür nicht unter immensem Zeitdruck. Und ohne Vernachlässigung meines RLs, was bei solchen Raidzeiten ja zwangshaft die Folge ist.

Und alle anderen Leute die eben ned sonderlich erfolgreich oder gar ned raiden, für die gilt doch im Prinzip das selbe wie für mich: WoW als Hobby, sprich Spaß daran haben, egal wie. Und zwar ohne Gesetze und im eigenen Zeitrahmen. Oder eben im Zeitrahmen der Gilde, den man sich aber auch selbst raussuchen kann indem man seine Gilde wählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an alle die Nihilum wählen: Ziemlich krasser Zeitrahmen.

Lebe gesünder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyht (16. Juli 2008)

*-- Antwort des Threatserfasser --​*
Ich möchte mich als erstens für alle Eindrücke und Antworten die entweder mehr oder leider weniger kompetent waren, bedanken. Vielleicht möchtet ihr wissen was ich über meinen eigenen Threat denke. Ich selber halte diese Personen für krank. Warum? Wer soviel Zeit für ein Onlinespiel investiert, hat kein oder wirklich nur ein ganz kleiner Prozentteil Reallife in seinem Leben. Aber warum spielen diese Leute so viel? Ich habe mir das so erklärt:

Diese Menschen von Nihilum oder auch SK Gaming (die Gilde wurde ja in diesem Threat auch mehrfach erwähnt und miteinbezogen) sind Leute die einfach viel zu viel Zeit in haben. Das heisst sie müssen Studenten, Arbeitslose oder sonst was sein. Okey jetzt werde ich aber gleich Probleme mit Studenten oder Arbeitslose bekommen, weil diese ganz klar auch vieles zum erledigen haben. Studenten sollten ja eigentlich für Prüfungen lernen oder Hausaufgaben erledigen; klingt komisch, ist aber so. Arbeitslose haben zu Hause einen Haushalt, müssen sich um einen neuen Job bemühen oder sich zumindest auf die Suche danach machen. Auch diese Art von Leuten haben immer etwas zu erledigen und können nicht einfach sagen: "So, ich habe heute eh nichts zu tun, schalten wir denn Computer ein und zocke einfach mal den ganzen Tag durch" - und Morgen nochmal das selbe. Wenn sie das sagen, wird vieles vernachlässigt. Zuerst einfach mal die Familie, später dann der Lebenspartner, danach den Job und zum Schluss sich selbst. Man gehört voll und ganz der Gilde Nihilum und in diesem Fall der World of Warcraft. 

Ein Threaterfasser muss immer zu seinem Threat stehen und ihn verteidigen können. Es wurde erwähnt das jeder selbst wissen muss was er machen soll. Dem muss ich allerdings recht geben, aber wir kritisieren nur diese Leute. Wir gehen ja nicht zu dennen nach Hause und sagen ihnen klipp und klar das es schlecht ist was sie da tun. Was man aber übrigens machen sollte. Habt ihr schonmal von dem Fall gehört, bei dem sich ein aktiver Spieler im Alterac vergessen hatte und am Computer verhungert ist? Oder dieser Spieler, der in seiner Stadt von der höchsten Brücke gesprungen ist, mit der Hoffnung das er sich am nächstem Friedhof wiederbeleben kann? Unzählige Kinder die ihre Eltern befluchen oder sogar schlagen weil sie einmal nicht World of Warcraft spielen dürfen? Ich frage nochmal die Leute, die denken jeder soll selbst wissen was er tut, soll es wirklich so sein? Sollen doch die Spieler verhungern oder von der Brücke springen. 

Dann gab es solche Leute die meinten die Mitglieder von Nihilum verdienen sich sein Lebensunterhalt damit. Bitte?! Ich hoffe ihr wusstet einfach nicht was ihr schreiben sollt oder ihr habt einfach keine Ahnung was die wirklich bekommen und wolltet einfach euren Käse dazu geben. Der einzige, der wirklich was daran verdient ist der Sponsor selbst. World of Warcraft hat tausende aktive Spieler die diese Gilde bewundern und immer wieder ihre Homepage besuchen. Tausende Spieler die dann Produkte vom entsprechendem Sponsoren kaufen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ein Mitglied dieser Gilde sich pro Monat ein riesen grosses, saftiges und leckeres Sandwich kaufen kann. Hey! Das klingt doch richtig verlockent; oder nicht? 

Von einigen wurde geschrieben das ich es richtig geil finde meine Vorurteile zu bestätigen lassen und bin doch nur neidisch auf diese Leute. Ich muste wirklich schmunzeln. Wenn jemand neidisch ist, dann der, der diese Antwort erstellt hat. Weil er einfach keinen Skill besitzt um so einen Threat selbst zu machen. Ich kann dem jenigem eigentlich nur einen Keks anbieten und ihm einen Deutschkurs empfehlen. Okey, wenn ich neidisch auf solche Leute wäre, dann würde ich ganz bestimmt nicht so viel Kritik gegen das "kranke" spielen dieser Mitglieder verwenden. Also vergisst es, ich bin stolz das ich noch ein Reallife und somit eine Familie und Freunde habe die immer zu mir halten. 

Dann gab es aber auch so Leute die es genau so sehen wie ich. Ich bin sehr froh drüber das es nicht nur ich so sehe. Wirklich grossen Dank an diese Leute! Ich meine jeder übt ein Hobby aus; entweder mehr oder weniger. Mir geht es nicht anderst, spiele selbst recht oft World of Warcraft und wie bei §3 beschrieben habe ich damit auch viele negative Erlebnisse gemacht. Mir wurde das ganze aber klar und habe dann für ca. 3-4 Monate mit diesem Spiel aufgehört. Weil ich aber abends im Internet regel recht einfach rum gegammelt bin und nichts sinvolles gemacht habe, habe ich wieder mit spielen begonnen. Kann aber nun nicht mehr von Sucht sprechen, sondern einfach von Befriedigung meiner Freizeit. Alle meine Kollegen haben mit dem spielen entweder aufgehört oder die Stunden recht minimiert. Auch sie musten einsehen das ihnen der Bezug zum Reallife fehlte. 

Ich bitte alle betroffene Leute dies nicht als persönlich anzuschauen. Macht euch einfach mal gedanken drüber und ich wette, ihr sieht von selbst ein, das ich mit diesem Threat recht behalte. Das dieser Threat auf purer Wahrheit basiert und kein "Zeitverschwendungsbeitrag eines Vollpfosten ist". Wie siehts bei dir selber aus? Denkst du, du hast auch schon den Bezug zum Reallife verloren? Wenn du dir selber das zu geben kannst oder zu geben must, dann ändere das; ändere das so schnell wie du kannst! Weil du hast definitiv etwas besseres verdient als das! Ich will niemanden von World of Warcraft abwerben, weil ich muss immer wieder sagen: "World of Warcraft ist kein Spiel, World of Warcraft ist eine Welt!" Eine Welt in der man etwas erreichen kann, spass haben kann und viele schöne Minuten mit seinen Freunden erleben kann. Man kann in dieser Welt neue Reallife-Freunde finden, oder vielleicht sogar seine/n zukünftige/n Lebenspartner/in kennen lernen. 

*Ich bedanke mich bei Blizzard für dieses wunderbare Spiel und bitte alle Konsumenten, dieses Spiel zu spielen nicht zu leben! *


----------



## Nerubiz (16. Juli 2008)

Das erste was mir dazu einfällt: OMFG
34 Stunden am Wochenende ich denke da haben die "Nichtsuchties" einiges zu flamen. Das beweist doch mal wieder das es wirklich WoW Spieler giebt, die warscheinlich keinen Job Familie (Frau/Mann und/oder Kinder) haben. Aber ich finde es in deiner Situation bedenklich ich selber spiele WoW seit knapp 1 1/2 jahren relativ extrem allerdings habe ich weder Freunde verlohren noch findet meine Familie das ich süchtig bin. Manche sagen ab und an mal: Geh doch mal weg
! oder sowas aber ich führe ein geregeltes Reallive.
Ich sitze jedoch ca 30% meiner Freizeit vor dem PC. Ich hoffe ich helfe dir und anderen "Suchtspielern" mit guten Ratschlägen die ich sehr beherzige:

1.Niemals mehr als 10 Stunden spielen. Setzt man sich ein Limit kann man seine eigene Spielzeit besser beeinflussen.

2.1-2mal die Woche kein WoW spielen. An diesen Tagen nimmt man sich NUR zeit für seine Freunde und/oder Familie

3.Wen du denkst du bist wirklich süchtig hör auf zu spielen. Es giebt sogar suchttherapien für Spielsüchtige.


----------



## BimmBamm (16. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich als erstens für alle Eindrücke und Antworten die entweder mehr oder leider weniger kompetent waren, bedanken. Vielleicht möchtet ihr wissen was ich über meinen eigenen Threat denke. Ich selber halte diese Personen für krank. Warum? Wer soviel Zeit für ein Onlinespiel investiert, hat kein oder wirklich nur ein ganz kleiner Prozentteil Reallife in seinem Leben.



Man hat Dir schon erklärt, daß dieses Hardcore-Raiden nur der Ausnahmefall ist; nicht der Normalfall! Deshalb ist Deine "Erklärung" völlig sinnfrei. Wenn ich 4 Tage auf ein Festival gehe oder 4 Wochenenden lang "hardcore-schrauben" mache, weil wir wieder mal irgendeine Karre für ein Treffen zum Laufen bringen möchten, bleibt in dieser Zeit auch alles liegen - das ist bei bestimmten Hobbies nun mal der Normalfall! 



> Ein Threaterfasser muss immer zu seinem Threat stehen und ihn verteidigen können.



Blödsinn! Das gilt nur für Leute, die eine vorgefasste Meinung haben und diese gar nicht revidieren wollen!



> Habt ihr schonmal von dem Fall gehört, bei dem sich ein aktiver Spieler im Alterac vergessen hatte und am Computer verhungert ist? Oder dieser Spieler, der in seiner Stadt von der höchsten Brücke gesprungen ist, mit der Hoffnung das er sich am nächstem Friedhof wiederbeleben kann? Unzählige Kinder die ihre Eltern befluchen oder sogar schlagen weil sie einmal nicht World of Warcraft spielen dürfen?



Der beste Freund des Hundes meiner Katze hat mir so etwas erzählt, ja. Wo waren noch mal gerade die Belege für solche Geschichten? Sind die alle so sorgsam "recherchiert" wie jene unter http://www.espace.ch/artikel_365935.html [1]?



> Ich frage nochmal die Leute, die denken jeder soll selbst wissen was er tut, soll es wirklich so sein? Sollen doch die Spieler verhungern oder von der Brücke springen.



Es gibt Eltern, Lehrer und sonstige Erziehungsberechtigte, die für so etwas verantwortlich sind. Falls nach Eintritt der Volljährigkeit immer noch der von Dir beschriebene Realitätsverlust auftritt, sind Psychatrien die vornehmliche Ansprechstelle - und nicht wir. Wenn Du süchtig bist, müssen das nicht alle anderen Spieler auch sein.



> Von einigen wurde geschrieben das ich es richtig geil finde meine Vorurteile zu bestätigen lassen und bin doch nur neidisch auf diese Leute. Ich muste wirklich schmunzeln. Wenn jemand neidisch ist, dann der, der diese Antwort erstellt hat. Weil er einfach keinen Skill besitzt um so einen Threat selbst zu machen. Ich kann dem jenigem eigentlich nur einen Keks anbieten und ihm einen Deutschkurs empfehlen. Okey, wenn ich neidisch auf solche Leute wäre, dann würde ich ganz bestimmt nicht so viel Kritik gegen das "kranke" spielen dieser Mitglieder verwenden. Also vergisst es, ich bin stolz das ich noch ein Reallife und somit eine Familie und Freunde habe die immer zu mir halten.



Klar, jeder, der Dir "Neid" unterstellt, ist selbstverständlich neidisch auf Deinen (ich zitiere) "Skill" und braucht einen Deutschkurs (fällt da jemandem was auf?), weil der Threa_t_ sooo doll ist (da braucht wohl jemand einen Englisch-Kurs). Das ist mal ein Argument. Spätestens damit hast Du Dich selbst der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben. Es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, daß Kritik auch von neidischen Leuten geübt wird - und Deine schwächlichen Formulierungen wie etwa "wenn ich neidisch wäre, würde ich die doch nicht kritisieren", das pseudoüberhebliche "Schmunzeln" sowie die abschließende Argumentationsbankrotterklärung mit dem Hinweis auf den Deutschkurs laden doch geradezu ein, genau das in Dein Posting zu interpretieren! Weine jetzt bitte nicht herum, Du könntest Dich halt nicht so gut verständlich machen - die Sache mit dem "Skill" in deutscher Sprache hast Du eingeworfen!

Übrigens heißt es "vergesst es"; ferner käme nach "stolz" ein Komma; das anschließende "das" wird mit "ß" geschrieben. Weitere Ausführungen erspare ich mir - allerdings Steine, Glashaus und so...



> Dann gab es aber auch so Leute die es genau so sehen wie ich. Ich bin sehr froh drüber das es nicht nur ich so sehe. Wirklich grossen Dank an diese Leute!



Wie Du oben schon aufgezeigt hast, ist es doch der einzige Sinn und Zweck für Dich gewesen, diese Bestätigung zu bekommen. Jedes andere Argument - etwa von jenem Schreiber, der durchaus Einblick in das "Top-Gilden-Leben" hatte - ignorierst Du denn auch vollständig! 



> Weil ich aber abends im Internet regel recht einfach rum gegammelt bin und nichts sinvolles gemacht habe, habe ich wieder mit spielen begonnen. Kann aber nun nicht mehr von Sucht sprechen, sondern einfach von Befriedigung meiner Freizeit. Alle meine Kollegen haben mit dem spielen entweder aufgehört oder die Stunden recht minimiert. Auch sie musten einsehen das ihnen der Bezug zum Reallife fehlte.



Anders ausgedrückt: Du warst süchtig; nach Spielende hast Du dann genauso süchtig einfach nur im I-Net herumgesurft - und weil Dir aufgefallen ist, daß das ja auch nix "sinnvolles" ist, hast Du also wieder mit dem Zocken angefangen. Das ist jetzt aber nicht mehr Suchtverhalten; das ist einfach Freizeitgestaltung. Made my night! 



> Macht euch einfach mal gedanken drüber und ich wette, ihr sieht von selbst ein, das ich mit diesem Threat recht behalte. Das dieser Threat auf purer Wahrheit basiert und kein "Zeitverschwendungsbeitrag eines Vollpfosten ist".



Dinge in diesem Threa_D_ (alles andere wäre eine Bedrohung, aber vielleicht ist es ja der berühmte Freudsche) entsprechen durchaus der Wahrheit - insbesondere die Postings von Ohrensammler bezüglich der subjektiven Wahrnehmung; ebenso wie seine Kritik an Menschen, die die "absolute Wahrheit" für sich gepachtet haben wollen. Die solltest Du Dir - neben den Schilderungen des Buffed-Autoren - noch einmal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen. Eventuell fällt Dir dann etwas auf (ich bezweifel es allerdings).

Immerhin können wir den Threa_D_ abschließen, da Du bereits zugegeben hast, daß es Dir nur auf Bestätigung und nicht auf Diskussion ankommt.

Bimmbamm

[1] Das dort angegebene "Angry german kid"-Video war eine Verarsche - nix mit "wohl bekannteste Patient der Smith-&-Jones-Klinik in Amsterdam". Die Story ist ohne Überprüfung einer Pro7-"Fokus TV"-Sendung entnommen, die mal wieder "Skandal-Stoff" selbst erschuf, um die Einschaltquoten anzukurbeln. Und weil Selbst-Recherchieren eben teuer ist, lügt sich auch "Die Welt online" mal eben ( http://www.welt.de/welt_print/article76907...verspielen.html ) einen zusammen: 
"Und von dem 13-jährigen deutschen Jungen, der am dritten Tag in der Smith-&-Jones-Klinik die Kasse klaute, um damit in einem Internet-Café "Everquest" zu spielen. 26 Stunden lang. Er wurde mittlerweile in eine geschlossene Einrichtung gebracht. Von ihm gebe es einen Film, sagt Bakker und führt zu seinem Schreibtisch. Auf dem Bildschirm läuft der Film ab. Er heißt "Angry german Kid".

Zu sehen ist ein kleiner, dicker Junge, der im Wahn auf die Tastatur seines Rechners einschlägt. Der Film dauert vier Minuten und 35 Sekunden, und doch erscheint er unerträglich lang. Es ist das erschütternde Zeugnis eines milchgesichtigen Irren, ein Junkie im Körper eines Kindes." 

Wie in den Medien Meinungen gemacht werden, kann man unter http://tinyurl.com/6m7c4v nachlesen! Von "sauberer Recherche" keine Spur; dafür erfundene Geschichten, wobei jeder den anderen als Quelle angibt, um einen "zuverlässigen" Beleg zu präsentieren.


----------



## BrdDaSram (16. Juli 2008)

toller Beitrag, die die darüber lästern, sehen wahrscheinlich nur ein
das es diejenigen auch selbst betrifft..


----------



## Spichty (16. Juli 2008)

Ist doch eigentlich jedem selbst überlassen was er mit seiner Freizeit macht, vll gibt es Menschen die keine Arbeit haben aus bestimmten Gründen und sich irgendwie die Zeit vertreiben wollen, gibt halt Leute die sind lieber draussen und andere lieber drinnen, kann doch jeder machen was er will. Und wenn es halt Leute gibt denen es Spaß macht so lange zu raiden dann sollen sie es machen. Ihr müsst euch ja nicht bewerben. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es Leute gibt für die WoW den gleichen Stellenwert hat wie ein neuer Job.


----------



## Emptybook (16. Juli 2008)

Das einzige Skill was Nihilium Member haben 

ist 

1. Sitzfleisch
2. zuviel Zeit 
3. Willen



mehr braucht es nicht um Nihilium Member zu sein 

wenn man als Member Cash bekommt dann kann ich es verstehen das man sowas macht.

Wenns nur darum geht die World firstkills zu machen und die bekommen nicht jeden Monat was überwiesen .

Dann sinds nur Noobs mit zuviel Zeit , die in anderen Games nix reißen und hier eben durch die verlangte skilllosigkeit von WoW ein bissl Fame ernten.
Durch die opferung ihres Lebens welch schöne Gabe.


Fals sie Cash bekommen dann lohnt es sich so ein Leben zu führen wenn man so versessen aufs Game ist, aber man kann eindeutig mehr Fun mit shootern haben.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> *-- Antwort des Threatserfasser --​*
> Dann gab es aber auch so Leute die es genau so sehen wie ich. Ich bin sehr froh drüber das es nicht nur ich so sehe. Wirklich grossen Dank an diese Leute! Ich meine jeder übt ein Hobby aus; entweder mehr oder weniger. Mir geht es nicht anderst, spiele selbst recht oft World of Warcraft und wie bei §3 beschrieben habe ich damit auch viele negative Erlebnisse gemacht. *Mir wurde das ganze aber klar und habe dann für ca. 3-4 Monate mit diesem Spiel aufgehört. Weil ich aber abends im Internet regel recht einfach rum gegammelt bin und nichts sinvolles gemacht habe, habe ich wieder mit spielen begonnen. *Kann aber nun nicht mehr von Sucht sprechen, sondern einfach von Befriedigung meiner Freizeit. Alle meine Kollegen haben mit dem spielen entweder aufgehört oder die Stunden recht minimiert. Auch sie musten einsehen das ihnen der Bezug zum Reallife fehlte.
> 
> Ich bitte alle betroffene Leute dies nicht als persönlich anzuschauen. *Macht euch einfach mal gedanken drüber *und ich wette, ihr sieht von selbst ein, das ich mit diesem Threat recht behalte. Das dieser Threat auf purer Wahrheit basiert und kein "Zeitverschwendungsbeitrag eines Vollpfosten ist". Wie siehts bei dir selber aus? Denkst du, du hast auch schon den Bezug zum Reallife verloren? Wenn du dir selber das zu geben kannst oder zu geben must, dann ändere das; ändere das so schnell wie du kannst! Weil du hast definitiv etwas besseres verdient als das! Ich will niemanden von World of Warcraft abwerben, weil ich muss immer wieder sagen: "World of Warcraft ist kein Spiel, World of Warcraft ist eine Welt!" Eine Welt in der man etwas erreichen kann, spass haben kann und viele schöne Minuten mit seinen Freunden erleben kann. Man kann in dieser Welt neue Reallife-Freunde finden, oder vielleicht sogar seine/n zukünftige/n Lebenspartner/in kennen lernen.


Ich hab mal was in *fett* geändert, quasi zum Nachdenken. Man pausiert um sich mit seiner RL-Umwelt zu befassen und hängt trotzdem Planlos am Computer herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wäre ich doch Draussen an der frischen Luft, bei Leuten zu Besuch oder hätte selbst Besuch, egal ob die Sonne scheint oder es regnet.
Das Internet hat nun mal in sehr vielen Bereichen Einzug gehalten. Zu nahezu 100% an den Arbeitsstellen...
Das gilt übrigens auch für die Mobiltelefone/Handys. Um 2002 wurden in Japan und England gerichtlich, also sachlich korrekt starke Beinträchtigungen der Form langsamere Hirntätigkeit anerkannt und als gesundheitlich sehr bedenklich eingestuft. Trotzdem sind die Leute von den Geräten nicht wegzukriegen. Klar, weil wie schon erwähnt sachich korrekt nachgewiesen wurde, daß die Mikrowellenstrahlung die Hirntätigkeit verlangsamt und man damit quasi in einem schönen Schlummertag telefoniert. Wehe, wenn da einer rausgerissen wird... 
Und falls son Gerät wegen Materialfehler das Gehirn ausversehen gaart, hat er wohl irrtümlich beim Klingeln des Handys den Kopf in den Mikrowellenherd gesteckt, weil er so oft Computer spielt ?


----------



## Scholokos (16. Juli 2008)

Naja es ist krankhafte Sucht. 

WOW hat ein starkes Suchtpotenzial aber was bei denen abgeht ist heavy.

Auf einer Skala von kranhafter Sucht ( 1 bis 10 ) würde ich mich auf 4 einstufen, da ich RL hab (Freundin, Arbeit, Kumpels, Familie), was nicht heißen soll das ich wenig zocke, ich komme auch so auf ca. 26 - 30 Stunden pro Woche, was ich viel finde wenn man noch einen Job hat, aber was bei denen abgeht echt keine Ahnung, für mich sind es einfach nur noch tote Zombies.


----------



## Webi (16. Juli 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde: Jeder soll machen was er will.
Wenn er sich darauf einlässt, dann wird er auf dem Server einer der ersten sein, der Endbosse legt.
Er wird einer der ersten mit der imba-Rüstung sein und zumindest ne Zeit lang vielen voraus sein.
Es kann aus meiner Sicht auch gar nicht anders sein, als viele viele Stunden einen Boss zu versuchen.
Es gibt ja dazu keinerlei Anleitung und Tipps.
Klar, das sind Hardcore-Gamer.
Wie ein Vorposter sagte: Die Leute haben sehr sehr sehr viel Zeit.
Als Leistungssport oder krank würde ich das Ganze nicht bezeichnen.
Bin mir sicher, dass es unheimlich Spass macht, was zu versuchen ohne einen blassen Schimmer was der Boss kann.
Aber hej Leute, was hindert jemand daran mal ein viertel Jahr das mitzumachen und dann den Server zu wechseln?

Andererseits: Ist das erstrebenswert? Während z.B. unserer Raid jetzt bei Supremus steht, gibts für solche Gamer nach 1-2 Monaten nichts neues mehr. Ob das auf Dauer wirklich Spass macht?

Ich spiele selbst ca. 30-35 Stunden die Woche. Da reicht mir vorerst.


----------



## DieSchachtel (16. Juli 2008)

Also das ganze ist eine zweischneidige Klinge...

Zum einen kann ich dir definieren @TE Was denn bei WoW vor allem der Unterschied zwischen Sucht, Krank und Ansporn bzw. Diszipin ist.

1. Die Sucht

Süchtig in WoW ist man wenn man es braucht. Wenn man der Meinung ist, Nein ich will heute nix anderes machen außer WoW, morgen auch nicht, ach mein ganzes leben für WoW. Das ist bei mir gott sei dank nicht der Fall. Ich bin Raucher und weiß was Sucht ist. Sucht ist wenn man nicht mehr von Los kommt, obwohl man weiß das es nicht gut für einen ist. Damit mein ich bei WoW, nicht überschaubare Spielzeit...usw..


2. Krank oder Die Krankheit

WoW-Krank ist man wenn man total danach verlangen hat. Wenn einem nichts anderes mehr Interessiert außer WoW.

3. Disziplin

Das ist was Nihilum macht. Eine Gilde die ein Militantes Denken hat, eine sehr hohe Motivation der beste zu sein. Dafür werden sie bezahlt im gewissen Sinne, das wiederum den Spielern sehr viel abverlangt. Und genau da ist der Punkt wo sich Krankheit und Sucht schneiden.

mfg


----------



## chaosruler (16. Juli 2008)

Also im Grunde sehe ich dass so. Wenn wir hier von der Weltbesten Gilde reden. Dann hat das m.E. nichts mehr mit Hobby zu tun. Ich hab jetzt net so den Plan von Esports unso aber kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es auch durchaus denkbar wäre als WoW Spieler Geld zu verdienen. 
Auf der anderen Seite kann man es durchaus mit einem Sport vergleichen. Es gibt leute die gehen regelmäßig joggen. Aus Spass an der Freude. Dann gibet Leute die sind in einem Verein organisiert und machen das schon semiprofessionell mit allem was dazugehört Trainigsplan Wettkämpfe und und... und dann gibt es Leute die das mal so richtig professionell machen. Die lassen dann alles andere dafür liegen. Mir fällt hier ein Zitat von Jan Ulrich ein (ignorieren wir einmal kurz die Doping Sache) "Als Profisportler muss man halt auch mal ins Hotel gehen wenn Frau und Kind krank sind". 
Zwar gibt es einige Sportarten mit denen man gut Geld verdinen andere aber werfen nüscht ab. Da machen das die Leute echt nur für den Ruhm. Evtl. spielt sowas da auch mit rein bei denen. Ausserdem muss man da ja nicht mitmachen. 

Gruß


----------



## Osse (16. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> *-- Antwort des Threatserfasser --​*
> Ich möchte mich als erstens für alle Eindrücke und Antworten die entweder mehr oder leider weniger kompetent waren, bedanken (...) Ich habe mir das so erklärt:



Meinen Glückwunsch zu deiner Meinung. Leider kann ich deiner Meinung nicht zustimmen, so wie du sie hier formulierst und egal für wie richtig du sie hälst. Es mag sicherlich so sein, daß diese Menschen viel Freizeit in ihr Hobby investieren. Es mag auch sein, daß man rein objektiv, diese Zeit sinnvoller nutzen könnte. Zum Beispiel um für die armen Kinder in Afrika Pulswärmerchen zu stricken. Ich will auch gar nicht bestreiten, daß diese Leute eventuell einige andere Dinge schleifen lassen. Vielleicht würde ein besserer Schnitt im Abi oder bei den Prüfungsscheinen rausspringen oder sie könnten sich einen tolleren Job suchen, oder, oder, oder. 
Allerdings frage ich mich ernsthaft, wer du bist, daß du es dir erlauben kannst, ohne diese Menschen persönlich zu kennen ein solches Urteil abzugeben. Ich kenne da zum beispiel jemanden, der seine Englisch Klausuren ohne auch nur eine einzige Stunde zu lernen und extrem häufigem Fehlen im Englisch Unterricht mit 15 Punkten bestanden hat. Und das regelmässig von der 11. bis zur Abiturprüfung. Sein gesamtes Abitur hat nen Schnitt von 1,8 gehabt. Eigentlich hat der Kerl nur Party gemacht, ist auf Konzerte gegangen, hat im Park mit Freunden gegammelt und am nächsten morgen verpennt. Würde man das Endresultat seiner schulischen Laufbahn nicht kennen, würde jeder sagen: "oh ha der schmeisst aber seine Zukunft weg!"
Kennt man das Endresultat, sieht die ganze Sache schon anders aus. Manche Menschen können es sich halt leisten anders durch leben zu gehen. Das sollte man bei allem Neid (wenn man es selber nicht so einfach hat) bedenken.



Nyht schrieb:


> Ein Threaterfasser muss immer zu seinem Threat stehen und ihn verteidigen können. Es wurde erwähnt das jeder selbst wissen muss was er machen soll. Dem muss ich allerdings recht geben, aber wir kritisieren nur diese Leute. Wir gehen ja nicht zu dennen nach Hause und sagen ihnen klipp und klar das es schlecht ist was sie da tun. Was man aber übrigens machen sollte. Habt ihr schonmal von dem Fall gehört, bei dem sich ein aktiver Spieler im Alterac vergessen hatte und am Computer verhungert ist? Oder dieser Spieler, der in seiner Stadt von der höchsten Brücke gesprungen ist, mit der Hoffnung das er sich am nächstem Friedhof wiederbeleben kann? Unzählige Kinder die ihre Eltern befluchen oder sogar schlagen weil sie einmal nicht World of Warcraft spielen dürfen? Ich frage nochmal die Leute, die denken jeder soll selbst wissen was er tut, soll es wirklich so sein? Sollen doch die Spieler verhungern oder von der Brücke springen.



Nein, ein Threadverfasser muss nicht immer zu seinem Thread stehen. Zumindest nicht so wie du. Man kann auch einfach mal über das, was man geschrieben hat nachdenken und Kritik daran annehmen. Man kann sich auch wieder davon distanzieren. Und vorallem sollte man es nicht krampfhaft als die einzige Wahrheit sehen. 
Es ist dein gutes Recht, dieses Verhalten zu kritisieren, aber dann bitte begründet und mit dem entsprechenden Hintergrundwissen. Und vorallem nicht mit so populistischen Sprüchen wie du. 
Ich habe von keinem Nihilum/SK/whatever Spieler gehört, der von einer Brücke gesprungen ist. Ein solches Verhalten würde eh begründet in einer psychischen störung liegen und nicht am Konsum von WoW. Du argumentierst wie ein x-beliebiger Politiker, der meint ein jugendlicher dem jegliche perspektive aufgrund einer bürokratischen regel genommen wird, der in der schule massiv gemobbt wird, niemanden hat der mit ihm über diese dinge reden kann und ihm vorallem helfen kann, weil seine mutter von der arbeit kommt wenn er ins Bett geht, hätte einen Amoklauf deshalb unternommen, weil er counterstrike gespielt und Marylin Manson gehört hat.  



Nyht schrieb:


> Dann gab es solche Leute die meinten die Mitglieder von Nihilum verdienen sich sein Lebensunterhalt damit. Bitte?! Ich hoffe ihr wusstet einfach nicht was ihr schreiben sollt oder ihr habt einfach keine Ahnung was die wirklich bekommen und wolltet einfach euren Käse dazu geben. Der einzige, der wirklich was daran verdient ist der Sponsor selbst. World of Warcraft hat tausende aktive Spieler die diese Gilde bewundern und immer wieder ihre Homepage besuchen. Tausende Spieler die dann Produkte vom entsprechendem Sponsoren kaufen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ein Mitglied dieser Gilde sich pro Monat ein riesen grosses, saftiges und leckeres Sandwich kaufen kann. Hey! Das klingt doch richtig verlockent; oder nicht?



Dann gib mir doch einmal die genauen Zahlen. Ansonsten verbitte ich mir deine Aussage es würde maximal ein Sandwich pro Monat dabei rausspringen. Solltest du die Zahlen nämlich nicht kennen, weisst du einfach nicht was du schreiben solltest. Alternativ Käse. 
Wie bereits erwähnt, hat sich bei vielen Spielern dieses Hobby als lukrativ herausgestellt. Ich würde Jobs im Entwicklungsteam des erfolgreichsten Spiel der Welt zumindest so bezeichnen. Und das nur, weil sie viel gezockt haben. 
Es mag vielleicht so sein, daß nicht jeder dieser Spieler den Sprung schafft, aber das ist bei vielen Sportlern, die eine Profikarriere anstreben auch nicht anders. Ein Risiko gibt es immer. 



Nyht schrieb:


> Von einigen wurde geschrieben das ich es richtig geil finde meine Vorurteile zu bestätigen lassen und bin doch nur neidisch auf diese Leute. Ich muste wirklich schmunzeln. Wenn jemand neidisch ist, dann der, der diese Antwort erstellt hat. Weil er einfach keinen Skill besitzt um so einen Threat selbst zu machen. Ich kann dem jenigem eigentlich nur einen Keks anbieten und ihm einen Deutschkurs empfehlen. Okey, wenn ich neidisch auf solche Leute wäre, dann würde ich ganz bestimmt nicht so viel Kritik gegen das "kranke" spielen dieser Mitglieder verwenden. Also vergisst es, ich bin stolz das ich noch ein Reallife und somit eine Familie und Freunde habe die immer zu mir halten.



Du machst allerdings mit diesem Post den Eindruck, daß du nur deine Vorurteile bestätigt haben willst. Wie du auf Kritik an deinem Post reagierst, bestätigt diese Vermutung. 
Von Skill im Bezug auf das erstellen deines Threads zu sprechen, halte ich übrigens für übelst vermessen und ein deutliches Anzeichen von Realitätsverlust. 
Bestehende Vorurteile lose in einer Argumentationsstruktur zu arrangieren und dann auf den Button "Neuen Thread erstellen" zu klicken, hat absolut nichts mit Skill zu tun. Schreib ein Buch und meld dich dann wieder, wenns von nem Verlag rausgebracht wurde. 
Deine Rechtschreibflames solltest du dir übrigens wieder einstecken. Denn wer nach so einem flame den Satz *"Also vergisst es, ich bin stolz, das ich noch ein Reallife und somit eine Familie und Freunde habe, die immer zu mir halten." * bringt, macht sich lächerlich. 



Nyht schrieb:


> Dann gab es aber auch so Leute die es genau so sehen wie ich. Ich bin sehr froh drüber das es nicht nur ich so sehe. Wirklich grossen Dank an diese Leute! Ich meine jeder übt ein Hobby aus; entweder mehr oder weniger. Mir geht es nicht anderst, spiele selbst recht oft World of Warcraft und wie bei §3 beschrieben habe ich damit auch viele negative Erlebnisse gemacht. Mir wurde das ganze aber klar und habe dann für ca. 3-4 Monate mit diesem Spiel aufgehört. Weil ich aber abends im Internet regel recht einfach rum gegammelt bin und nichts sinvolles gemacht habe, habe ich wieder mit spielen begonnen. Kann aber nun nicht mehr von Sucht sprechen, sondern einfach von Befriedigung meiner Freizeit. Alle meine Kollegen haben mit dem spielen entweder aufgehört oder die Stunden recht minimiert. Auch sie musten einsehen das ihnen der Bezug zum Reallife fehlte.



Meinen Glückwunsch. Du warst süchtig nach WoW, hast aufgehört und stattdessen deine Abende sinnlos mit dem Browser verbracht, dann wieder mit WoW angefangen und bist nun von deiner Sucht geheilt. Ich zieh den Hut vor dir. 



Nyht schrieb:


> Ich bitte alle betroffene Leute dies nicht als persönlich anzuschauen. Macht euch einfach mal gedanken drüber und ich wette, ihr sieht von selbst ein, das ich mit diesem Threat recht behalte. Das dieser Threat auf purer Wahrheit basiert und kein "Zeitverschwendungsbeitrag eines Vollpfosten ist". Wie siehts bei dir selber aus? Denkst du, du hast auch schon den Bezug zum Reallife verloren? Wenn du dir selber das zu geben kannst oder zu geben must, dann ändere das; ändere das so schnell wie du kannst! Weil du hast definitiv etwas besseres verdient als das! Ich will niemanden von World of Warcraft abwerben, weil ich muss immer wieder sagen: "World of Warcraft ist kein Spiel, World of Warcraft ist eine Welt!" Eine Welt in der man etwas erreichen kann, spass haben kann und viele schöne Minuten mit seinen Freunden erleben kann. Man kann in dieser Welt neue Reallife-Freunde finden, oder vielleicht sogar seine/n zukünftige/n Lebenspartner/in kennen lernen.
> 
> *Ich bedanke mich bei Blizzard für dieses wunderbare Spiel und bitte alle Konsumenten, dieses Spiel zu spielen nicht zu leben! *



Deine Absicht in Ehren, aber das ändert nichts daran, daß dieser Thread durchaus ein "Zeitverschwendungsbeitrag eines Vollpfosten" ist. Zumindest so wie du ihn hier präsentiert hast. Kehr vor deiner eigenen Haustür, anstatt hier den Moralapostel zu spielen. 
Und mach dich vorallem nicht schlecht vorbereitet zum Staatsanwalt, wenn dich niemand drum gebeten hat.


----------



## Greeki (16. Juli 2008)

Dinquisitor schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt ein ganz entscheidender Faktor: ohne ein gewisses TALENT kann man im Fussball nichts erreichen. Da könnte man auch gerne 17h am Tag und das jeden Tag, von klein auf trainieren - aus einem Rumpelfuß machst da kein Ronaldinho.
> 
> Ja, und nu kommen wir zu einem für mich ganz entscheidendem Punkt: was braucht man um bei WoW nach "ganz oben" zu kommen? Nur eines: massig Zeit. Kein Talent (bei Games wie SCBW oder WC-TFT würde ich das noch anders sehen, da es hier extrem auf Reaktionsschnelligkeit, strategisches Denken, und auf eine durchaus trainierbare Eigenschaft namens APM, ankommt) - jeder der Zeit hat kann was erreichen. Es ist das einzige, worauf es ankommt aus meiner Sicht.
> Dinq



Zum Thema Talent:
Absoluter Blödsinn, eben genau durch hartes und intensiveres Training kannst du auch was werden. Ein talentierter Mensch lernt bestimmte Bewegungsabläufe(Dinge) nur schneller.

Zu deiner Sichtweise:
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung und ja natürlich ist Zeit ein wichtiger Faktor, aber das ist er bei jedem Spitzensport, trotzdem brauchst du auch bei WoW einen gewissen Skill und vorallem Koordination und Organisation. Ohne diese Dinge zu beherrschen würdest du nicht vorran kommen und dann könntest du auch 25 Stunden pro Tag zocken.



Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Diese Menschen greifen nach einem eher zweifelhaften Ruhm, der für nicht einmal 10 Mio. Menschen (etwa 0,001% der Weltbevölkerung) auf der ganzen Welt überhaupt von Bedeutung ist. Wenn sie dann in etlichen Jahren auf dem Sterbebett liegen können sie ihren Nachkommen erzählen, dass sie den World-First-Kill von Illidan etc. geschafft haben. Und diese werden mit den Schultern zucken und fragen: "Wer ist Illidan? Was ist ein World-First-Kill?"
> So schnell dieser "Ruhm" auch kommen mag, genauso schnell wird er auch wieder gehen. Irgendwann in näherer Zukunft wird das Niemanden mehr interessieren.
> 
> MFG Captain_Chaos



Es gibt so unglaublich viele Sportarten die nicht mal annäherend an eine Millionen Marke kommen, wenn man vom Interesse redet. WoW ist da sogar ziemlich gut platziert mit rund 10 Millionen Spielern. Es wird ausserdem in der näheren Zukunft auch keinen interessieren was da und dort und überhaupt geschehen ist. Man lebt für sich selbst und nicht für die Nachwelt. Das Leben sollte einem selber Spass machen nicht deinen wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal geborenem Kind/Enkel. (Das man natürlich später Opfer bringt für ein Kind ist etwas anderes, aber solange man keine rechtliche Verpflichtung zu jemanden hat, sollte man nicht für jemanden anderen *leben*. (Pflegefälle bitte ausklammern))



Soupcasper schrieb:


> made my day... ehrgeiz? =D
> Ehrgeiz zeigt man wenn es um etwas geht... Geht es in Wow um etwas? O_O Nein! es geht um virtuelle gegenstände... wohooo! Wenn mein Player-Name irgendwo steht unter dem " wir haben XYZ Solo gelegt" was bringt dir das dann? Ansehen bei deinen Rollenspielkameraden? Wer braucht das schon?



Wofür machst du überhaupt was? Die Welt dreht sich um Anerkennung. Etwas zu verkaufen ist schon die erste Anerkennung, denn du hast das Produkt verkauft nicht dein Konkurent.
Ehrgeiz kann man übrigens überall aufbringen und jeder kann/soll selbst bestimmen wie ehrgeizig er etwas angeht, immerhin hat er auch die Konsequenzen dafür zu tragen.



Der schrieb:


> ich denke eines tages wird auch noch ein jeder so passionierte spieler zurückblicken und sich die frage stellen, was er eigentlich in dieser "hardcore-zeit" von seinem leben hatte. dann wird ihnen auch einfallen, dass alles nur zweidimensionale pixel waren, nach welchen sie sich ihr leben ausgerichtet haben. was habe ich im rl davon?! nichts, nullkommanull.



Was hattest du von der Schule? Ich kenne soviele Menschen die sagen das sie aus der Schule praktisch kaum Nutzen gezogen haben, außer einen Wisch (Abitur/Matura/irgendeine andere Reife) und trotzdem wirst du da sogar gezwungen dazu. Der Unterschied ist jetzt nur das ich das eine freiwillig mache und das andere nicht. (ich will jetzt damit nicht sagen, dass Schule scheisse ist und abgeschafft gehört sondern nur ein krasses Beispiel bringen wollte für unnötige Sachen im Leben(=90% des gelernten Wissens ist nicht relevant für dein weiteres berufliches Leben))



Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Die Grössenordnung von Firmen hängt in erster Linie vom Umsatz pro Mitarbeiter ab, wir machen ca. 150.000,- / Mitarbeiter was ein sehr gesunder Schnitt ist. Sicherlich sind meine Unternehmen nicht mit einem Multinationalen Konzern zu vergleichen, aber das wollte ich ja auch gar nicht. Du scheinst ja ein Top Manager zu sein, so wie du dich auskennst ^^
> 
> Aber all dies im Thread hat mir meinen Büroalltag versüsst, war mit ein Vergnügen, zu lesen, zu provozieren und dafür danke ich speziel dir. Und Community / Club so fern ist der Vergleich nicht, oder ?



Nein aber wir reden hier von den Spitzen des Systems. Ein multinationaler Konzern wie vma Shell und die Topgilde Nihilum. Beide sind nicht von heut auf morgen zu den besten/größten geworden sondern haben sich das aufgebaut und eine gewisse Struktur in ihre Reihen gebracht, anders ist es nicht möglich und wenn es mal mehr Arbeit gibt dann wird die erledigt. Glaubst du ein Manager einer Topfirma kann einfach vor einem Meeting sagen ich geh heim? Ja kann er, nur wird er die Konsequenzen die ihm wohl vom Betriebsrat auferhängt werden aktzeptieren müssen.
Zu deiner Zahl: Wir haben beide vergessen das wir nicht erwähnt haben in welcher Branche (Dienstleistung, Produktion usw.) du agierst daher ist die Zahl grad schlecht um vergleiche zu ziehn.

In einer Community bin ich zu nichts verpflichtet, kann jederzeit aussteigen und habe mit keinen Konsequenzen zu rechnen, wenn ich hier nicht antworten würde. Im Club aber habe ich Verpflichtungen (und seis jetzt nur der Mitgliedsbeitrag) und öfters (vorallem im Sport) gehöre ich dann dem Club und ja das IST ein Riesen Unterschied.
(Find ich übrigens sehr lustig das du als Chef zweier Firmen nicht den Unterschied kennst, bzw. ihn erkennen kannst.)



Messino schrieb:


> mh Ehrgeiz ne das ist kein Ehrgeiz mehr sry.
> 17 Stunden am wochenende finde ich ist nimmer normal oder geht ihr als 17 Stunden am wochenende ins kino?
> 
> 
> ...



Naja 17h hab ich leider nicht geschafft, da ich irgendwie das 6er Special von Star Wars verpasst habe. Aber 11 Stunden waren es schon (Die Herr der Ringe Trilogie). Ich war dort mit 6 weiteren Freunden und es war super toll und ich würd es sicherlich wieder machen gäbe es interessante Mehrteiler. In WoW gibt es aber eben desöfteren interessante Sachen und deswegen verbringt man auch soviel Zeit damit.
Ich hab in den ersten 72 Stunden von WoW 54 Stunden gespielt. Wieso? Weil ich ehrgeizig war und schnell LvL 60 sein wollte. Es war ein von mir selber für mich selber gesetztes Ziel welches ich eben ehrgeizig verfolgt habe. Nicht viel anders war es bei TBC. In WoW MUSS man seine Ziele selber definieren, denn es gibt kein "durchgespielt".
Und ob du findest, dass alle Arbeitslos sind oder nicht ist mal überhaupt haltlos. Wie kann man finden das jemand Arbeitslos ist? Denk mal bitte drüber nach...
Hast du eine Ahnung was alles nicht gesund ist und DU es trotzdem tust? Wer gleich bei jedem Blödsinn schreit es sei ungesund sollte sich am besten von der ganzen Welt abkapseln, denn praktisch alles ist nicht zu 100% gesund bzw. überhaupt ungesund (Auto fahren anyone?).
Leider wird WoW einfach in die Schublade "Sucht" gesteckt. Sicherlich gibt es süchtige, aber hey die gibts überall. Trotzdem sind es aber eben die meisten nicht und es gibt auch viele positive Dinge zu berichten, aber das tut nur kaum jemand.


----------



## Greeki (16. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Also dann müsste die Gilde auf meinem server besser als alle anderen sein den ich habe mit den gesprochen war auf ihrer Internet seite und die verlangen das man mindestens 12 stunden pro Tag Spielt und full t6 besitzt und Illidan schon gekillt ha und berg hyal war mit anderen worten das war unsere Top Gilde und nun würde ich gern wissen das Nihilum nicht so viel spielt wenn sogar unsere Top Gilde das macht.



1. Versteh ich nicht was du mir/uns damit sagen willst
2. Von welcher Gilde sprichst du?



N00blike schrieb:


> muhahaha das ist das geilste was ich je gehört habe.....auftritte? oh bei giga dem übersender überhaupt....geld? ja lol wieviel denn? frauen? ohja bestimmt es gibt hunderte die nur drauf warten einen hardcore zocker der nichts anderes ausser wow kennt als freund zu haben und dann hat er noch nichtmal zeit für seine frauen
> nen freund von mir spielt fifa in der ea liga mit seiner mannschaft war er vor ein paar jahren mal bei der europameisterschaft und sie sind dritter geworden... es gab für jeden einen mittelmäßigen gamer pc... die ersten haben echt geile rechner bekommen aber geld gab es da nirgendwo ausser ein paar fussbaltickets



Budi und Simon arbeiten mittlerweile bei MTV, einem der größten Sender überhaupt. Wie haben sie das geschafft? richtig über diesen "Gimpsender" GIGA. Hast du dir schon mal die "Spielerfrauen" angeschaut? Cassandra, nis usw.. Von der Bettkante stößt man sowas imho nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Thema Geld: Es kommt auf das Spiel an. Je mehr es spielen und je mehr Medieninteresse dadurch entsteht desto höher sind die Preisgelder.



Soupcasper schrieb:


> Selten soviel gelacht inheralb von 10 Minuten im buffed-forum...
> Bist wohl auch so einer der sich von den "0815-Raidern" abhebt? Naja... dann geb ich dir nen Tipp, genauso wie Nihilum und all den andren Mega-Imba SUUUUPER tollen Gilden: Du gehst jetzt zu deinem Fenster, machst den Rolladen hoch, schaust in die schöne weite welt hinaus und dann besorg dir nen Job...
> 34 Stunden an einem Wochendende zocken ist einfach net normal... außerdem ist es nicht das selbe wie wenn du zum Fußball oder so gehst... Fußball ist RL (RL= Real Life) und WoW ist ein Spiel... nichts weiter als ein Spiel in dem es um virtuelle Güter geht. Nun gut... manche mögen behauptet Fußball ist auch nur "ein Spiel". Dabei dreht es sich aber um kein virtuelles Spiel, sondern um ein echtes Spiel, bei dem man echtes Ansehen, echtes Geld, echte Fans und so weiter und so fort, erlangen kann.



Gut ich schau mal in die schöne weite Welt hinaus... und sehe? Elend. Hast du mal die Slums der vielen dritten Weltländer gesehn? Und zwar live nicht durch deinen Fernseher aus deinem gemütlichen Sessel? Also tu nicht so als würden wir in einer heilen super mega tollen Welt leben. Sie ist verlogen und geprägt von Intrigen, nebenbei zerstören wir sie auch noch schön brav selbst.
Jetzt erklär mir den Unterschied zwischen einer TV Übertragung und einer WoW Übertragung (vma Live raid bei GIGA). Ich bin sehr gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da es hier ja um virtuelle Erfolge geht möchte ich euch meinen nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> So ca 1985 stand ich in dem Defender-Automaten im Mannschaftsheim meiner Kaserne eine zeitlang auf Platz 2 der Highscore Liste
> (nur GRUMEL war besser)
> ...



Du musst eins bedenken: Es werden sich deutlich weniger an eine Sache erinnern wenn du einen Lokalen Rang(titel was auch immer) gewonnen hast als einen weltweiten (Weltmeister, Firstkill usw.). Ob man sich in 5 oder 10 Jahren noch an die Firstkillserie von Nihilum erinnert? Ich denke schon, da sie die Pioniere waren und man immer wieder alte Ereignisse zum Vergleich hernimmt.



Camô schrieb:


> Zeitmanagement? 17 Stunden am Stück spielen zu müssen? ... Zeitmanagement? Marketing mag vielleicht stimmen, sie bleiben im Gespräch, aber mehr doch nicht. Fernsehauftritte beschränken sich lediglich auf Sendungen wie "Giga TV" oder die "Server Down Show" von Gamestar (kenne die amerikanischen Pendants nicht).
> Unter Marketing verstehe ich jedoch was anderes. Mit Sicherheit haben die Nihilummember so etwas wie eigene Fanshirts, aber gibt es denn außenstehende "Fans" die diese dann auch tragen würden?
> 
> Depp (mit Nihilumt-shirt in der Schule) wird von nem Klassenkameraden gefragt:
> ...



Fernsehauftritte beschränken sich schon lange nicht mehr auf GIGA TV. Leider sind mir keine Zahlen zum WWI Stream bekannt (falls wer welche gefunden hat bitte herdamit) aber sie gehen sicherlich über die 100k. Ein französisches Arenateam (aAa) hat sogar regelmässige Auftritte in GameOne (auf MTV Frankreich).
Der MLG Stream von gotfrag.com hatte 270k Zuschauer an zwei Tagen. Davon träumen sogar manche Deutsche Fernsehanstalten.



Thyia schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hättest du nicht auch Bock mal zu Giga zu fahren? Wird dir sogar bezahlt. Also ich schon. Nicht nur wegen Geld, ich verdiene schon gut, aber so aus Spaß gern.
> Und gehen wir mal die Stufe höher: Hättest du nicht Lust nach so einer Progresszeit um die Welt zu reisen? Scheiss egal wer dich spielen sieht, seien es noch so wenig. Aber alles wird bezahlt und du reist mit so einigen Gildenkollegen. Wäre doch nett oder? Springt sogar Geld für dich raus, das verspreche ich dir.
> mousesports, da steckt schon einiges an Geld hinter. Die Spielebranche ist riesig, die Sponsoren sind keine kleinen Unternehmen und WoW ist das beliebteste Spiel weltweit.



Ich hatte 3 mal das Vergnügen bei GIGA auftreten zu dürfen und es war immer wieder toll. Geld bekommst du übrigens keins, dir werden "nur" deine Reisekosten erstattet. (So kam ich aber trotzdem dazu Köln zu besuchen und auch neue Freunde kennen zulernen (welche dort wohnten und wir uns nur ingame kannten))
Und ja ich kam leider nicht in den Genuss außerhalb von Deutschland aufzutreten doch auch dort ist es schon toll sich zu präsentieren. Nicht um sein Ego aufzupolieren sondern weil es einfach eine super Chance ist über sich selbst hinauszuwachsen und neue Sachen auszuprobieren und sowas hat zumindestens mir sehr viel Spass gemacht.



L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> eben 3 Tage lang durch zocken... Ohne Schlaf wird man Krank, du hättest in der Zeit mit Freunden (haste sowas?) Spaß haben können, oder evtl. Job/Schule nach gehen können... 30km joggen.. ne kleine motorrad tour.. aber nein.. 3 Tage lang auf einem Stuhl sitzen > all...
> 
> das prolem ist, in 5 Jahren haste nichts mehr von WoW...
> 
> ...



Wer sagt denn das er/Nihilum 3 Tage lang nicht schlafen? Das musst du als Powergamer machen, denn irgendwann lässt deine Konzentration nach und du erreichst einen Punkt wo du nichts mehr machen kannst (zb: du levelst auf 80 hoch bist aber so unkonzentriert das du öfters stirbst als die Mobs -> du verschwendest Zeit und dir ist bewusst schlafen gehn lohnt sich, denn dann kann ich schneller/effektiver leveln).
Und während Raids hat/haben sie ja was mit Freunden gemacht. Wie gesagt alleine ist man ein Nichts in WoW das erkennt man sehr schnell, denn man ist von der Gruppe abhängig.
Es sind Ferien, ich bin in meinem Leben schon zig Kilometer gelaufen und besitze kein Fahrzeug. Was sollte ich deiner Meinung nach tun? Am Samstag in die Disco gehn und mich volllaufen lassen und somit 150 € ausgeben und meine Gesundheit wesentlich stärker ruiniere als wenn ich 3 Tage (selbst ohne Schlaf) daheim sitze und zocke?

Von der Motorrad Tour haste in 5 Jahren auch nichts mehr, ausser deiner Tankrechnung.



Emptybook schrieb:


> Das einzige Skill was Nihilium Member haben
> ist
> 1. Sitzfleisch
> 2. zuviel Zeit
> 3. Willen



Achja und wer ist deine Quelle? Hast du jemals mit einem Nihilummember gesprochen?


----------



## Greeki (16. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> Diese Menschen von Nihilum oder auch SK Gaming (die Gilde wurde ja in diesem Threat auch mehrfach erwähnt und miteinbezogen) sind Leute die einfach viel zu viel Zeit in haben. Das heisst sie müssen Studenten, Arbeitslose oder sonst was sein.



Spitze Begründung. Aus der Luft gegriffen sagt dir was oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nyht schrieb:


> Arbeitslose haben zu Hause einen Haushalt, müssen sich um einen neuen Job bemühen oder sich zumindest auf die Suche danach machen. Auch diese Art von Leuten haben immer etwas zu erledigen und können nicht einfach sagen: "So, ich habe heute eh nichts zu tun, schalten wir denn Computer ein und zocke einfach mal den ganzen Tag durch"



Ich weiß nicht was du bei dir zu Hause machst, aber ich brauche für meinen Haushalt ne gute Stunde im Schnitt.... wenn überhaupt. Man kann nicht jeden Tag 10h nach einem Job suchen, soviele Alternativen gibt es wirklich nicht und man schickt auch nicht gleichzeitig an 100 Betriebe Bewerbungen raus. Daher bleibt einfach oft viel Zeit fürs zocken.




Nyht schrieb:


> Ein Threaterfasser muss immer zu seinem Threat stehen und ihn verteidigen können.



Nur wenn dabei noch mehr Blödsinn/Unwahrheiten als schon im Anfangspost sollte man es gleich lassen. Man muss seinen Thread natürlich nicht verteidigen, dennoch schauen 180° drehung auch nicht gut aus (in Österreich neuerdings Umfaller genannt). Denn normalerweise sollte man eben durch Begründungen sich der Wahrheit nähern und dazu gehört eben der Diskurs auf den man eingehe sollte.



Nyht schrieb:


> Dem muss ich allerdings recht geben, aber wir kritisieren nur diese Leute. Wir gehen ja nicht zu dennen nach Hause und sagen ihnen klipp und klar das es schlecht ist was sie da tun. Was man aber übrigens machen sollte.



Wir bzw. ihr, ich und auch einige andere distanzieren sich von dieser denkweise, kritisiert alle Vielspieler und setzt sie mit faulen Arbeitslosen gleich. Dazu hast du nicht das Recht. Ich habe auch nicht das Recht dich als (insert Random flame) darzustellen. Erst wenn ich die Leute wirklich kenne, kann ich mir ein Urteil bilden und dann auch begründet eine Meinung von mir geben... alles andere ist unter dem BILD Niveau.
Zuerst sagst du es würde zu weit gehn (bzw. deutest es an) und dann sagst du man sollte es aber tun. Du entziehst dich mir meiner Logik.



Nyht schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal von dem Fall gehört, bei dem sich ein aktiver Spieler im Alterac vergessen hatte und am Computer verhungert ist? Oder dieser Spieler, der in seiner Stadt von der höchsten Brücke gesprungen ist, mit der Hoffnung das er sich am nächstem Friedhof wiederbeleben kann? Unzählige Kinder die ihre Eltern befluchen oder sogar schlagen weil sie einmal nicht World of Warcraft spielen dürfen? Ich frage nochmal die Leute, die denken jeder soll selbst wissen was er tut, soll es wirklich so sein? Sollen doch die Spieler verhungern oder von der Brücke springen.



Hallo ich bin die BILD Zeitung und würde gerne meine Zeitung verkaufen, deswegen erfinde ich jetzt einfach mal ein paar Fälle. Es haben schon andre hier einiges dazu gesagt und man sollte wirklich nicht jedem Medium (und wenn es eh schon so nen schlechten Ruf hat) Glauben schenken.



Nyht schrieb:


> Dann gab es solche Leute die meinten die Mitglieder von Nihilum verdienen sich sein Lebensunterhalt damit. Bitte?! Ich hoffe ihr wusstet einfach nicht was ihr schreiben sollt oder ihr habt einfach keine Ahnung was die wirklich bekommen und wolltet einfach euren Käse dazu geben.



Achja und du weißt natürlich wieviel die Nihilum Leute bekommen? Ich kann/könnte sagen wieviel ein Member ungefähr bekommt, ich würde es nur nie öffentlich tun da mir dies im Vertrauen von einem Freund gesagt wurde.



Nyht schrieb:


> Weil er einfach keinen Skill besitzt um so einen Threat selbst zu machen. Ich kann dem jenigem eigentlich nur einen Keks anbieten und ihm einen Deutschkurs empfehlen. Okey, wenn ich neidisch auf solche Leute wäre, dann würde ich ganz bestimmt nicht so viel Kritik gegen das "kranke" spielen dieser Mitglieder verwenden. Also vergisst es, ich bin stolz das ich noch ein Reallife und somit eine Familie und Freunde habe die immer zu mir halten.



Warum sollte ich auf einen nihilum Member neidisch sein? Ich weiß wie sehr sie sich anstrengen und bemühen und auch arbeiten um das zu erreichen was sie erreicht haben. Ich vergöttere sie nicht ich bringe ihnen Respekt zu diesen Leistungen entgegen. Die andren Flames wurden ja schon reichlich zerlegt, daher sag ich jetzt nichts dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nyht schrieb:


> Ich bitte alle betroffene Leute dies nicht als persönlich anzuschauen. Macht euch einfach mal gedanken drüber und ich wette, ihr sieht von selbst ein, das ich mit diesem Threat recht behalte.



Wenigstens konnt ich jetzt meine schlechte Laune aufbessern. Danke das du mich zum Lachen gebracht hast.



Nyht schrieb:


> Das dieser Threat auf purer Wahrheit basiert und kein "Zeitverschwendungsbeitrag eines Vollpfosten ist". Wie siehts bei dir selber aus? Denkst du, du hast auch schon den Bezug zum Reallife verloren?



Zeig mir nur einen fakt in deinem Thread und ich bin ruhig.
Wie siehts bei mir aus:
Ich spiele seit Dezember 2004. Seitdem habe ich locker 400 Tage played ingame, vielleicht sogar mehr. Ich habe bei Irae AoD in ihrer besten Zeit gespielt (world second Kill), bei UndisputeD in ihrer besten Zeit (Horde Deutschland firstkills) und bei den Affenjungs (world third, etliche Deutsche Firstkills), habe in dieser Zeit meine Matura extern nachgeholt. Diese hat definitiv darunter gelitten das ich sehr viel WoW gespielt hatte, dennoch habe ich sie jetzt in der Tasche und übe bis zu 4 Jobs aus. Der Unterschied zu dir ist nur: Ich kenne beide Seiten sehr genau und kann daher gut einschätzen und sagen wie es wirklich in den beiden sehr unterschiedlichen Welten zugeht. 
Wenn die Beta rauskommt werde ich sicher wieder intensiver spielen und dann wenn WotLK live geht, werde ich sicherlich wieder die 50 Stunden in 3 Tagen erreichen, trotzdem kann ich sagen ich habe nie und werde nie (ok das kann man nie wirklich sagen, aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) den Bezug zur Realität verlieren. Es ist für mich einfach ein Ziel welches ich mir auferlegt habe. Ziele in Spielen zu erreichen ist nunmal leichter als im echten Leben und wenn man seine Ziele nicht mal im Spiel erreicht, wird man sich seltener trauen größere Lebensziele zu verwirklichen. Somit baue ich einfach mein Selbstvertrauen durch eine virtuelle Realität auf.

Eins möchte ich noch anhängen: Schade das einer sachlichen Diskussion wiedermal ausgewichen wird. Geht auf Argumente ein und zwar MIT Quellen oder eurer persönlichen Erfahrung, aber nicht mit irgendwas.


----------



## Thyia (16. Juli 2008)

Kann dir nur zustimmen, Kreki. Schön geschrieben.



> Ich hatte 3 mal das Vergnügen bei GIGA auftreten zu dürfen und es war immer wieder toll. Geld bekommst du übrigens keins, dir werden "nur" deine Reisekosten erstattet. (So kam ich aber trotzdem dazu Köln zu besuchen und auch neue Freunde kennen zulernen (welche dort wohnten und wir uns nur ingame kannten))
> Und ja ich kam leider nicht in den Genuss außerhalb von Deutschland aufzutreten doch auch dort ist es schon toll sich zu präsentieren. Nicht um sein Ego aufzupolieren sondern weil es einfach eine super Chance ist über sich selbst hinauszuwachsen und neue Sachen auszuprobieren und sowas hat zumindestens mir sehr viel Spass gemacht.



Jo, Reisekosten bezahlt zu bekommen reicht schon und dies meinte ich auch nur in Bezug auf Giga. Kann mir gut vorstellen das es Spass gemacht hat, ich hätte diesen sicher auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mindista (16. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du bei dir zu Hause machst, aber ich brauche für meinen Haushalt ne gute Stunde im Schnitt.... wenn überhaupt. Man kann nicht jeden Tag 10h nach einem Job suchen, soviele Alternativen gibt es wirklich nicht und man schickt auch nicht gleichzeitig an 100 Betriebe Bewerbungen raus. Daher bleibt einfach oft viel Zeit fürs zocken.



/sign

ich bin im moment leider arbeitslos. 

ja ich würde es gerne ändern und tue alles dafür. nur bin ich trotzdem immer wieder zwangsläufig dazu verpflichtet zu hause zu bleiben.

was kann ich in der zeit machen? wohnung aufräumen, jo. meine bude hat 32 m² .  selbst mit einer komplettreinigung bin ich in 2-3 stunden durch.
und dann? 

bewerbungen schreiben, jo. was meint ihr, wie lange das dauert? mein drucker ist recht fix. von hand schreibt kaum noch wer etwas. außerdem hat auch nicht jeder eine schöne scharfe handschrift. wenn ich mich handschritlich bewerben würde, kann ich die unterlagen genauso gut gleich in den papiercontainer stecken(falls es euch interessiert, ich schreibe bis zu 50 bewerbungen im monat).

stellengebote suchen, jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


morgens nachm aufstehen so gegen 7uhr (bin kein langschläfer und tagverpenner), studiere ich die zeitung nach angeboten. wenn ich was finde wirds ausgeschnitten und nach dem essen ne bewerbung fertig gemacht, wenn es mehrere sind werden halt entsprechend mehr fertig gemacht.

ok, einmal die woche gehe ich zum fotographen und hole mir neue bilder, da ich auch bei ablehnungen eher seltener meine unterlagen vollständig zurück bekomme. die aktion dauert meist so ne halbe stunde, inklusive hin und rückweg zu fuß.

ein auto habe ich ja, aber das ist im moment abgemeldet, da ich es finanziel nicht unterhalten kann. 
einmal in der woche setze ich mich dann ins auto meiner eltern und klapper größere städte ab und stelle mich bei firmen vor, alles addressen die ich so in den gelben seite finde. öfter pro woche kann ich es jedoch nicht machen, da die finanzielle belastung zu hoch wäre, klar bekomme ich einiges vom amt erstattet, aber das ist eine kann-leistung, kein muss, die erstattung wurde mir recht oft verweigert.

womit kann ich also nun meine zeit verbringen ? 
->gut ich könnte wie viele andere ganzen tag vorm tv hocken, nur ödet mich das tv programm spätens nach ner
halbe stunde an.

-> ich könnte ein buch lesen, jo. ich habe etwa 300 bücher in meiner wohnung, alle mehrfach durch. länger kann man sich damit nicht beschäftigen.
-> ich kann rausgehen und ne runde im park spazieren gehen. (mache ich auch öfters).

natürlich könnte jetzt jemand behaupten, ich könnte mich ja weiterbilden um meine chancen einen job zu finden, zu verbessern.
könnte ich, ja. nur selber bezahlen kann ich dafür nichts. und das amt hat mir umschulung/weiterbildung verweigert.

für viele arbeitslose ist wow nur eine beschäftigung und zeitvertreib. stellenangebote durchgehen und bewerbungen schreiben ist allerdings kein fulltime job, mit dem man sich rund um die uhr beschäftigen kann.

vieles anderes, was manche als hobby hier bringen hätte ich auch gerne, bzw hätte ich gerne wieder. nur gibts halt sachen die kann man sich nicht leisten


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. Juli 2008)

Ich will Nihilum NICHT in Schutz nehmen, aber:

Es ist genauso krank wie:

Bei der Paris-Dakar mitzufahren, einen Wüstenmarathon zu laufen - oder ich keine jemanden der ist von Lissabon nach Moskau gelaufen.
(Nicht gewandert, gefahren, geflogen)
Beim Hot Dog Wettessen oder ähnlichen Dingen mitmachen.
Mit einem Auto oder Motorrad mit über 300 auf der Autobahn zu fahren.
2 Kisten Bier und eine Flasche Schnaps auf einmal zu leeren.

Ich könnte EWIG so weiter machen.

Jeder Mensch der Industrienationen, also die Leute denen es so gut geht wie uns, hat ein gewisses Freizeitpensum zu bewältigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was er damit macht, ist meist sein Problem.

Warum ist also Dauerzocken verwerflicher als etwas der oben genannten ?

Ich finde, ohne Grund durch eine Wüste zu joggen/fahren genauso "krank" - diese Leute werden sogar noch bejubelt. Obwohl die Fahrer
sinnlos Benzin verblasen, die Umwelt verschmutzen und das eine oder andere mal einen Afrikaner über den Haufen fahren...

Also, mein Fazit.

Ein PC Spieler der Dauerzockt ist genauso "krank" oder "gesund" wie jeder andere. Er macht nur etwas im extremen Bereich.

Wieso sollte er auch nicht ? Besser als z.B. Sinnlos Benzin verfahren.


----------



## Pulsaris (16. Juli 2008)

Ich maße mir nicht an, die Mitglieder von Nihilum als süchtig oder krank zu bezeichnen... 
...Ich kenne sie nämlich nicht persönlich und kann mir demnach kein Urteil darüber erlauben.
Medienberichten entnehme ich, das diese Gilde offenbar kein schlechtes Bild abgibt, sondern
themengerecht Lesestoff liefert und weltweit erste Tötungen an Endgegnern vornimmt.
Das erfordert mit Sicherheit eine differenziertere Einstellung zum Spiel und ein wenig mehr 
Disziplin und Engagement, als stundenlang den Handelskanal mit sachfremden Inhalten zu füllen 
und gelegentlich eine Instanz im Gebirgspass der Totenwinde zu besuchen.

Was kommt nach "krank oder süchtig" als Thema von Dir ?

- Wachsen Nihilum automatisch Headsets an den Ohren ?
- Essen sie Pixelbrei ?
- Haben sie einen 48 Stunden Tag, während der gemeine Spieler lediglich mit 24 Stunden auskommen muss ?
- Findet eine erfolgreiche Liaison mit Messehostessen auf der GC oder E3 statt ?
- haben sie Twinks bei den PlayVanilla Sisters ?

Kurzum im Fachjargon:  Toleranz ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## scidi (16. Juli 2008)

Grundsätzlich muss ich dem Threadersteller recht geben, was das hardcore raiden betrifft!
aber wir reden hier nicht nur über nihilium und co. auch für pvpler,
die können auch hardcore durchzocken auch das 17h am Tag!



mfg scidi


----------



## Emptybook (16. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Das einzige Skill was Nihilium Member haben
> 
> ist
> 
> ...




Wozu muss ich mit einem Nihilium Member gesprochen haben 

um das abzuleiten 

wie gesagt das einzige skill sind die oben gennanten punkte 
wenn man kein Sonderschüler ist , und man erfüllt diese skills 

Kann man locker Nihilium member werden

übrigens ich selbst habe in meiner aktiven woW zeit auch gerne mal den samstag und sonntag ohne schlaf durchgezockt , das ist nichts besonderes machen viele , wenn ich wieder anfangen würde mit WoW täte ich sogar versuchen bei Nihilium reinzukommen


----------



## Aragorn1994 (16. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde schon ein bisslen das sie KRank sind.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das LEute die von was hattest du gesagt 11:00 bis 03:00 Uhr raiden und die sogar ihre Familie und Freunde sitzenlassen wenn sie in die Gilde wollen müssen sie das ja, noch ganz richtig sind.
Ich meine wie hört sich folgendes an:

Party aufn kalender angekreuzt mutter hat geburtstag
Du kommst nicht.Mutter ruft an 
,,Wo warst du Gestern´´
,,Habe mit meiner gilde iN WOW geraidet.´´

Ich finde Nihillum ist schon etwas krank.

BTW:Ich dachte Nihilum wäre keine Raidgilde mehr, ich meine das hätten sie mal offiziel gesagt.


----------



## Annovella (16. Juli 2008)

ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ich will mal wissen was die leute machen wenn wow nichtmehr so aktiv bespielt wird, die menschen kriegen doch zu 100% nichts im reallife hin, zockn die dann andere mmorpgs?


----------



## Greeki (16. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Wozu muss ich mit einem Nihilium Member gesprochen haben
> 
> um das abzuleiten
> 
> ...



Weil du keine Ahnung hast von Highendcontent? Was war deine beste "Platzierung"? Hört sich nach Schwanzvergleich an soll aber keiner sein, denn ich will hier nur klipp und klar sagen das es ein *riesen* Unterschied ist mit und ohne Guide zu spielen. Einfach Zeit zu investieren bringt KEINEN Erfolg man muss sich diesen erarbeiten, Blizzard verschenkt zwar viel aber auch nicht alles.


----------



## syion (16. Juli 2008)

Wie man sich so aufregen kann... warum muss sowas immer ausdiskutiert werden, lass die Leute doch machen woran sie Spaß haben, zwingt sie ja keiner zu...
Leben und leben lassen ._.


----------



## Muahdib (16. Juli 2008)

Krank ...

Aber es ist halt ihr weg Erfolg zu haben und zu zeigen wehn das später mal interressiert ... hm eher niemanden .


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Krank ...
> 
> Aber es ist halt ihr weg Erfolg zu haben und zu zeigen wehn das später mal interressiert ... hm eher niemanden .


mit dem 2. satz kann ich zustimmen aber ich würd es jetz nich krank oder sucht nennen sind sie wow süchtig? ich glaube nicht die ziehen an wie hölle wen n neuer raid rauskommt um die ersten die besten zu sein da zocken se halt bis zum umfallen damit sie es schaffen zielstrebig würd ichs nennen nicht süchtig.
Und krank hmm kommt eher hin aber wie ein vorposter sagte es ist wie arbeit für die die haben keinen spass dran also würd ichs auch nich krank nennen.
Ich würd es schlichtweg ergreifend ihre Arbeit nennen sucht oder krank find ich unpassend naja jeder muss wissen wie er seine zeit verbringen will


----------



## Emptybook (16. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Weil du keine Ahnung hast von Highendcontent? Was war deine beste "Platzierung"? Hört sich nach Schwanzvergleich an soll aber keiner sein, denn ich will hier nur klipp und klar sagen das es ein *riesen* Unterschied ist mit und ohne Guide zu spielen. Einfach Zeit zu investieren bringt KEINEN Erfolg man muss sich diesen erarbeiten, Blizzard verschenkt zwar viel aber auch nicht alles.




enfach zeit zu investieren langt völlig für WoW 

WoW+viel Zeit= Erfolg 

also du sagst man muss vorher mit Nihilium Membern sprechen um Ahnung vom Highendcontent zu haben aha , und jetzt ,ohne guide sinds try and fail and learn sachen , klar haben die leader der Gilde viel Erfahrung und schöpfen aus diesem pool . 


Das wie gesagt Zeit fordert was das einzige ausmacht.

Deswegen ist WoW auch scheise , und bedient nur die Masse und deswegen ist es auch kein e-sport , das spiel ist einfach schlecht und nur etwas für welche die spaß dran haben , und für Arbeitslose mit erhgeiz und sitzfleisch.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juli 2008)

Spam, Flames und nach der Säuberung sinnentfremdete Beiträge entfernt.

Habe die Ehre.


----------



## Chillers (16. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Weil du keine Ahnung hast von Highendcontent? Was war deine beste "Platzierung"? Hört sich nach Schwanzvergleich an soll aber keiner sein, denn ich will hier nur klipp und klar sagen das es ein *riesen* Unterschied ist mit und ohne Guide zu spielen. Einfach Zeit zu investieren bringt KEINEN Erfolg man muss sich diesen erarbeiten, Blizzard verschenkt zwar viel aber auch nicht alles.



Dem stimme ich zu.
Gilden wie Nihilum müssen solche Bedingungen stellen, weil sie eben auch G(eld) verdienen mit ihrem status durch Sponsoren und so. Und dann ist das eben kein Spiel mehr, sondern Arbeit. 

Bedenklich wird es für Gilden mit minderjährigen membern (die Volljährigen sollten ja wissen, was sie da tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), die nie was verdienen werden und nur Zeit verplempern, aber nie so weit kommen werden, dass sie oben mitspielen oder Kontakte in die Spieleszene knüpfen können.. 
und davon gibt es viel zu viele..aber das ist ein anderes Problem.

Ist wie bei DSDS oder ähnlichen shows, viele gehen den Bach ´runter, aber schlauer ist man erst hinterher..oder Jahre später.

Die Zukunft wird´s zeigen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyht (16. Juli 2008)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Ich hab mal was in *fett* geändert, quasi zum Nachdenken. Man pausiert um sich mit seiner RL-Umwelt zu befassen und hängt trotzdem Planlos am Computer herum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke Theosch/Ronnvomfels für deinen Eindruck. Aber ich habe doch erwähnt das ein paar Leuten den Skill fehlt zum einen Thread eröffnen. Scheinbar auch manchen den Skill zum lesen bzw. denken. Es soll jetzt gegenüber dir nicht böse gemeint sein, aber wie in meinem Text beschrieben, gammelte ich nur abends vor dem Computer und nicht den ganzen Tag! Wochenende ist doch klar das man raus geht; bei dir nicht?



Osse schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch zu deiner Meinung. Leider kann ich deiner Meinung nicht zustimmen, so wie du sie hier formulierst und egal für wie richtig du sie hälst. Es mag sicherlich so sein, daß diese Menschen viel Freizeit in ihr Hobby investieren. [...]


Osse auch dir danke für deine zeitaufwendige Meinung, aber:

1. Du sagtest doch man soll nicht über andere urteilen bevor man sie kennt. Du aber über mich schon? 
2. Ich flame niemanden zu, auch nicht die, die meinen Thread beantworten. Ich möchte nur vielen Leuten klar machen das, das Spielen der Mitglieder von Nihilum krank ist. Ich flame, diskriminiere und mache sie auch nicht lächerlich. 
3. Wer Rechtschreibefehler findet darf sie behalten. 



Kreki schrieb:


> Spitze Begründung. Aus der Luft gegriffen sagt dir was oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke Kreki für deine erfrischende Antwort. Mhm, okey... wenn das aus der Luft gegriffen sein soll - was schlägts du denn so vor? 


Ich möchte nun nochmal gerne vermerken; wer diesen Thread verunstalten will, bzw. einfach seine Flames los werden will, soll das bitte in seinem eigenen Thread machen. Danke! 

Ahja, danke Noxiel für dein Eingreifen. Obwohl... ich denke du hast noch ein paar vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (16. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> Danke Kreki für deine erfrischende Antwort. Mhm, okey... wenn das aus der Luft gegriffen sein soll - was schlägts du denn so vor?



Das du dich informierst was die so von Beruf sind. Du stempelst sie einfach ab ohne jeglichem nachfragen oder anderer Quellen und sowas nennt man im Volksmund: Aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## Osse (16. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> Osse auch dir danke für deine zeitaufwendige Meinung, aber:
> 
> 1. Du sagtest doch man soll nicht über andere urteilen bevor man sie kennt. Du aber über mich schon?
> 2. Ich flame niemanden zu, auch nicht die, die meinen Thread beantworten. Ich möchte nur vielen Leuten klar machen das, das Spielen der Mitglieder von Nihilum krank ist. Ich flame, diskriminiere und mache sie auch nicht lächerlich.
> 3. Wer Rechtschreibefehler findet darf sie behalten.



1. Man kann sehr gut über Leute urteilen, die man nicht kennt. So kann ich mir zum Beispiel auf Grundlage der von dir formulierten Texte ein Urteil darüber erlauben, daß du viel uninformierten Unfug schreibst. Siehe meinen vorherigen Post.  
Was ich mir nicht erlauben kann, ist über dein Real Life, Aussehen und eventuelle Krankheiten zu urteilen. Weil ich dich nicht kenne. 

2. Sehe ich anders. Der zitierte Rechtschreibflame in meinem vorherigen Beitrag nur als Beispiel. Womit ich aber viel mehr ein Problem habe, ist daß du deine persönliche Meinung hier als Wahrheit präsentierst. Und wie ich und einige andere bereits in dieser Diskussion erläutert haben, ist sie aufgrund einiger Tatsachen und Argumentationsfehler nicht. 
Es ist dein gutes Recht, an deiner Meinung festzuhalten, aber du machst dich ehrlich gesagt mit deinen Predigten lächerlich.

3. Wie du anderen, so ich dir. <3


----------



## ReWahn (16. Juli 2008)

The schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine. Meine vll etwas zu liberale Haltung.
> 
> MfG The Holy Paladin



Manche Leute hier sollten sich diesen Grundsatz mal zu Herzen nehmen...
Leben und Leben lassen....



Dryadris schrieb:


> Also ich glaube mein Chef würde mir was husten, wenn ich ankommen würde: "Du Chef ich bräuchte voraussichtlich von x bis y Urlaub weil ich muss da mit meiner Gilde den First Kill schaffen. Allerdings kann es auch sein, dass ich den Urlaub spontan um ein oder 2 Wochen verlängern muss, weil wir länger brauchen als geplant und in der Zeit vor dem Release bräuchte ich auch Urlaub, weil da muss ich farmen gehen. Meinst du das liese sich machen? Kann ja den Urlaub für die nächsten 2 Jahre schon im vorraus nehmen oder gibt es da eventuell Probleme?"
> 
> 
> Sicherlich mag es nice sein bei einem First Kill dabei zu sein, aber dafür mein RL zu 100% aufgeben? Never!!
> ...



Im Normalfall kannst du Urlaub nehmen wann du ihn nehmen willst. Was du in dieser Urlaubszeit tust hat deinen Chef nichts anzugehen. (Ausser du hast deinen Gesamturlaub fürs Jahr schon überschritten)

Vom Privatleben der ProGamer haben wir alle keine Ahnung, es als nicht vorhanden abzustempeln nur weil sie bei neuem Content ne Zeit lang intensiv raiden halte ich doch für nicht gerechtfertigt.

Un selbst wenn es nicht existiert - wayne? Das sind erwachsene Menschen, die werden ja wohl ihr Leben so gestalten dürfen wie sie es wollen, und solange sie damit keinem anderen schaden hat niemand das Recht ihnen einen Vorwurf zu machen oder sie für 'krank' zu befinden.



Emptybook schrieb:


> enfach zeit zu investieren langt völlig für WoW
> 
> WoW+viel Zeit= Erfolg
> 
> ...



Es gehört schon etwas mehr dazu, einen firstkill zu holen. Sitzfleisch und Zeit sind Vorraussetzung, ja, dazu brauchst du Auffassungsgabe, ein einigermassen gutes Gedächtnis, Teamfähigkeit... kurzum, du brauchst Skill.




Leute, hört doch bitte auf, die ProGamer immer schlechtzureden... Die sind sich der konsequenzen ihres Lebensstils durchaus bewusst, es sind erwachsene Menschen, also asst sie verdammt noch mal ihr eigenes Leben führen, so wie SIE es für richtig halten! Nicht wie ihr oder die Gesellschaft es für richtig haltet.


----------



## scidi (17. Juli 2008)

Ich würde sagen, ein Progamer sagt nichts über sein RL weil er nicht sagen will das er arbeitslos ist..
Oder würdest du gerne sagen das du ein arbeitsloser bist der nur wow spielt?

kennt ihr die gilde Obscurus?
Auch eine der Pro Gilden auf der welt (server taerar www.obscurus.eu)

Ich habe mit vielen spielern kontakt gehabt, die meisten waren tatsächlich arbeitslos!
und das ist einfach ein fakt. Sie raiden 5x in der Woche (schon immer und nicht nur bei einem content!!!!!!!!)
und diese laufen auch zwischen 10-15 stunden, freunde.. 
bitte, wir reden hier nicht nur über einen content der vlt 2 monate dauert bis er clear ist..

sagt mal aus wie vielen leuten besteht ein SW raid?
jaaa 25 leute, und wie viel muss man da durchrushen bis man 25 leute mit SW equip rumlaufen?
hmmm ich denke ein paar mal...

naja 


mfg scidi


----------



## Ashnaeb (17. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> Fehler dürfen passieren, wiederholen sie sich ist man für Nihilum nutzlos. [...] Mhm, letztens hatte ich ein Qualifikationsgespräch mit meinem Chef; und dieser hat mir genau das gleiche gesagt.




Rofl? Dann machst Du Dir jedenfalls zu Recht Gedanken über das richtige oder falsche Hobby mit Suchtcharakter....


----------



## Bentok (17. Juli 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, diese ANFORDERUNGEN sind MEINESERACHTENS nicht mehr vertrettbar und ich geb dem TE Recht, es IST KRANK!!! Man sollte NIEMALS und ich wiederhole es gern, NIEMALS sein RL wegen einem Virtuellen Spiel schleifen lassen. Familiäre Festivitäten ausfallen lassen? Hackts???? Mein Gott man lebt nicht ewig, und seine Eltern im Normallfall noch weniger ewig. Was ich damit sagen will ist, das DAS kein Hobbys mehr ist. Es ist EINE Sache der Beste sein zu wollen, aber ne andere dafür sein gesamtes RL wegzuschmeissen.

Und wer behauptet ich seie Neidisch, den kann ich nur  auslachen^^, denn ebenfalls wie einige andere bin ich Stolz darauf eine Freundin zu haben, mit meiner Family sehr gut auskommen zu können und Ausbildungstechnisch auch auf dem besten Wege zu seien.

Was bringt mir WoW denn, wenn ich alles andere dafür vernachlässige. Die WoW Server werden auch nicht ewig Online sein. Und was dann? Ist das dann das Ende der Welt? Nunja leider muss man sagen, das die personen die in solch Gilden sind, sich net so einfach überreden lassen mal vernünftig zu werden, denn etwas "Besonderes" zu sein treibt einen weiter dazu an... da kann kommen was wolle...

Wie dem auch sei, ich gebe dem TE in allen Punkten Recht, und stehe ebenfalls hinter jenem Thread! 
Werdet vernünftig und schnuppert mal an eurem RL denn Games sind es nicht wert Family stehen zu lassen...


Liebe Grüße
Bentok


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

scidi schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, ein Progamer sagt nichts über sein RL weil er nicht sagen will das er arbeitslos ist..
> Oder würdest du gerne sagen das du ein arbeitsloser bist der nur wow spielt?
> 
> kennt ihr die gilde Obscurus?
> ...





Bentok schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, diese ANFORDERUNGEN sind MEINESERACHTENS nicht mehr vertrettbar und ich geb dem TE Recht, es IST KRANK!!! Man sollte NIEMALS und ich wiederhole es gern, NIEMALS sein RL wegen einem Virtuellen Spiel schleifen lassen. Familiäre Festivitäten ausfallen lassen? Hackts???? Mein Gott man lebt nicht ewig, und seine Eltern im Normallfall noch weniger ewig. Was ich damit sagen will ist, das DAS kein Hobbys mehr ist. Es ist EINE Sache der Beste sein zu wollen, aber ne andere dafür sein gesamtes RL wegzuschmeissen.
> 
> Und wer behauptet ich seie Neidisch, den kann ich nur  auslachen^^, denn ebenfalls wie einige andere bin ich Stolz darauf eine Freundin zu haben, mit meiner Family sehr gut auskommen zu können und Ausbildungstechnisch auch auf dem besten Wege zu seien.
> 
> ...



Genauso wie der TE, versteht ihr scheinbar nicht den Unterschied zwischen dem, was ihr für vernünftig hältet und dem was andere Leute darüber denken. 

Was ist daran vernünftig sein ganzes Leben darauf auszurichten z.B. die Tour de France zu gewinnen? Du trainierst 7 Tage die Woche, hälst eine strenge Diät, ruinierst dir wie viele Profi Sportler auf lange Sicht deine Gesundheit (z.B. die Kniescheiben bei Fechtern... von Doping fange ich jetzt erst garnicht an), verdienst solange du nicht super erfolgreich in einem Breitensport bist und für die Medien interessant bist relativ wenig, musst bis zum Ende deiner Profikarriere ackern und gewinnst wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal bei den Zielen die du dir gesetzt hast... Überleg mal wieviele Leute bei Olympia nie etwas gewonnen haben. Und mit ~40 kannst du dann nur hoffen einen halbwegs guten Job zu finden um weiter über die Runden zu kommen. Wie sich so ein Programm auf die Familie/Beziehung/Freunde auswirkt ist sicherlich auch nicht nur positiv. 

Das wäre für mich absolut nichts... genauso wie mit Nihilum zu raiden. Und trotzdem renne ich nicht in Foren rum und beschimpfe Leute deren Lebensplanung anders aussieht als meine als krank/süchtig oder werfe ihnen vor, ihr "echtes Leben" wegzuwerfen.

Ihr wisst doch nicht einmal, was die Jungs von Nihilum und Co beruflich machen, ob sie eine Freundin haben, wie sie mit ihrer Familie zurecht kommen und was sie sonst so treiben. Stattdessen wird jedem von euch sofort klar: "HA! wer da spielt, vernachlässigt seine Familie und lässt den 2 Jährigen Bruder alleine am Grab der Eltern stehen weil grad nen Raid auf BT ansteht!"
Wisst ihr überhaupt was ein Family Dinner ist? Wurde ja frei übersetzt als Familienfest... ist aber eher ein gemeinsames Abendessen im Kreis der engen Familie. Und wie oft sitzt ihr denn mit allen engen Familien Mitgliedern am Tisch und nehmt euch ~1.5h Zeit um gemütlich zu essen und zu plaudern? 

Und was macht euer echtes Leben denn so viel besser als das eines Arbeitslosen der WoW spielt? Wer hier auf moralisch macht und es für weg geworfene Zeit hält sich täglich zu amüsieren, bei dem was einem Spaß macht, sollte sich mal genaue Gedanken machen über den Sinn des Lebens und ob von 8:00-16:00 für fünf tage die Woche in einem Job den man nicht als Freizeit betrachten würde, von 16-65 einem mehr einbringt als eine goldene Uhr falls der Chef großzügig ist. 
Wenn ihr jeden Winkel der Erde bereist, die Welt verbessert, kosmische Weisheit erlangt oder auch nur im kleinen etwas tut, wie anständig eure kinder erziehen und ihnen eine großartige Zukunft bieten... dann würde ich so eine Kritik vielleicht noch nachvollziehen können. Aber solche Gutmenschen seid ihr mit Sicherheit nicht, denn dann würdet ihr vermutlich nicht hier posten sondern mit etwas besserem in eurem echten Leben beschäftig sein. 

Die WoW Server werden irgendwann offline gehen... und zu der Zeit wird nen anderes Spiel WoW ablösen. So wie es schon ein paar mal passiert ist. Schaut euch halt einfach an, wer von den WoW Topgilden schon erfolgreich in Everquest unterwegs war. Und vorallem was es diesen Leuten eingebracht hat.

Ihr tut doch nichts anderes, als euch hier über leute auszulassen, ohne selbst etwas vorweisen zu können. Eigentlich geht es doch nur darum, sich selbst besser zu fühlen als die anderen... "pah world first kills! was ist das schon? für sowas verballern die ihre wertvolle Zeit? ich habe eine ausbildung zum elektriker und spiele nebenbei auch WoW! HARHAR"
Denkt mal an die Zeit in der ihr euch anstrengen musstet, um euren Schulabschluss zu schaffen, während andere Menschen in eurem  damaligen Alter bereits ein Gastsemester in Yale absolviert haben. Oder einfach nur eine Klasse übersprungen haben. Man wie ihr eure Zeit damals sinnlos verschwendet habt. Und vermutlich auch noch Stress mit den Eltern gehabt wegen einer nicht so guten Note. Und darauf seid ihr dann auch noch stolz? Nach euren eigenen Maßstäben habt ihr doch versagt. Hat ja nichtmal für ein Musikpädagogik Studium gereicht oder für eine Freundin die nen internationales Model und Prinzessin ist.   

Nach unten zu spucken ist immer leicht. Seid doch einfach glücklich mit dem was ihr erreicht und habt, habt Mitleid mit den Leuten die vermeintlich weniger haben als ihr und zeigt bei der Gelegenheit ein bisschen Demut und Dankbarkeit für euer bescheidenes Glück.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (17. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> Danke Theosch/Ronnvomfels für deinen Eindruck. Aber ich habe doch erwähnt das ein paar Leuten den Skill fehlt zum einen Thread eröffnen. Scheinbar auch manchen den Skill zum lesen bzw. denken. Es soll jetzt gegenüber dir nicht böse gemeint sein, aber wie in meinem Text beschrieben, gammelte ich nur abends vor dem Computer und nicht den ganzen Tag! Wochenende ist doch klar das man raus geht; bei dir nicht?


Du erhärtest den Eindruck selbst über Deine subjektive Ausdrucksform. Auch ich habe einiges Sinvolles in diesem Threath erwähnt, sonst wäre es von den Moderatoren mit Recht aussortiert worden. Ich bin halt nicht mit Deiner Meinung konform. Verständlich, weil ich eine andere Lebenserfahrung habe. Und die ist eben: Da die Computer und Netzwerke in allen Gebieten des Lebens Einzug gehalten haben, sind sie auch als RL-Bedingungen in Bezug zu Arbeit und Hobby zu akzeptieren und endlich die bewährten gewohnten wie hinreichenden gesetzlichen Maße darauf anzuwenden. Ausserdem liebe ich es mich variabel zu beschäftigen. Da ist ein eher Farmspiel wie WOW es inzwischen ist nicht weit oben auf der Spiellustliste. Für diese Erkenntnis brauchte ich keine Spielpause. Aber ich rate jedem, der ein anderes MMO spielen möchte eine an um sich von vielen Gewohnheiten in WoW lösen zu können und das Neue objektiver anspielen.

Es gilt vor irgendwelchen Behauptungen ========>


Kreki schrieb:


> Das du dich informierst was die so von Beruf sind. Du stempelst sie einfach ab ohne jeglichem nachfragen oder anderer Quellen und sowas nennt man im Volksmund: Aus der Luft gegriffen.



Weil genau solche Behauptungen, besser Gerüchte Menschen die Chance nimmt in einem respektablem RL zu bleiben.


----------



## ReWahn (17. Juli 2008)

@Osse: /sign! /doppelsign!

Hast eigentlich ales gesagt, mehr ist zu diesem Thema nicht mehr beizutragen...

also eigentlich Zeit fürn /close...


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> @Osse: /sign! /doppelsign!
> 
> Hast eigentlich ales gesagt, mehr ist zu diesem Thema nicht mehr beizutragen...
> 
> also eigentlich Zeit fürn /close...



jetzt fühle ich mich aber geehrt irgendwie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> jetzt fühle ich mich aber geehrt irgendwie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zurecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ma schauen ob dem TE dazu noch was einfällt... oder ob er seinen buffed account mit sage un schreibe 3 (!) Forenposts (ale in dem thread -_-) nicht mehr besucht... wäre nicht der erste von dieser sorte...


----------



## Berrry (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> Genauso wie der TE, versteht ihr scheinbar nicht den Unterschied zwischen dem, was ihr für vernünftig hältet und dem was andere Leute darüber denken.
> 
> Was ist daran vernünftig sein ganzes Leben darauf auszurichten z.B. die Tour de France zu gewinnen? Du trainierst 7 Tage die Woche, hälst eine strenge Diät, ruinierst dir wie viele Profi Sportler auf lange Sicht deine Gesundheit (z.B. die Kniescheiben bei Fechtern... von Doping fange ich jetzt erst garnicht an), verdienst solange du nicht super erfolgreich in einem Breitensport bist und für die Medien interessant bist relativ wenig, musst bis zum Ende deiner Profikarriere ackern und gewinnst wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal bei den Zielen die du dir gesetzt hast... Überleg mal wieviele Leute bei Olympia nie etwas gewonnen haben. Und mit ~40 kannst du dann nur hoffen einen halbwegs guten Job zu finden um weiter über die Runden zu kommen. Wie sich so ein Programm auf die Familie/Beziehung/Freunde auswirkt ist sicherlich auch nicht nur positiv.
> 
> ...




Einer der wenigen wirklich vernünftigen Antworten.


----------



## Greeki (17. Juli 2008)

scidi schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, ein Progamer sagt nichts über sein RL weil er nicht sagen will das er arbeitslos ist..
> Oder würdest du gerne sagen das du ein arbeitsloser bist der nur wow spielt?
> 
> kennt ihr die gilde Obscurus?
> ...




Und genau du bist wieder einer der trotz Unwissenheit irgendwas von sich gibt... aber hauptsache mitgeredet.
Nochmal: Die Nihilum Leute sind nicht alle arbeitslos, eigentlich ist der kleinste Teil von ihnen arbeitslos, der Rest studiert oder arbeitet (oder geht noch zur Schule).

Ja ich kenne Obscurus und nein sie sind und waren nie eine Topgilde. Sie waren im Deutschen Raum mal gut, international hatten sie aber nie was erreicht und nein sie raiden nicht 10-15 Stunden pro Tag (oder 5 mal die Woche) sie raideten original 4-7 Stunden, wobei 7 schon ne wirklich Ausnahme ist. Falls dir ein Member das weiss machen wollte, dann hat er dich schlicht weg verarscht, denn es gibt viele Leute die das gerne machen da es eben so leichtgläubige Menschen wie dich gibt.

Zum Thema Equip: Den Leuten geht es nicht um Equip. Equip ist ein netter Beigeschmack, aber es geht um den Ruhm als erster einen Boss zu legen und um nichts anderes.


----------



## Caveman1979 (17. Juli 2008)

Erstmal sehr gutes thema und sehr gut ausgearbeitet.

Ich weiß nicht wie aber ich gehe mal von einem Member aus wie mich!

6uhr aufstehen (duschen,kaffee und frühstück nebenbei etwas fehrnsehn meistens nachrichten und wetterbericht anschaun)
7.30uhr zwenge ich mich ins Auto und fahre zur Arbeit(erfodert von mir manschmal das ich über plötzlich auftrettene probleme schnelle lösungen finde oder gesunde Alternativen vorbringe)

16uhr Heimfahrt (wenn alles gut geht und nicht etwas mit schwerwiegenden problemen kam)

16.30uhr daheim (bier aufgemacht,relaxt und entspannt vor die Kiste haun und den Tag nochmal revue passieren lassen,kann sogar passieren das ich da immer noch etwas an die arbeit denke zwecks ah das hätte ich ja auch noch so lösen können)

18uhr wird mich meistens der Hunger so plagen das ich nachgebe und mir ein Essen zauber!

20uhr mh nix im Fernsehn langweilig ah könnte ja mal Wow reinschsaun!

23uhr verdamte axt ich bin ja schon wieder viel zulange dabei (sry jungs morgen ist mein tag wieder etwas ansträngend geh off)

da hätten wir 3h am tag für wow ist schon ganz schön viel wenn man bedenkt jede Frau wäre bis zur unendlichkeit dankbar wenn man sich mal 3h intensiv um sie kümmern würde.

Wochenende sieht etwas anders aus!
Da sind die dinge zuerledigen die unter der woche liegen geblieben sind und einkäufe und ähnliches.
da könnte ich sagen wa mal auf 5h kommen was ja mega viel zeit ist finde ich.


Ja also ich muss zugeben die member von Nil sollten sie ein Rl besitzen hut ab! muest mir schreiben wie ihr das macht aber beim besten wille ich komme nicht mal in 1woche auf die spielzeit die ihr für ein wochenende vorraus setzt.

Doch eine Frage habe ich betrifft das sponsoring zahlen sie die spielzeit die ihr da vorlegt wenn ja da kann ich es ja verstehn dann ist es aber kein spaß sondern ein job den ihr da erledigt ein schöner eventuell muss ich zugeben aber spaßig bestimmt nicht mehr


----------



## Huntara (17. Juli 2008)

> Und genau du bist wieder einer der trotz Unwissenheit irgendwas von sich gibt... aber hauptsache mitgeredet.



Das hättest Du Dir sparen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also für mich ist das in dieser Form kein Hobby mehr sondern geht für mich eher in die Richtung "krank". 
Wobei ich aber hinzufügen möchte, das "krank" sich sehr abwertend anhört und eher würde ich es als ein "psychisches Problem" ansehen.

Ein Bekannter von mir, der in dieser Form auch eine zeitlang so viel WoW gezockt hat, hat den absoluten Bezug zur Realität verloren. 
Für ihn war nur noch dieses Spiel "real" und er war auch arbeitslos, denn woher soll z.B. ein Student (der auch ab und zu mal lernen muss, bzw.
evtl. auch mal arbeiten muss um seinen Lebensunterhalt finanzieren zu können) die Zeit sonst her nehmen? 

Was meinen Bekannten betrifft kann ich nur so viel dazu sagen, das er derzeit immer noch in Therapie ist, es ihm aber schon deutlich besser geht.
Blizzard schreibt zu Anfang während das Spiel lädt  nicht umsonst den Hinweis, *das man seine Freunde nicht nur in WoW treffen soll, sondern auch
mal außerhalb des Spiels.*

Was ich von solchen Gilden halte: 

1. Ist es jedem seine Entscheidung, jeder ist für sich verantwortlich, aber
2. wenn ich Leute sehe, die nur dieses Spiel im Kopf haben, arbeitslos sind und sich nicht bemühen eine Stelle zu finden, könnt ich kotzen
3. wenn Gilden Anforderungen stellen, das man sein Privatleben in dieser Form vernachlässigen soll, 
der sollte wissen auf was er sich einlässt, bzw. was man von ihm erwartet und
4. solange "Progamer" anderen keinen "Schaden" zufügen, bzw. andere nicht irgendwie belasten, ist mir das relativ egal. 

Finsche


----------



## Mitzy (17. Juli 2008)

Also, ich selber spiele auch recht viel kann man sagen. Ich arbeite (bzw. bin Azubi- hab aber halt dennoch die gleiche Stunden Anzahl zu arbeiten wie ein Geselle- daher sag ich mal arbeiten) meine 8 Stunden, halte meine 30min Pause, rede mit meinen Mit- Azubis. Wenn ich nach Hause komme, dann mach ich was im Haushalt- was gerade anliegt- und bin dann meistens von 19 bis 23 Uhr am PC. Entweder ich arbeite, oder spiele- jenachdem was ich auf der Arbeit geschafft habe bzw. nicht geschafft.
Ich esse ebenfalls selten bis gar nicht mit meiner Familie, was allerdings andere Gründe als „ich muss zocken!“- like hat, des Weiteren meide ich Familienfeste ebenfalls. Was mein, dennoch finde ich auch, dass die Regeln mancher Raidgilden einfach nur krass sind. Auf meinem Server gibt es als Beispiel eine Raidgilde, die will das du alle twinks nennst, bei dem neu erstellen eines twinks diesen chars sofort zu „deiner Liste“ hinzufügst- alle Charaktere mit Screenshots auch belegst UND alle deine chars nur mit dieser einen Raidgilde losziehen. Wenn du dagegen verstößt, dann wirst du sofort gekickt.
Bei Nihilum sind die Regeln auch schon ein wenig krass, alleine die Zeit die man zockt. Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich gerade am Wochenende gerne mal einen Tag durchzocke, ob es nun regnet oder nicht.
Ich mache meine Arbeit am Samstag, ich frühstücke, wenn ich denke es sollte sein dusche ich auch mal und ich ziehe mich sogar an wenn ich mir meine Brötchen hole (ich sage das, weil ich schon allerhand verschiedener Leute in dieserlei Hinsicht gesehen habe- ´n Freund von mir hat sich teils nicht mehr gewaschen und hat nix gegessen…). Wenn ich dann Haus- und Gartenarbeit fertig habe, dann setze ich mich gerne vor den PC und zocke schon mal bis 1 Uhr morgens oder sonst wann. Vorausgesetzt ich habe Lust, nix vor und bin Gesundheitlich nicht angeschlagen.
Während meiner Zeit die ich in WoW verbrachte (teils in der Beta- zum Ende hin- und dann von release an) hab ich viele Leute kennen gelernt- positiv und negativ- viele Leute auch im „Reallife“ getroffen und mich gut mit Ihnen angefreundet. Ich bin ein Bewegungsmuffel kann man sagen (was vielerlei Gründe hat) und meine Freunde (die ich im Reallife kennen gelernt habe bzw. von da seid anfang an kenne- hört sich irgendwie schei*e an…) wohnen leider sehr weit weg… Einer ca. 700km, der nächste um die 644km und letzterer „nur“ ~500km- ich zähle jetzt nur die 3 als Beispiel auf. Klar, man trifft sich immer noch ab und zu- man arbeitet und hat leider nicht soviel Zeit.
WoW ist aufgrund dieser Sache eine Art zweiter Wohnort für uns geworden. Wir können alle zusammen reden wie damals (Skype, TS, einfach nur Gruppen/ Gilden chat als Beispiel) und was unternehmen. Klar, ins Kino oder ins Schwimmbad kann man in WoW nicht- aber man kann immerhin eine Freundschaft aufrecht halten, die man, ohne diese „virtuelle Welt“ (ich meine allgemein alle virtuellen Dinge) nicht aufrecht hätte halten können. Briefe schreiben, ok, ist schön- wird aber auch irgendwann extrem langweilig oder sonst was. Wobei ich nicht sagen kann, ob es einfach oder schwer wäre, da ich´s nicht versucht habe.
Ich gebe zu, ich bin mindestens gefährdet was die WoW- Sucht angeht, wenn nicht sogar total süchtig. Ich weiß nur, dass ich auf der Arbeit an meine Arbeit denken kann, beim einkaufen weiß ich, was ich brauche um am Abend was zu essen/ trinken und das ich auch sonst mit den Gedanken da bin, wo sie sein sollten- und wenn ich WoW spiele, dann denke ich halt (sozusagen) an WoW.
Irgendwann sind die WoW Server down (ich hab mal gehört, dass Blizzard WoW nur 6 Jahre aufrecht halten will- das war ganz zu Anfang von WoW in einem Interview gesagt worden), aber das macht mir (wenn ich dran denke) wenig aus. Es wird neue Spiele geben- WAR als Beispiel, auf was ich mich freue- und die Menschen sind ja nicht aus der Welt, die man kennen gelernt hat. Klar, mit einigen wird man keinen/ kaum noch Kontakt haben, wenn die Server down sind.

Diese PC/ Internet bzw. in diesem Fall hier WoW Sucht/ Krankheit kann allerdings auch andere Gründe haben (wobei ich nicht sagen kann, ob sie in diesem Thread schon erwähnt wurden- wenn ja, tut mir Leid :/ ).
Als Beispiel wenn man ausgeschlossen wird, in der Gesellschaft, weil man „anders“ ist. Durch Krankheiten, Äußerlichkeiten oder ähnliches.
Gerade solche Menschen neigen zu der Sucht oder anders genannt „Zur Leidenschaft des Computer spielens“, weil es ziemlich egal ist, wie krank man ist oder wie man aussieht. In WoW wird ein „häßlicher“ Mensch genauso behandelt wie ein „gut aussehender“. Es kommt auf was Verhalten an, das man an den Tag legt. Während man im „Reallife“ sagt „Ey alda siehste scheiße aus“ würde man sowas in WoW zum einen nicht sagen können (außer man lädt Bilder auf WoWFaces hoch, dann kann man das sagen- wird allerdings von vielen dann auf die Abschussliste gesetzt, wenn die beleidigte Person nett ist) und zum anderen interessiert es keinen- bzw. wenige- wie die Person im „Reallife“ aussieht. Solange die Spieler nett (was sich, als Beispiel, in Hilfsbereitschaft, Zuvorkommenheit- gibt´s das Wort?- Respekt untereinander zeigen lässt) sind und spielen können (als Beispiel sollte ein mage wissen, dass er dem Tank nicht versuchen sollte die aggro zu klauen… Außer die Gruppe kennt sich und man warnt den Tank *fg* Allerdings sollte man dann darauf achten, dass es beide als spaß verstehen und keiner es dem anderen nachträgt… Und auch nur dann versuchen, wenn es kein wipe nach sich zieht).
Diese Punkte wirken sich positiv aus, auf die Spieler, die im „Reallife“ meistens wegen oben genannten Punkten Probleme kriegen.

Ich denke, wenn die Gesellschaft in vielerlei Dingen Toleranter wird, dann würden die Anzahl der Krankheiten/ Süchte nach dem Internet bzw. allen, wo man sich „verstecken“ (ich weiß, dass Wort ist extrem mies gewählt- aber im Endeffekt tun diese Leute ja das: Sich vor der Gesellschaft und vor dem Ausschluss verstecken) kann evtl. sinken.


----------



## ForTehWin (17. Juli 2008)

@TE:

Sucht IST eine Krankheit!!


----------



## ?!?! (17. Juli 2008)

Nicht schon wieder so ein Weltverbesserungsthread. Nyth, Warfreak und wie ihr alle heissen magt, gründet doch zusammen eine Stiftung für WoW Süchtige und sucht euch eine richtige Plattform. 

Wie es Osse schon so schön beschrieben habt, dass einzige was ihr macht, ist nach unten zu spucken. Mit diesem Thread erreichst du auf diesem Weg gar nichts. Was soll das Ziel dieses Thread's sein? Die Leute von Nihilum davon zu überzeugen dass sie ein Suchtproblem haben? Bitte setz deine rosa Brille ab.

Das einzige was mir bei diesem Thread klar wird, ist das IHR ein psychisches Problem habt wenn ihr vor der Öffentlichkeit (auch wenn sie anonym ist) auf irgendwelchen Leuten rumtrampeln müsst und eure pseudopsychologischen Aussonderungen in Worte fasst.



Nyht schrieb:


> (Wenn euch dieser Threat nicht interessiert oder einen Bettanzug der Gilde Nihilum zu Hause habt und denkt ihr müsst die Gilde beschützen, dann Flucht einfach vor euch hin und verschohnt diesen zeitaufwendigen und *wahrheitsgetreuen Threat*. Danke!)



Oje.. also erstens heisst es Thread... Aber mein Threat hast du auch. Und zweitens...

Wahrheitsgetreu? Wer hat das definiert? Du etwa? Für was schreibst du den hier rein wenn es ja sowieso schon klar ist, mit diesem Satz wolltest du wohl jegliche Gegenargumente im Keim ersticken. Noch was, wenn jemand die Weisheit nicht mit Löffeln gefressen hat, dann du.

Mich würde mal interessieren was du schon in deinem Leben erreicht hast. Korrigiere, die Antwort kann ich mir selbst geben.


----------



## Greeki (17. Juli 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Das hättest Du Dir sparen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein weil er eben Unwahrheiten von sich gibt und einfach dagegen zu argumentieren hilft leider (anscheinend) gar nicht. (Ich warte noch immer darauf das einer von den Leuten auf ein Post eingeht und es nicht ignoriert bzw. sich wiederholt)

Genau so siehts mit deinem Beitrag aus. Du hast echt nicht mitbekommen wies wirklich ist oder? (no offense here) Diese Zeiten werden nicht jeden Tag/jedes We so durchgesetzt sondern nur in Progresszeiten und das sind rund 4-8 Wochen pro Jahr. Im restlichen Zeitraum spulen sie 10 "Pflichtstunden" ab und das wars. Und jetzt kommts: Eben weil sie soviel Zeit investiert haben und so gut geworden sind bekamen sie Sponsoren und das erste was mouzsports Nihilum bezahlte war ein Gildentreffen in Berlin. Wohlgemerkt spielte zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade mal ein Deutscher aktiv im Raidteam mit die restlichen (ich glaub rund 15-20 warens) wurden extra dafür eingeflogen. Weiter gehts mit den ganzen öffentlichen Auftritten, auch da sehn sie sich alle im RL und verbringen Zeit miteinander. 
Jetzt frage ich dich und alle andren hier: Welche größere Gilde (sprich mit 2 stelligen Memberzahlen und Leuten aus anderen Ländern) trifft sich so oft im RL? Der soziale Kontakt ist das um und auf in so einer Raidgilde, denn nur im Team bist du gut und dazu muss man eben auch miteinander umgehn können.


----------



## DieSchachtel (17. Juli 2008)

@Mitzy /signed!!

Das sehe ich auch so. Ich schildere das mal aus meiner Sicht:

Ich zocke WoW weil mir nix anderes mehr im Leben bleibt. Womit soll ich mir die Zeit bis zu meinem Tod rumschlagen? Da sitzen und löcher in die Luft starren? Eine Buttel Wein nach der anderen saufen? WoW ist da Sinnvoller.
Ich kann mich nicht als Süchtig einschätzen, ich habe eher Selbst Mitleid mit mir das ich überhaupt WoW spiele. Arbeitslosigkeit kommt noch hinzu. 
Die Leute von Nihilum oder sonst wen Interessieren mich nicht. Selbst wenn sie Leistungen hervorbringen jenseits der Vorstellungskraft eines Jeden anderen Spielers, so juckt es mich nit die Bohne. Ich selbst bin gefrustet genug wenn ich sogar WoW einschalte. Berufe skillen...farmen etc...dann Diablo3 usw.. Dinge die einem durch den Kopf schwirren, probleme die man im RL hat kann selbst ich nicht ganz mit WoW verdrängen. WoW ist ein Mythos mitlerweise was dies alles betrifft.
Jeder soll spielen wie er will, welche Motivation er an den Tag legt und wie er seine zeit in WoW investiert. Der eine mehr, der andere Weniger. Eins ist klar ich spiele WoW aus dem einzigen Grund das mir das Leben derzeit nichts anderes bieten kann. Nihilum spielt WoW auf einer sehr harten basis, aus dem Grund da sie der beste in diesem Game sein wollen. 
Jedem das seine, jeder hat sein eigenes Leben und jeder gestaltet es nach seinen Vorstellungen. Wenn ihr einen Obdachlosen in einer Gosse sieht, der halb Tod ist und nach Geld bettelt, ist es euch überlassen ob ihr etwas spendet oder einfach vorbeigeht. Ihr müsst aber überlegen was für ein Schicksal dieser jeniger hat, was für eine Vergangenheit er mit sich trägt. 
Leute die Süchtig oder Krank nach WoW sind, sind oftmals Menschen die sehr wenig in ihrem leben erreicht haben, Leute die ein trauriges Schicksal hinter sich haben, sie spielen viel um ihre schmerzliche Vergangenheit zu vergessen. So tue ich es. Ich bin dementsprechend schnell im Spiel und liege eigentlich weit im Content für die Zeit die ich spiele.

Bitte leute versteht mich nicht falsch, aber das Leben bietet so viel mehr als nur Virtuelle Bits und bytes. Ich kann mich nicht daran halten. Ich habe versagt, mein Leben ist nichts mehr Wert. 
Die Leute die noch zur Schule gehen, die Leute die etwas erreichen wollen, dennoch aber vor dem PC sitzten, ob sie nun WoW spielen oder nicht sollten sich ernsthaft den Obdachlosen in der Gosse vorstellen ob er nicht einer von euch war und nur dank solcher Medien zu dem geworden ist, was er nun in dieser Kalten und Nassen Gosse darstellt.
Wollt ihr wirklich so enden?? Stellt euch die Frage.

Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, ob nun Nihilum oder unter euch, der Community. Ein Medium zu konsumieren ist nicht schlimm, solang man, genauso wie Alkohol, es nur in Maßen genießt. Krankheiten und Suchten sind Gefährlich. Und WoW sollte man nicht solange konsumieren das man Krank oder Süchtig danach wird. Nehmt euch das bitte zu herzen.
Was Nihilum macht ist was anderes, es hat nichts mit Sucht oder Krankheit zu tun, es ist Sport. Absolutes "limitgoing". 
Die Leute gehen bis an ihr absolutes Limit um den Traum zu erreichen den sie haben wollten, der beste zu sein, der beste in WoW zu sein, den World First Kill. 


Mfg

eure Schachtel


----------



## Huntara (17. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Nein weil er eben Unwahrheiten von sich gibt und einfach dagegen zu argumentieren hilft leider (anscheinend) gar nicht. (Ich warte noch immer darauf das einer von den Leuten auf ein Post eingeht und es nicht ignoriert bzw. sich wiederholt)
> 
> Genau so siehts mit deinem Beitrag aus. Du hast echt nicht mitbekommen wies wirklich ist oder? (no offense here) Diese Zeiten werden nicht jeden Tag/jedes We so durchgesetzt sondern nur in Progresszeiten und das sind rund 4-8 Wochen pro Jahr. Im restlichen Zeitraum spulen sie 10 "Pflichtstunden" ab und das wars. Und jetzt kommts: Eben weil sie soviel Zeit investiert haben und so gut geworden sind bekamen sie Sponsoren und das erste was mouzsports Nihilum bezahlte war ein Gildentreffen in Berlin. Wohlgemerkt spielte zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade mal ein Deutscher aktiv im Raidteam mit die restlichen (ich glaub rund 15-20 warens) wurden extra dafür eingeflogen. Weiter gehts mit den ganzen öffentlichen Auftritten, auch da sehn sie sich alle im RL und verbringen Zeit miteinander.
> Jetzt frage ich dich und alle andren hier: Welche größere Gilde (sprich mit 2 stelligen Memberzahlen und Leuten aus anderen Ländern) trifft sich so oft im RL? Der soziale Kontakt ist das um und auf in so einer Raidgilde, denn nur im Team bist du gut und dazu muss man eben auch miteinander umgehn können.



4 - 8 Wochen pro Jahr? wenn das mal nicht reicht...
Und 10 Pflichtstunden??? Und Du willst mir erzählen,  das ich nichts mitbekommen habe? Mmm.....aha....^^

Wie dem auch sei, ich oder andere haben halt eine andere Meinung darüber und wenn Du versuchst dagegen zu argumentieren, ist das Dein gutes Rechtk, ob es etwas nützt ist eine andere Frage. 
Nichts desto trotz heiße ich es nicht gut. Was ist daran gut 4 - 8 Wochen (vielleicht hat in der Zeit die Frau Geburtstag, vielleicht plant man einen Urlaub oder gibts das gar nicht bei Nihilum?) Progresszeiten einzuführen? 
Ich habe für das Spiel nun mal auch ein anderes Spielverständniss und habe dafür nun mal leider kein Verständniss.


----------



## xFraqx (17. Juli 2008)

Kurtle schrieb:


> sehr gute thread ! regt zum nachdenken an !
> 
> also die leute die bei nihilum spielen sind sicher krank ... ich mein da is beziehungsleben ja total tot .... wie bleich und abgemagert die sind mag ich nicht wissen .....




Sicher doch .

Fakt ist : Nihilum spielt zwar sehr viel , aber sie spielen auch gut. Ist einfach so.


----------



## Alex.X.x.X (17. Juli 2008)

Hi ... echt nice thread lohnt sich zu lesen ... aber ich meine auch das das nicht nur bei nihilum so ist ... zum beispiel sk gaming ... die haben für kil jaeden ca. 600 trys gebraucht ... das waren fast 4 tage. 
trotzdem finde ich das übertrieben und halte das schon für krank ... schtig ist das noch was anderes


----------



## xFraqx (17. Juli 2008)

Alex.X.x.X schrieb:


> Hi ... echt nice thread lohnt sich zu lesen ... aber ich meine auch das das nicht nur bei nihilum so ist ... zum beispiel sk gaming ... die haben für kil jaeden ca. 600 trys gebraucht ... das waren fast 4 tage.
> trotzdem finde ich das übertrieben und halte das schon für krank ... schtig ist das noch was anderes



Süchtig bedeutet nicht viel spielen sondern um jeden Preis spielen wollen. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Hangatyr (17. Juli 2008)

In meinen Augen ist es krank, sich über die Lebensweise und Ziele Anderer das Maul zu zerreissen. 

Jeder Mensch kann frei entscheiden wie er seine "Frei"Zeit verbringt.

Also macht mal ZU hier, diese Ansammlung von Meinungen & Ansichten von Hobbypsychologen, die vll auch etwas aus Eifersucht & Neid ihre Tastatur qualmen lassen.


so long


----------



## ?!?! (17. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> zu lang um zu quoten



Obwohl der Post so lang war hab ich ihn irgendwie überlesen... Made my day! 

Meine Meinung.

Ich will ein Kind von dir.


----------



## Thyia (17. Juli 2008)

> 4 - 8 Wochen pro Jahr? wenn das mal nicht reicht...
> Und 10 Pflichtstunden??? Und Du willst mir erzählen, das ich nichts mitbekommen habe? Mmm.....aha....^^
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, ich oder andere haben halt eine andere Meinung darüber und wenn Du versuchst dagegen zu argumentieren, ist das Dein gutes Rechtk, ob es etwas nützt ist eine andere Frage.
> ...



Argumente? Außerdem scheinst du Kreki nicht verstanden zu haben.
Die Elitegilden raiden nurnoch 10 Stunden / Woche, bestehend aus Sunwell und vielleicht noch BT um Items zu verkaufen und die Gildenkasse wieder aufzufüllen. Und das ist auch völlig logisch nachvollziehbar, denn was soll geraided werden, wenn alles clear ist?
Ansonsten treffen sich diese Menschen real, treten auf, genießen das Leben, studieren was auch immer. Sie spielen gar wesentlich weniger als viele Causal-Gilden.
Außerdem sind diese Zeiten, die in der Mitgliedersuche angegeben sind absolute Extremzeiten die kein Spieler oft erreicht, selbst in Progresszeiten nicht. Einige rotieren auch zwischenzeitlich.

Und klar machen die Urlaub, die reisen sogar sehr viel, ihnen werden die Reisekosten zu bestimmten Events sogar bezahlt. Sie leben ein ganz anderes Leben dank des Spielt. Ich finde das nicht krank.

Aber dies wurde alles bereits geschrieben und ich finde es schade das einige hier antworten ohne überhaupt gelesen zu haben und immer wieder mit den selben uninformierten "Argumenten" kommen.


----------



## Greeki (17. Juli 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> 4 - 8 Wochen pro Jahr? wenn das mal nicht reicht...
> Und 10 Pflichtstunden??? Und Du willst mir erzählen,  das ich nichts mitbekommen habe? Mmm.....aha....^^
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, ich oder andere haben halt eine andere Meinung darüber und wenn Du versuchst dagegen zu argumentieren, ist das Dein gutes Rechtk, ob es etwas nützt ist eine andere Frage.
> ...



10 Pflichtstunden in der Woche sind viel? Mittlerweile und dank des Patches 2.4.3 sinds auch nur mehr 5, aber schau dir mal an wieviele "Pflichtstunden" normale Raidgilden so verlangen. 5 Raidtage a 4-5h bei 80% Attendance minimum (das is so die Standardraidgilde, vma 4-5 Tage).

Du kannst gern ne andre Meinung haben sagt ja keiner was gegen, aber bitte greif nicht Klischees oder Unwahrheiten auf. Auch der Post zeigt das du den Thread nicht ganz gelesen hast oder einfach Aussagen ignoriert hast.
Urlaub: Die Member nehmen sich den Urlaub genau in der Content Zeit damit sie eben auch das maximale Zeitpensum investieren können. Wer mehr Urlaub hat kann natürlich auch so auf Urlaub gehn, aber nicht in der Contentzeit (ok mir is ein Fall bekannt das einer nen Urlaub gebucht hat und dann plötzlich Content zu der Zeit kam... solche Leute werden natürlich ned gekickt, denn sie haben früh genug Bescheid gesagt und man konnte mit der Situation umgehn)
Frau: Wenn Content Zeit ist gibts das Thema kaum, natürlich wird man seiner Frau/Freundin gratulieren, aber fortgehn whatever machen ist zu der Zeit nicht. Vergleichs mit nem Fußballer oder nem andren Spitzensportler, manchmal muss man abstriche machen.
Es zwingt dich ja keiner es genau so zumachen, aber den Leuten vorzuschreiben was sie zu tun haben oder zu sagen sie bräuchten Hilfe/sie sind krank oder dergleichen ist einfach dumm (ich find kein schöneres Wort sorry). Es ist ihr Leben und sie sollen damit tun und lassen was ihnen passt.


----------



## Huntara (17. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> 10 Pflichtstunden in der Woche sind viel? Mittlerweile und dank des Patches 2.4.3 sinds auch nur mehr 5, aber schau dir mal an wieviele "Pflichtstunden" normale Raidgilden so verlangen. 5 Raidtage a 4-5h bei 80% Attendance minimum (das is so die Standardraidgilde, vma 4-5 Tage).
> 
> Du kannst gern ne andre Meinung haben sagt ja keiner was gegen, aber bitte greif nicht Klischees oder Unwahrheiten auf. Auch der Post zeigt das du den Thread nicht ganz gelesen hast oder einfach Aussagen ignoriert hast.
> Urlaub: Die Member nehmen sich den Urlaub genau in der Content Zeit damit sie eben auch das maximale Zeitpensum investieren können. Wer mehr Urlaub hat kann natürlich auch so auf Urlaub gehn, aber nicht in der Contentzeit (ok mir is ein Fall bekannt das einer nen Urlaub gebucht hat und dann plötzlich Content zu der Zeit kam... solche Leute werden natürlich ned gekickt, denn sie haben früh genug Bescheid gesagt und man konnte mit der Situation umgehn)
> ...



1. Du hast nicht erwähnt, das es 10 Pflichtstunden *in der Woche* sind^^.
2. so wie Du schon schreibst: "Pflichtstunden"....ääähm...muss ich jetzt das Wort Pflicht erklären? Und was wird in den Pflichtstunden gemacht? Nur geraidet und
aus 10 Stunden werden 20?
3. Habe ich nie erwähnt, das ich was dagegen habe. Du liest offensichtlich nicht richtig meine posts. 
Ich zitiere mich aber gerne nochmal selber:


> 4. solange "Progamer" anderen keinen "Schaden" zufügen, bzw. andere nicht irgendwie belasten, ist mir das relativ egal.


4. Ich habe auch nie gesagt, das irgendjemand Hilfe braucht, ledeglich sprach ich von meinem Bekannten, also betitel bitte andere nicht als dumm, wenn
Du selber nicht mal die Hälfte anderer posts liest und
5. Nutzt es nichts mit Dir zu diskutieren. Anderen zu unterstellen sie würden Unwahrheiten erzählen, ist absolut falsch ausgedrückt. Es ist die Art, wie sich manch anderer Spieler verhält, bzw. dazu äußert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> Genauso wie der TE, versteht ihr scheinbar nicht den Unterschied zwischen dem, was ihr für vernünftig hältet und dem was andere Leute darüber denken.
> 
> [...]



Auch wenn ich dir grundsätzlich recht gebe ist sowohl im Profisport als auch beim Porfiraiden eines  nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren.

Erstmal vorweg, eines ist Fakt:
Um bei WOW soweit zu kommen IST eine relativ hoher Zeitaufwand notwendig.
Ich bin allerdings sehr wohl davon überzeugt, dass z.B. die Nihilums dennoch ein RL nebenbei haben.
Warum ist das so?
Weil sei höchstwahrscheinlich mit hoher Effizienz hinsichtlich Disziplin und Zeitmanagment vorgehen.
Das erfordert Intelligenz und Struktur.

Was aber passiert.
Sie werden aufgrund ihrer Erfolge speziell von jüngeren als Vorbild genommen die dann versuchen wollen genau so zu sein wie die Vorbilder.
Da es ihnen aber häufig auch aufgrund des Alters zumindest an der Struktur und Selbstdiziplin mangelt werde sie diese durch einen wesentlich erhöhten Zeitaufwand ersetzen.

Oder kurz zusammengefasst.Nihilum dienen als Vorbild für Jüngere, die das Prinzip hinter einer Profigilde nicht verstehen und sich beim Nacheifern die Schule ruinieren, weil die fehlende Struktur durch Spielzeit ersetzen.

Und da WoW viele Jüngere anspricht finde ich solchen Hype höchst bedenklich vor allem wenn dann solche Vorgaben auf Internetseiten von sich gegeben werden wo die Jugendlichen konsequenterweise denken, so müssen wir das auch machen.


----------



## krakos (17. Juli 2008)

Also.
Viele Profisportarten sind auch Spiele, FUßball, Eishockey, etc..
Profis trainieren hier fast jeden Tag, es gibt mehrmals im Jahr sogenannte Trainingcamps, oder vor Tunieren wo die SPieler (Je nach Trainer) komplett von ihrem Privaten umfeld abgetrennt sind, sie müssen jederzeit für das Team da sein.
Da ist es egal ob ein Familienessen wäre oder X. Hochzeitstag.

Und so ist es bei solchen High-End Gilden auch, sie wollen die besten sein, oben Mitmischen, also braucht man Leute dafür.
Und ob sie dafür bezahlt werden, das kannst DU nicht sagen, oder bist du dabei?

Ihnen deswegen Arbeitslosigkeit oder sonstwas zu unterwerfen halte ich für eine Persönliche Schwäche.
Urlaub, Gleitzeiten, etc.
Es gibt auch Freiberufliche ohne feste Arbeitszeiten etc.

Auserdem sollte man sich auch darüber informierne WIE OFT solche Spitzenraidzeiten mit 17stdunden vorkommen.. nicht sehr oft, da irgendwann ein Firstkill da ist.
Danach stellen sich auch normale Raidzeiten ein.

Leute die bei Nihilum sind, sind nicht Krank bzw Süchtig. Nein, sie wollen in ihrem Hobby nur erfolgreich sein, das Maxium herrausholen.
Dies machen viele in manchen Hobbys.
Nicht nur bei Computerspielen.

Es gibt Leute die den ganzen Tag sich nur mit Modelleisenbahnen beschäftigen, oder im Wald rumschleichen um Tiere zu beobachten.
Sind diese Leute für dich auch "Süchtig" und "krank"?
Bist du krank, wenn du dich mit etwas, was dich intresiert, intensiver beschäftigst?

WoW ist ein Spiel.
Spiele kann man als Zeitvertreib spielen, man kann sie jedoch zum Hobby machen.
Denn ein Hobby ist nicht nur einfach mal lesen und paar mal im Jahr Radfahren. Ein Hobby ist etwas, wofür man sich intresiert, womit man sich beschäftigt und Identifizieren kann.

Aber ich glaube du (Threadersteller) bist auch einer derjenigen, die alles, was ihm nicht einfallen würde, als "unnormal" einstufen, und die auf Communityseiten unter "Hobbys" _lesen, musikhören und mit freunden rumhängen_, eintragen.

AChja, für dich noch n Beispiel, das man aus etwas was spass macht n Hobby und später sogar Beruf machen kann:
Programmieren und Webseiten erstellen.. habe mit C++, JS, PHP, HTML und CSS in meiner Freizeit mir beigebracht, nenne es mitlerweile schon Hobby, und werde sobald mein Abi in der Tasche ist Informatik Studieren.. (Wofür ich dann sicher auch seehr viel Zeit aufbringen muss ohne Geld zu verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Bin ich deswegen auch krank (Oder andere die ähnliches machen)?


----------



## Nyht (17. Juli 2008)

ForTehWin schrieb:


> @TE:
> 
> Sucht IST eine Krankheit!!


Ich bin sofort auf die Suche gegangen und habe das hier gefunden: 

_Seit einem Urteil des Bundessozialgerichtes vom 18. Juni 1968 ist Sucht als Krankheit anerkannt. Die Gleichstellung mit anderen Krankheiten hatte weitreichende Folgen. Unter anderem wird seitdem der Lohn im Krankheitsfall weiter gezahlt und der Suchtkranke hat Anspruch auf eine angemessene Behandlung. Inhaltlich unterscheidet man bei der Sucht eine körperliche und eine psychische Abhängigkeit.

_Jedenfalls danke ForTehWin


----------



## Greeki (17. Juli 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> 1. Du hast nicht erwähnt, das es 10 Pflichtstunden *in der Woche* sind^^.
> 2. so wie Du schon schreibst: "Pflichtstunden"....ääähm...muss ich jetzt das Wort Pflicht erklären? Und was wird in den Pflichtstunden gemacht? Nur geraidet und
> aus 10 Stunden werden 20?
> 3. Habe ich nie erwähnt, das ich was dagegen habe. Du liest offensichtlich nicht richtig meine posts.
> ...



Wir gingen die ganze Zeit (hier in diesem Thread) von Raidwochenstunden aus. Es gab (ich weiß ned was Noxiel gelöscht hat oder ned) einige Posts wo erklärt stand das sie Sunwell + BT raiden und sie somit auf wesentlich weniger Wochenstunden kommen als viele andere Gilden.
In den Pflichtstunden wird der anstehende Content gecleared. Sunwell mindestens, ob sie noch BT machen weiß ich grad ned. Wie gesagt Sunwell clearen dauert 5 Stunden, wenn man schlecht drauf is 7. Das macht man alles an einem Abend und hat 6 Tage nichts zu tun und kann machen was man will.



> Für ihn war nur noch dieses Spiel "real" und er war auch arbeitslos, denn woher soll z.B. ein Student (der auch ab und zu mal lernen muss, bzw.
> evtl. auch mal arbeiten muss um seinen Lebensunterhalt finanzieren zu können) die Zeit sonst her nehmen



Das war deine Annahme. Wie schon öfters erwähnt muss man eben ein gutes Zeitmanagment haben und ja sicherlich blieben einige Prüfungen auf der Strecke wegen Raids, aber denen trauert man nicht nach man macht sie einfach nochmal.
War etwas zu hart formuliert, trotzdem warst du nicht (genug?) eingelesen hier im Thema, denn sonst wären einige Missverständnisse nicht aufgekommen. Falls du dich angegriffen gefühlt hast tut es mir Leid das wollte ich natürlich nicht damit erreichen.


----------



## Greeki (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was aber passiert.
> Sie werden aufgrund ihrer Erfolge speziell von jüngeren als Vorbild genommen die dann versuchen wollen genau so zu sein wie die Vorbilder.
> Da es ihnen aber häufig auch aufgrund des Alters zumindest an der Struktur und Selbstdiziplin mangelt werde sie diese durch einen wesentlich erhöhten Zeitaufwand ersetzen.
> 
> ...



Du hast vollkommen Recht und deswegen sollte man Klartext reden und Aufklärung betreiben. Man muss ihnen zeigen, dass es nicht so adhoc geht wie viele denken und das eine Struktur und Organisation sehr sehr wichtig ist. Aber sie gleich abzustempeln oder zu sagen sie sollten aufhören weil es viele Nachahmer gibt wäre definitiv nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## ?!?! (17. Juli 2008)

Nyht schrieb:


> Lieber ähhm irgendwas Dings: (Habe wenschon einen Namen)
> 
> Noch Fragen?





?!?! schrieb:


> Oje.. also erstens heisst es Thread... Aber mein Threat hast du auch. Und zweitens...
> 
> Wahrheitsgetreu? Wer hat das definiert? Du etwa? Für was schreibst du den hier rein wenn es ja sowieso schon klar ist, mit diesem Satz wolltest du wohl jegliche Gegenargumente im Keim ersticken. Noch was, wenn jemand die Weisheit nicht mit Löffeln gefressen hat, dann du.
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren was du schon in deinem Leben erreicht hast. Korrigiere, die Antwort kann ich mir selbst geben.



Die Antwort stand bereits in diesem Post. Noch Fragen?

Wenn du das zwanzigste Lebensjahr erreicht hast, darfst du mir vielleicht wieder antworten.

Übrigens deine Argumentation bezüglich meines Post's war sehr tiefgründig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meinst du ernsthaft wenn du dich über mein Nick lustig machst, dass das irgendwas an meiner Aussage ändert?

Ahja... ARGUMENTE. Das wird dir früher oder später das Genick brechen.

P.S. Wo hast du in meinem Post gelesen dass ich mit Nihilum sympathisiere? Mehr wie Sonntag von 16.00-20.00 WoW zocken mach ich nicht... Wieder aus der Luft gegriffen was? Aber um ehrlich zu sein, wenn Nihilum Reallife-Versager sein sollten, dann bist du das mit Bestimmtheit auch. Wer sonst hätte es den nöitg sich auf Kosten von anderen zu profilieren? Auf das möchte ich eine Antwort.


----------



## Huntara (17. Juli 2008)

@Kreki:

Schwamm drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

In der Tat habe ich hier nicht alles durchgelesen, da ich zzt. auf der Arbeit bin und in meinen Pausen hier mal nur kurz reinschaue. 
Ich würde mir aber auch wenn ich frei hätte nicht jeden post durchlesen (ich denke, das macht kaum einer), da ich hauptsächlich auf den Threadersteller eingegangen bin. 

Ich kenne die Taktik von Nihilum nicht, ich weiß zwar jetzt in etwa wie oft die Jungs raiden, bzw. das ein gewisses System vorhanden ist,
aber ich kenne deren Spielweise oder eher gesagt Spielgeschwindigkeit nicht. Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen, Studium/Arbeit und in diesem Ausmaß
in wow so erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## Greeki (17. Juli 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> @Kreki:
> 
> Schwamm drüber
> 
> ...



Dann schwimm ich mal drüber!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (irgendwie macht der schwimmbewegungen für nen Smiley oO)
Ich sitz auch auf der Arbeit hab aber nicht wirklich viel zu tun nur muss ich sagen, dass ich bei jeder von mir ernsthaft geführten Diskussion mir die Zeit nehme und den ganzen Thread durchlesen (deswegen auch 3 Riesenposts hintereinander). Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass es scheisse war von dir sondern das ich mir das im Laufe meiner Forengeschichte im Internet so angewöhnt habe.


----------



## Huntara (17. Juli 2008)

Ich hab relativ viel zu tun auf der Arbeit und heute abend will ich wie jeden abend zoggeln...bin ich jetzt süchtig ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In der Regel nehme ich mir auch Zeit, aber nicht wenn es um solche Themen geht, bzw, wenn ich mir erst 10 Seiten durchlesen muss, da
ist mir meine Arbeitsstelle wichtiger. 

Also, schwimmenn wir noch mal'ne Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valladion (17. Juli 2008)

So jetzt mal meine Meinung:
Nur, wenn man viel spielt, heisst das nicht, daß man automatisch süchtig ist.
Natürlich hängt diese Komponente damit zusammen.
Ich finde, daß das Medium PC bzw. Onlinespiele immer eine Sonderposition inne hat.
Es gibt auch andere Hobbies, bei denen die Personen die gleiche Zeititensität aufbringen.
Nur sind eben diese Personen bei Online-Spielen gehäuft.
WoW baut eben sehr auf einer Gesellschaft auf, und in dieser kann man auch etwas erreichen.
Nur muss man trennen: Erfolg im Spiel - Erfolg im Leben.
Natürlich ist man glücklich, wenn man zu denen gehört, die die Bosse in Sunwell zuerst legen, aber man darf diesen Erfolg nicht als Erfolg im realen Leben werten.
Da WoW ein großer Bestandteil des Lebens der Spieler ist, wird hier reale und fiktive Welt miteinander verknüpft, und DAS ist das Hauptproblem und DAS ebnet den Weg zur Sucht.
Das heisst jetzt nicht, daß wenn man sich freut, weil man neue Epixx hat, süchtig ist, aber wenn diese positiven, aber fiktiven Gefühle überhand nehmen.
Deshalb gilt wirklich nur eins: Trenn dein reales Leben von deinem WoW Leben und beziehe WoW nicht zu sehr in dein reales Leben ein.
Daraus ergibt sich auch ein Argument, das sagt, daß die Nihilum spieler "süchtig" sind: Nämlich, daß sie WoW Ereignißen des gesellschaftlichen Lebens vorziehen.

Leider mus ich solche Symptome auch bei mir beobachten und ich hoffe, daß ich nicht eines Tages vor einem sozialem Trümmerhaufen stehe :/
WoW beherbergt eben ein hohes Suchtpotenzial - durch die Gesellschaft im Spiel.

Ein kleiner Vorschlag von mir wäre:
Schafft /insepct und das Arsenal ab, das würde wirklich einen großen Teil dazu beitragen, nicht so regelmäßig und lang spielen zu "müssen".

(Ja, ein langer Post, aber dieses Thema ist schon wichtig)


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen Recht und deswegen sollte man Klartext reden und Aufklärung betreiben. Man muss ihnen zeigen, dass es nicht so adhoc geht wie viele denken und das eine Struktur und Organisation sehr sehr wichtig ist. Aber sie gleich abzustempeln oder zu sagen sie sollten aufhören weil es viele Nachahmer gibt wäre definitiv nicht der richtige Weg.
> .




arghh, keiner sagt sie sollen aufhören, sind ja (vermutlich) erwachsene Menschen das.
Mein Ansinnen ist nur...wehrte dem Hype.
Das ist wie bei Jack-Ass.......Don`t try this at home!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dir grundsätzlich recht gebe ist sowohl im Profisport als auch beim Porfiraiden eines  nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren.
> 
> Erstmal vorweg, eines ist Fakt:
> Um bei WOW soweit zu kommen IST eine relativ hoher Zeitaufwand notwendig.
> ...



tja... und wer ist dafür verantwortlich? nihilum oder die eltern die ihrem kind erlauben dieses spiel zu spielen und es dann nicht schaffen sich zusammen mit dem kind über dort erlebtes zu reflektieren, um das kind eben nicht in so eine sackgasse rennen zu lassen und die es vorallem nicht schaffen einen festen zeitlichen rahmen für dieses hobby zu setzen und diesen auch durch zusetzen und gegebenenfalls ganz die notbremse zu ziehen?

natürlich sollte man sich auch als anonymer mensch im internet seiner verantwortung bewusst sein. allerdings habe ich hier keinen pädagogischen auftrag gegenüber unbekannten fremden und könnte diesen auch gar nicht ausreichend wahrnehmen. es ist eher eine frage der eigenen moral als der pflicht. 
und grade moralisch habe ich ein größeres problem mit leuten, die öffentlich arbeitslose, menschen mit anderer lebensplanung, interessen oder hobbies verunglimpfen und beschimpfen. die nicht wie nihilum unglücklich (nach aussen hin) ein leistungsprinzip vermitteln, sondern das prinzip "wenn ich laut genug schreie bekomme ich was ich will und minderheiten haben pech gehabt!" Denn Minderjährige, die das Leistungsprinzip von Nihilum unreflektiert übernehmen, würden auch das "ich mach garnix und streng mich auch nicht an sondern motz nur bis ich was kriege prinzip" übernehmen und damit wahrscheinlich noch übler auf die fresse fallen. einem jugendlichen der sich wie bescheuert in wow anstrengt erwartet vielleicht nicht das abitur mit einem schnitt von 1.0 und das anschliessende studium, aber dafür vielleicht der job als programmierer, spieldesigner oder ähnlichem in dem er sein hobby zum beruf machen kann. jemanden der immer nur sparflamme kocht den dann eventuell die ausbildung zum metzger wenn er viel glück hat in der er dann vermutlich auch noch versagt, während der leistungsorientierte jugendliche, der an wow scheitert seine leistungsmotivation auf ein anderes ziel verwenden kann.


----------



## ?!?! (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> tja... und wer ist dafür verantwortlich? nihilum oder die eltern die ihrem kind erlauben dieses spiel zu spielen und es dann nicht schaffen sich zusammen mit dem kind über dort erlebtes zu reflektieren, um das kind eben nicht in so eine sackgasse rennen zu lassen und die es vorallem nicht schaffen einen festen zeitlichen rahmen für dieses hobby zu setzen und diesen auch durch zusetzen und gegebenenfalls ganz die notbremse zu ziehen?
> 
> natürlich sollte man sich auch als anonymer mensch im internet seiner verantwortung bewusst sein. allerdings habe ich hier keinen pädagogischen auftrag gegenüber unbekannten fremden und könnte diesen auch gar nicht ausreichend wahrnehmen. es ist eher eine frage der eigenen moral als der pflicht.
> und grade moralisch habe ich ein größeres problem mit leuten, die öffentlich arbeitslose, menschen mit anderer lebensplanung, interessen oder hobbies verunglimpfen und beschimpfen. die nicht wie nihilum unglücklich (nach aussen hin) ein leistungsprinzip vermitteln, sondern das prinzip "wenn ich laut genug schreie bekomme ich was ich will und minderheiten haben pech gehabt!" Denn Minderjährige, die das Leistungsprinzip von Nihilum unreflektiert übernehmen, würden auch das "ich mach garnix und streng mich auch nicht an sondern motz nur bis ich was kriege prinzip" übernehmen und damit wahrscheinlich noch übler auf die fresse fallen. einem jugendlichen der sich wie bescheuert in wow anstrengt erwartet vielleicht nicht das abitur mit einem schnitt von 1.0 und das anschliessende studium, aber dafür vielleicht der job als programmierer, spieldesigner oder ähnlichem in dem er sein hobby zum beruf machen kann. jemanden der immer nur sparflamme kocht den dann eventuell die ausbildung zum metzger wenn er viel glück hat in der er dann vermutlich auch noch versagt, während der leistungsorientierte jugendliche, der an wow scheitert seine leistungsmotivation auf ein anderes ziel verwenden kann.



Sehr schön geschrieben. Wollte genau das schreiben aber hatte keine Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich enthalte mich mal. Viel mehr kann man nicht mehr dazu sagen. Der liebe TE scheint sowieso in ein Erdloch gefallen zu sein... Oder die WoW-Sucht hat ihn übermannt, wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> einem jugendlichen der sich wie bescheuert in wow anstrengt erwartet vielleicht nicht das abitur mit einem schnitt von 1.0 und das anschliessende studium, aber dafür vielleicht der job als programmierer, spieldesigner oder ähnlichem in dem er sein hobby zum beruf machen kann. jemanden der immer nur sparflamme kocht den dann eventuell die ausbildung zum metzger wenn er viel glück hat in der er dann vermutlich auch noch versagt, während der leistungsorientierte jugendliche, der an wow scheitert seine leistungsmotivation auf ein anderes ziel verwenden kann.



Ähm entschuldigung,...der Rest deines Posts beinhaltete ja durch aus einige diskutierbare Argumente (z.B. pädagogsicher Auftrag)

Aber das hier............ das sollte ein Spaß sein oder ???  ODER???


----------



## ?!?! (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ähm entschuldigung,...der Rest deines Posts beinhaltete ja durch aus einige diskutierbare Argumente (z.B. pädagogsicher Auftrag)
> 
> Aber das hier............ das sollte ein Spaß sein oder ???  ODER???



Nein. Kann ich bestätigen aus eigener Erfahrung, mindestens den Teil mit dem Programmierer. Funktioniert natürlich nicht wen derjenige *nur* am spielen ist... Das Skripten übertraf das Spielen bei weitem, aber trotzdem.


----------



## grünhaupt (17. Juli 2008)

Was für eine Frage!!

Das ist nicht nur krank, das ist oberkrank. 

Spielt man 2-3 Stunden am Tag, ist man ein Suchti. Bei mehr als 3 Stunden ist es mit bestimmtheit krank.

Alle Ziele,die man sich in wow setzen kann sind unwichtig. Um wow zu spielen braucht man weder spezielle Fähigkeiten, noch Fantasie. Alles wird einem auf dem Silbertablett serviert und man braucht nur noch zuzugreifen. 

Einen Grossteil seiner Freizeit mit wow zu verbringen ist "Extremely sick"

Güni

Es gibt immer 2 Meinungen, meine und die Falsche!!!


----------



## Lortox (17. Juli 2008)

> also die leute die bei nihilum spielen sind sicher krank ... ich mein da is beziehungsleben ja total tot .... wie bleich und abgemagert die sind mag ich nicht wissen .....



Ganz meine meinung! Mal an einem Wochen ende mal 17h spielen ist ja noch  ok solange man es nicht jedes 2te Wochenende macht. 
Rl geht ganz klar vor wow auch wenn ich der beste spieler der welt sein könnte, hab ich lieber mehr Rl was auch sicherlich manchmal mehr spaß macht. Was hast du von wow?? Nach 5 Jahren hört man spätestens auf denke ich und Rl hat man mind 80 Jahre will man da nicht lieber glücklich sein wie in wow ein paar jahre erfolg zu haben?? Das ist nur mal meine meinung

MfG Lortox


----------



## geVayn (17. Juli 2008)

Ein Suchti ist man erst, wenn man Entzugserscheinungen bekommt wenn man nicht seine/ihre tägliche Dosis bekommt bzw. nicht spielt/spielen kann und anfängt sein gesammtes Leben der Sucht unterzuordnen.

btt: Finde es krank, oder besser: kann nicht nachvollziehen warum man sich das antut. Die leben in einer völlig anderen Welt als ich. Kann sein das es da schön ist, aber für mich wär das nix.


----------



## DreiHaare (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Thread ist vielleicht auch eine Antwort auf die Frage, warum sich einige der bekannteren Gilden bereits aufgelöst haben.


----------



## Lord-Vidi (17. Juli 2008)

Die Frage ist doch auch ganz einfach was haben die Leute von ihren ganzen 1. Kills? In 2 Jahren interessiert das keinen mehr und WoW wird auchnicht noch 20-50 Jahre lang gespielt werden. Was machen die denn dann? Sie haben kein RL, weder Geld noch sonst irgendwas. Das Erwachen wird bei den allen noch kommen und die Einsicht, das sie ihr ganzes Leben weggeworfen haben kommt dann leider zuspät.


----------



## Zerp (17. Juli 2008)

Naja im Prinzip wisst ihr doch gar ned was die ganzen First Killer in wirklichkeit machen...?
Und wenn,sie können dann auch noch in anderen scheiß MMORPG´s mit den gleichen Setup spielen und wieder dumm rumsuchten und wieder ihre firstkills machen...im prinzip kann es für die immer so weiter gehen...
D.h wayne iwie xD


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ähm entschuldigung,...der Rest deines Posts beinhaltete ja durch aus einige diskutierbare Argumente (z.B. pädagogsicher Auftrag)
> 
> Aber das hier............ das sollte ein Spaß sein oder ???  ODER???



nein ich meine das durchaus ernst. daher auch meine vorherigen vergleiche zum sport. es mag ein risiko sein, für die goldmedaille bei olympia zu trainieren, aber es kann funktionieren. und wenn es funktioniert, dann hat man mit "zeitverschwendung" erfolg gehabt, den leute die den mut zu diesem risiko nicht hatten und stattdessen eine konventionelle karriere eingeschlagen eben nicht haben werden. die können allerdings sicherlich auch glücklich werden.

das ganze erinnert mich auch ein wenig an die zeit, als schauspieler zu werden ein brotlose kunst war und von ehrbaren und bodenständigen bürgern verdammt wurde. vielleicht ganz passend dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1UIzrDjhA 

einige erfolgreiche pro raider aus everquest sitzen zum beispiel heute in der chefetage von blizzard (tigole & furor) oder anderen spiele schmieden. kungen verdient kohle mit interviews, hat sponsoren und wird rund um die welt zu events geladen. von den casuals in everquest hab ich bis jetzt nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Zarko (17. Juli 2008)

Daß exzessives WOW-Spielen krank sein soll, ist EURE Einstellung, ich finde jeder hsat seine Meinung und lebt sein Leben nach seinen Vorstellungen und KEINER hat das Recht einen anderen auf spießbürgerlich-konservative Weise darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Art wie er lebt "sche*sse" ist. genau das passiert jetzt, moralinsauer. Als nächstes erzählt man, dass Counterstrikespiele shice sind, oder was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin NICHT wow-süchtig, ich lebe ein ganz normales Leben, wenn man so sagen will, mit Hund & Frau & Kind, und ich geniesse es mich abends für ein paar Stunden einzuloggen und Wow zu spielen. 

Ich hatte aber vor mehreren Jahren auch diesen Suchtfaktor mit "Offline"-Fantasy-Rollenspielen wie Ultima oder Wizardry, wo ich mich für Wochen mit dem Spiel verbarrikadiert und n ur noch begeistert gekillt, gequestet und gelevelt habe - bis die Augen brannten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher hab ich Verständnis für jeden, dem das Spaß macht, und ich kenne andere, die in diesem Alter eine Lehre gemacht, viele verkrachte Beziehungen geführt und ein anderes, - vielleicht nach altertümlichen Maßstäben aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend "normaleres" - Leben geführt haben, ich hab sie nicht beneidet und sie mich nicht. 

Es kommt doch darauf an, daß man jedermanns Lebensentwurf respektiert und Leute nicht einfach abqualifiziert, weil sie in WOW - wie wir alle! - Spaß haben und davon nicht genug kriegen können.


Ramen. Ich habe gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (17. Juli 2008)

Magradesh schrieb:


> Krank...
> 
> 
> ...für mich ist so etwas unvorstellbar!
> ...


lol.. so kanns aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juli 2008)

Und wieder Spam und Flames entfernt, sowie einige Beiträge um provozierende, nicht diskussionsfördernde Elemente editiert.


----------



## der_alf (17. Juli 2008)

Das Thema reizt, weil bei WoW eben viele unterschiedliche Charaktere zu finden sind. 

Wie bei jedem Hobby (Briefmarkensammeln, Hundezüchten usw) gibt es Menschen, die es locker angehen und es gibt Menschen, die in diesem Hobby aufgehen und ein Vielfaches an Zeit und Arbeit investieren. So mancher Hobbyeisenbahner kann nicht mal ansatzweise gegen die Hamburger Miniatureisenbahnwelt bestehen (und das will er auch nicht).

Natürlich will jeder Spass haben - und es gibt nicht wenige, die eben mehr Ehrgeiz entwickeln und sich dann verschiedene Ziele setzen. Es gibt Spieler, die fast 24h online sind und Spass haben, und es gibt Leute, die nur 1-2 Stunden pro Woche daadeln können und Spass haben. Auch bei beiden kann es einen Suchtfaktor geben, der bei Intensivspielern meist höher ausfallen KANN.

Gilden stellen ihre Regeln auf - solange es keine Beleidigungen, rassistische oder diskriminierende Regeln sind, haben die Leute ihre Freiheiten. Insofern kann jeder sich überlegen, ob er das will oder einfach sich nicht bewerben.



Vorbildfunktion:
Jeder sucht sich seine Vorbilder heraus - und es ist auch keine Schande, wenn ein Vorbild nur in wenigen Bereichen ein Ideal darstellt; kein Mensch ist perfekt, keine Lebensweise ist zu 100% übertragbar und niemand macht alles richtig. Und so kann man bei den Mitgliedern von nihilum WoW-technisch viel bewundern - den Rest lassen wir aussen vor, denn in anderen Bereichen haben sie nichts öffentlich gezeigt, was man nachahmen kann - aber das ist ok, denn man definiert und beobachtet nihilum ausschliesslich beim WoW. Ich haben meine Vorbilder in vielen Bereichen - beim Sport bewundere ich andere Menschzen als in meinem Beruf oder familiär - und kein einziger hat seine Vorzüge in allen Lebensbereiche. Somit erledigt sich spätestens hier das reine Fanboygetue und das Niedermachen_in_allen_Bereichen. 

Die Jungs haben z.B. eine super Organisation, viel Ehrgeiz, viel freie Zeit und enorm viel Konzentration bei dem Spiel - das ist durchaus etwas, was man sich für andere Bereiche im Leben abschauen kann.  Weniger nachahmenswert finde ich die enorm grosse Zeit, die man für dieses Spiel investieren muss - das gehe ich anders an und sehe für mich da keine Vorbildfunktion.

Der soziale Aspekt (Fehler verzeihen, andere Spielweisen intergrieren, Problemlösungen menschlicher Art) geht bei solchen straff geführten Gilden eher verloren - auch hier für mich nicht ein Ideal, aber für den Erfolg in WoW nunmal unabdinglich, wenn man die Nr 1 sein will bei dern Firstkills.





Zum Thema eSport:

Mit PvE kann man nicht sehr viel Geld verdienen - wer die eSport-Szeme kennt, der sieht die hohen Turniergelder ausschliesslich bei Spielen mit PvP-Inhalt. Egal ob Starcraft, CS oder Soccer - Turniere leben vom Player versus Player wie bei "echten" Sportturnieren.

Damit greift dann auch das Argument ins Leere, dass die Mitglieder ein vergleichbares RL wie ein Profi haben - denn ein Profi kann von seinem "Hobby" leben (z.B. ein Fussballer oder eSportprofi). Die Mitglieder von soclhen extremen Gilden haben normalerweise Arbeit (oder sind Studenten) und müssen da einen grossen Teil der Zeit investieren.  Wenn ich meine Freizeitaktivitäten als Arbeitnehmer sehe in Verbindung mit meinen spärlichen WoW-Zeiten, dann kann mir keiner erzählen, wie ich 17 Stunden abzwacken soll, ohne meine familiären, gesellschaftliche oder sonstige Verbindungen zu vernachlässigen.

Wenn jemand dies will, dann ist es ok - er muss aber dann auch zu der Aussage stehen, dass sein RL (also der Rest) durch intensives WoW beschnitten wird - wie eben jedes Hobby, dem man ausgiebig fröhnt, einen grossen Teil vom RL in Beschlag nimmt. Egal ob Sammler, Sportler oder Sonstiger - wer als Amateur etwas intensiv macht, der hat weniger Zeit für den Rest seines Lebens zur Verfügung. 

Ob nun ausgerechnet WoW als Hobby erstrebenswert ist, das kann jeder für sich entscheiden - der eine rennt die Berge hoch (und erfriert dabei), der nächste sammelt alle Bierdeckel und gibt Unsummen für einen aus und der andere spielt Dartturniere jedes Wochenende in ganz Deutschland. Jeder macht es extrem und fast jeder schüttelt dern Kopf über einen.

Die Jungs von nihilum haben eben WoW als extremes Hobby - und auch hier schütteln viele den Kopf, der ein oder andere ist neidisch und mancher regt sich über die Jungs auf. Wenn sie glücklich sind, ist alles in Ordnung, denn sie nehmen im Gegensatz zum PvP-Kontent beim PvE den anderen Spielern keinen Boss oder Instanz weg - also lasst sie nach ihren Regeln daddeln. 

Der eSport (PvP) regt mich da schon eher auf, wenn ich in gegen eine semiprofessionelle eingespielte PvP Stammgruppe ausglost werde - beim Fussball gibt es auch Amateurligen und es werden nicht ständig die Profis von Bremen und Bayern auf die C-Klassse Reserven losgelassen. Eine Auslosung nach PvP-Rängen wäre daher wünschenswert, da man als Gelegenheitsspieler nur noch Kanonenfutter ist.



Für die Jungs von nihilum ist WoW dann wahrscheinlich keine Sucht - nur eine freiwillige Verpflichtung, intensiv und konzentriert halbprofessionell WoW zu daddeln.


----------



## the Huntress (17. Juli 2008)

Ich denke wir haben dieses Thema genug durchgekaut... Die Meinung der Community ist eindeutig zu diesem Thema. Desweiteren kann ich die Meinung meines Vorposters so unterzeichnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> nein ich meine das durchaus ernst. daher auch meine vorherigen vergleiche zum sport. es mag ein risiko sein, für die goldmedaille bei olympia zu trainieren, aber es kann funktionieren. und wenn es funktioniert, dann hat man mit "zeitverschwendung" erfolg gehabt, den leute die den mut zu diesem risiko nicht hatten und stattdessen eine konventionelle karriere eingeschlagen eben nicht haben werden. die können allerdings sicherlich auch glücklich werden.
> 
> das ganze erinnert mich auch ein wenig an die zeit, als schauspieler zu werden ein brotlose kunst war und von ehrbaren und bodenständigen bürgern verdammt wurde. vielleicht ganz passend dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1UIzrDjhA
> 
> einige erfolgreiche pro raider aus everquest sitzen zum beispiel heute in der chefetage von blizzard (tigole & furor) oder anderen spiele schmieden. kungen verdient kohle mit interviews, hat sponsoren und wird rund um die welt zu events geladen. von den casuals in everquest hab ich bis jetzt nichts mehr gehört.



Mir ist schon klar das es den EINEN oder ANDEREN gibt, dem das gelingt, aber zu behaupten, dass professionelles WoW zocken einem den Weg in eine berufliche Zukunft ebnet ist auch 2008 noch vollständig abwegig


----------



## Mindista (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar das es den EINEN oder ANDEREN gibt, dem das gelingt, aber zu behaupten, dass professionelles WoW zocken einem den Weg in eine berufliche Zukunft ebnet ist auch 2008 noch vollständig abwegig



eben wie im "richtigen sport".

wieviele junge spieler gibt es, die in irgendwelchen vereinen spielen und davon träumen irgendwann in der 2. oder gar in der 1. bundesliga  fußball zu spielen?
und wieviele davon schaffen es? eher eine minderheit. 

kann man irgendwo auf jeden sport ummüntzen.


----------



## Turican (17. Juli 2008)

eine Gilde die 9 std a 6 Tage die Woche Bosse macht ist nunmal schneller.
Hat nichts damit zu tun,dass sie besser sind als andere Gilden



> eben wie im "richtigen sport".



nein

denn es gibt in Wow keine Konkurenz,grad mal ne handvoll machen dass mit

Außerdem,schaut euch doch diese "Top-Teams" an,nur Pickelgesichter.Gäbe es echte Gegner würde man nicht nur Hosenkacker sehn.


----------



## ?!?! (17. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar das es den EINEN oder ANDEREN gibt, dem das gelingt, aber zu behaupten, dass professionelles WoW zocken einem den Weg in eine berufliche Zukunft ebnet ist auch 2008 noch vollständig abwegig



Sagt er gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (17. Juli 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> eine Gilde die 9 std a 6 Tage die Woche Bosse macht ist nunmal schneller.
> Hat nichts damit zu tun,dass sie besser sind als andere Gilden
> 
> 
> ...



falscher zusammenhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir ging es lediglich darum, von der anzahl die aus hobby einen "ernsthaften" beruf machen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Sagt er gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> einem jugendlichen der sich wie bescheuert in wow anstrengt erwartet vielleicht nicht das abitur mit einem schnitt von 1.0 und das anschliessende studium, aber dafür vielleicht der job als programmierer, spieldesigner oder ähnlichem in dem er sein hobby zum beruf machen kann. jemanden der immer nur sparflamme kocht den dann eventuell die ausbildung zum metzger wenn er viel glück hat in der er dann vermutlich auch noch versagt, während der leistungsorientierte jugendliche, der an wow scheitert seine leistungsmotivation auf ein anderes ziel verwenden kann.



Doch


----------



## ?!?! (17. Juli 2008)

> einem jugendlichen der sich wie bescheuert in wow anstrengt erwartet *vielleicht* nicht das abitur mit einem schnitt von 1.0 und das anschliessende studium, aber dafür *vielleicht* der job als programmierer, spieldesigner oder ähnlichem in dem er sein hobby zum beruf machen kann. jemanden der immer nur sparflamme kocht den dann eventuell die ausbildung zum metzger wenn er viel glück hat in der er dann vermutlich auch noch versagt, während der leistungsorientierte jugendliche, der an wow scheitert seine leistungsmotivation auf ein anderes ziel verwenden kann.



Für mich ist vielleicht nicht eine totale Verallgemeinerung, sondern dass es (wie du es gesagt hast) dem einen oder anderen gelingen kann. Was jedoch nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit 



> professionelles WoW zocken einem den Weg in eine berufliche Zukunft ebnet



Er schreibt auch kann und nicht muss...

Edith meint: Wenn du es natürlich so auslegst dass er meint derjenige sein *nur* am WoW zocken, dann geb ich dir Recht... Jedoch kann ich das diesem Text nicht entnehmen. Ein gewisser Spielraum ist noch da, nach meiner Interpretation mindestens.

Oke, wenn ich dann jedes Wort in die Waagschale werfe, gibts vielleicht doch kein Spielraum mehr, er bezieht sich wohl nur aufs WoW spielen. Hast ja recht...


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

ach es ist wie so vieles andere... 

leute die nach hollywood oder in casting shows rennen um entdeckt zu werden, bei miss wahlen auftreten, ne band aufmachen. manche schaffen es, viele nicht. da kommt auch keiner auf die idee den leuten sowas zu verbieten, weil es nicht vernünftig ist (ist es auch nicht. geb ich dir vollkommen recht mit) und sie leute zum nachmachen motivieren könnten. 

wer von euch hätte denn damals dem pickligen bill gates gesagt, daß dieses "programmieren" in der garage ihn zu einem sehr reichen mann macht? zu der zeit hätten ihm 90% der menschheit empfohlen gefälligst eine anständige arbeit zu suchen. oder daß die ärzte als band so ihr geld verdienen können. die haben sicherlich einen lebenswandel, der zumindest damals nicht auf eine karriere im rampenlicht schliessen liess. und es ist halt wirklich wie im sport... die meisten schaffen den absprung zum erfolg nicht. 

wir leben halt in einer pluralistischen gesellschaft. und da kann jemand sich entscheiden professioneller ping pong spieler zu werden oder halt auch wow zu zocken. und wenn jemand sein glück so gefunden hat, kann ich ihm auf die frage wie es ihm dabei geht, nicht verdenken wenn er ehrlich antwortet. 

wer sich darum kümmern muss kindern klar zu machen, daß es vielleicht nicht sinnvoll ist alles auf eine karte zu setzen (ich denke darauf kommt es dir vorallem an ohrensammler) oder daß nur weil person a erfolgreich und glücklich ist, nicht unbedingt auch dem kind so gehen wird... dafür sind eltern, verwandte, freunde, kindergärtner, lehrer, erzieher, betreuer und co verantwortlich. und nicht leute in einem internet forum oder die leute die sich das kind zum vorbild genommen hat, ohne die person auch nur einmal kennengelernt zu haben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juli 2008)

Osse schrieb:


> wer sich darum kümmern muss kindern klar zu machen, daß es vielleicht nicht sinnvoll ist alles auf eine karte zu setzen (ich denke darauf kommt es dir vorallem an ohrensammler) oder daß nur weil person a erfolgreich und glücklich ist, nicht unbedingt auch dem kind so gehen wird... dafür sind eltern, verwandte, freunde, kindergärtner, lehrer, erzieher, betreuer und co verantwortlich. und nicht leute in einem internet forum oder die leute die sich das kind zum vorbild genommen hat, ohne die person auch nur einmal kennengelernt zu haben.



Ich poste dir einfach mal Wahlos drei Links

http://www.gabriele-farke.de/wow-eltern.html
http://www.bastisboard.de/showthread.php?tid=12119
http://www.focus.de/schule/familie/erziehu..._aid_67018.html

So und du steckst deinen Kopp in den Sand und ich eben nicht.
Kinder und Jugendliche sind eben keine Erwachsenen.


----------



## Smøre (17. Juli 2008)

> Also ich glaube mein Chef würde mir was husten, wenn ich ankommen würde: "Du Chef ich bräuchte voraussichtlich von x bis y Urlaub weil ich muss da mit meiner Gilde den First Kill schaffen. Allerdings kann es auch sein, dass ich den Urlaub spontan um ein oder 2 Wochen verlängern muss, weil wir länger brauchen als geplant und in der Zeit vor dem Release bräuchte ich auch Urlaub, weil da muss ich farmen gehen. Meinst du das liese sich machen? Kann ja den Urlaub für die nächsten 2 Jahre schon im vorraus nehmen oder gibt es da eventuell Probleme?"
> 
> 
> Sicherlich mag es nice sein bei einem First Kill dabei zu sein, aber dafür mein RL zu 100% aufgeben? Never!!
> Wer sich das alles geben möchte und damit Familienkrise und zerbrochene Freundschaften riskieren möchte nur um sagen zu können: "He ich hab mit einer bunten Pixelfigur, die bunte Pixelwaffen trägt eine bunte Pixelfigur als erstes gelegt" dem wünsche ich viel Spaß damit. Spätestens 2 Wochen später kräht kein Hahn mehr danach, die traurige Oma die ihren 80sten ohne ihren Enkel feiern musste, die Story dagegen darf man sich eine ganze Weile länger anhören



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Soweit geht es ganz sicher nicht...


----------



## Basle (18. Juli 2008)

Also es ist sicher schon geil nen FirstKill zu machen. Ich persönlich würde aber nicht soweit gehen mein komplettes RL aufzugeben (auch nicht für die rund 5 Wochen die das dauert) Aber wer den Ehrgeiz hat und auch so nix zu tun hat kann es ja gerne machen, ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Als Krank oder Sucht würde ich das aber nicht bezeichnen, da es ja "nur" ein paar Wochen geht, weil das Pensum kann keiner länger durchhalten. Ich denke mal das alle ProGilden so einen Zeitplan haben, und wenn man sich anschaut wie wenig Zeit die für einen FirstKill brauchen, im Gegensatz zu dem anderen Gilden, scheint es ja aufzugehen. 

In dem Sinne viel Spaß beim Zocken.


----------



## scidi (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,


Nyht und ich haben für euch noch ein kleines Video erstellt zum Thema...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZhPe3KXnTo


hf


mfg scidi


----------



## Chillers (19. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich poste dir einfach mal Wahlos drei Links
> 
> http://www.gabriele-farke.de/wow-eltern.html
> http://www.bastisboard.de/showthread.php?tid=12119
> ...



Tja, ich habe eben auch so Erfahrungen oder Freunde gesammelt in Wow....

1. ein Neffe, der tagelang durchspielte WoW und der fast das Gymmi schmiss....der Vater war dann davor, löschte den acc.
und schickte den Sohn erstmal nach England auf ein Sportinternat. Der junge Mann ist inzwischen wieder im Land, immer noch internet-/spielgefährdet, aber krepelt sich so durch die Schule und kommt jetzt in die in 11 ohne Latinum, aber immerhin....Wow hat er sein gelassen. Und da ist er froh drum, weil er meinte, der DRUCK der Gilde/von Freunden sei eben sehr gross gewesen, dass er mitspielte....und on sein musste.

2. ein hunter , den ich kennenlernte, als er 16 war, inzwischen ist er volljährig. War rund um die Uhr on, versuchte damit zu beeindrucken, dass er 3 Tage on war, ohne zu schlafen usw.usf.. Wir in der Gilde fanden das weniger beeindruckend,
sondern bedenklich und ich habe mich mit ihm angefreundet um zu sehen, was dahintersteckt. Dachte mir:*Hä? Was machen denn die Eltern?* Habe mit der Mutter tel. und die war nur verzweifelt. Es gab´laufend Diskussionen und Ärger; drohte sie das Kabel zu kappen, verschwand er auf dem Rad zu WoW-Bekannten im Umfeld oder kapselte sich total ab. Er ist in der 10. Klasse Realschule dann hängen geblieben.
Dann hat er mich besuchen dürfen, weil die Mom mich inzwischen per Tel. kannte und wusste, ich spiele auch und will ihm nichts......also auch die Mutter persönlich kennengelernt und den hunter 6 Tage hier gehabt, wo er dann bei Bedarf an den Compi konnte und Hihooo sagen zu Freunden und eben seine raids machen. 

Ich habe in dem Zeitraum gepaust, weil ich mir herausnehme, mir das immer leisten zu können. Ich raide, ini/battlegame gerne, aber wo es zu Zwang wird, sage ich :*NO.*
Und ich muss dann eben damit klarkommen, nicht zum Highcontent mitgenommen zu werden. Oder dann eben NEIN sagen.
Wobei ich auch schon Ärger abbekam und den grade durch locker/flockig/abwarten/Leuts wollen einen eben dabeihaben abfangen konnte, aber m.M sind das z. B. Strategien/Selbstsicherheiten, die man jüngeren Alters nicht hat.

Zurück zum hunter- wir haben dann hier einiges unternommen und er wollte eigentlich eher mal quatschen als raiden. 
Danach hat er dann die 10. Klasse nochmal gemacht; war meiner Meinung noch immer zuviel on, hat aber den Abschluss 10. Klasse gepackt und will jetzt weiter zur Schule.
Aber alles ausser WoW oder Kontakte ausserhalb des Spiels sind uninteressant oder langweilig....Abschlussausflüge nur ein Muss, alle Mitschüler doof und Sport ein:*Geht gar nicht.*
Jetzt in den Ferien ist er wieder ab 11.00 bis 3/4.00 am nächsten Morgen on.....man muss die Zeit ja nutzen, bis die Fachoberschule losgeht....

3. der Sohn einer Bekannten. Mit 20 alles abgebrochen, hat Hauptschulabschluss, keine Lehre, keine Arbeit.. So intensiv WoW gespielt und sich eingemüllt, bis er mit seiner Mutter zur Suchtberatung ging.
Da war er in Therapie, aber die Therapie bestand in einer Gesprächsrunde pro Tag, gemeinsamem Essen und die Probanden mussten um 22.00 wieder in der Anlaufstelle sein. Er fand das alles relativ sinnlos, was ich genauso sehe,
aber er hat mit WoW aufgehört (Begründung allerdings:*Zu kommerziell geworden.* ) und strebt eine Weiterqualifizierung an.

Lufthol...

ich weiss, Ihr denkt, was will der/die uns sagen..spielt selber und kramt so ´nen Mutter Theresa-Krams aus..aber dem ist nicht so.

Um 1. und 3. habe ich mich wenig gekümmert und nur meinen Senf abgegeben, wenn ich explizit darum gefragt wurde.

Bei 3. wäre der Mensch nicht zur Beratung gegangen, wenn es nur nach seiner Mutter gegangen wäre. Er nahm sie nicht für voll und respektierte mich, als es um die Frage *Zur Suchtberatung? Ja oder Nein?* ging, weil ich selber spiele. Und wir dann redeten, wie oft er spielt, was er empfindet und ob er bei der Suchtberatung nachfragen soll. Er fühlte sich selber nicht behaglich und meinte, das Spiel wäre eine Sucht, weil er selber keinen Sinn im Leben sieht und nicht weiss, wie er die Zeit herumbringen soll.

Bei 2 war es anders, weil ich mich aufGrund des freundlichen Charakters mit dem Spieler wirklich angefreundet hatte, wir auch ingame einiges zusammen machten und ich mich teils für ihn verantwortlich fühlte. Als Erziehungsberechtigte/r hätte ich da geguckt, dass der weniger spielt oder sich einem Sportverein anschliesst als Bedingung für weiteres Spielen.
Denn wie ich beim Kennenlernen sah´, war er etwas übergewichtig und ein Bewegungsminimalist. 

Und nein- ich garantiere niemandem, dass er nach einem Besuch bei mir die Schule dann packt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desweiteren wie bei einem früheren Kommentar von mir- ich sehe den SINN, den Gilden wie Nihilum in ihr Bewerbungsprofil schreiben.... hätte ich mehr Zeit und den SKILL wo- gameplayreallyup, programmieren, zeichnen, storys schreiben KANN  man Zeit in sowas investieren.
Man ist oben mit dabei und knüpft Kontakte, kann die vielleicht ausbauen..als Programmierer, Zeichner, Storyboardentwerfer oder Journalist?

Das Problem ist eben, dass viele, die einen Menge Zeit in WoW verbringen, gerade Jugendliche, keine Ziele, auch nicht in der Spielebranche (oder den Weg dahin) vor sich haben und besinnungslos vor sich hindümpeln. Oder nicht wissen, wie/wo man nachfassen/sich spezialisieren soll/könnte. Und es gibt doch inzwischen Unis, wo man Spieledesigner studieren kann..spez. Schule in Berlin?

Wenn ihr da was wisst, schreibt mal, DAS wäre interessant, auch, welche Anforderungen bestehen, um aufgenommen zu werden (Mappe). Sagt doch mal BUFFED...welche Vorraussetzungen muss man haben? Und wo kann man sich weiterbilden?
Was muss man man draufhaben als Spieledesigner/Storyboardwriter/Progammierer etc. Oder postet links.


Der Grossteil guckt ziellos bei NIHILUM u.ä. und ist da eigentlich bei der falschen Adresse.


Die Chillerscat


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (20. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn ich zum Thema selbst keinen Bezug nehme möchte ich doch den Threadersteller meine Hochachtung aussprechen. Einen derart gut geschriebenen, durchdachten und argumentativen Thread habe ich lange nicht gesehen und (jetzt kommts) es ist das erste mal seit 1994, seitdem ich online aktiv bin, dass es jemand geschafft hat sich der Verteidigungs"pflicht" bewusst zu sein und dieser auch kompetent nachzukommen. Ich mag dem einen oder anderen der Antwortenden unrecht tun, aber ich habe explizit darauf verzichtet alles nach dem Orginalthread+ Ergänzung zu lesen, da ich finde, dass dies als geschlossener Text für sich alles aussagt. 

Nochmal Glückwunsch dazu. Und ohne sentimental zu werden: Ich habe mich gerade aus einem anderen Forum nach langjähriger Mitgliedschaft abgemeldet, da mir das Niveau der User da zu sehr gegen den Strich ging, da kam dein Beitrag gerade recht um mir zu zeigen, es gibt auch noch Leute, die es anders können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (20. Juli 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben, dass viele, die einen Menge Zeit in WoW verbringen, gerade Jugendliche, keine Ziele, auch nicht in der Spielebranche (oder den Weg dahin) vor sich haben und besinnungslos vor sich hindümpeln. Oder nicht wissen, wie/wo man nachfassen/sich spezialisieren soll/könnte. Und es gibt doch inzwischen Unis, wo man Spieledesigner studieren kann..spez. Schule in Berlin?


Genau, keine Ziele und Perspektiven auserhalb von WoW.
Wie aber sollen Eltern aufrgund ihren Situationen im Job eine Chance haben hre Kinder einigermassen auf eine lebenswerte Linie zu bringen ?
Sie leben vor: 
1. vom Job wird verlangt Dritte für den Arbeitgeber zu betrügen. Das wrd aber in der Famile versucht zu betrafen.
2. Für den Job ständig das Leben in der Familie zurückgesteckt wird, weil die Angst vor dem Verlust der Arbeit größer ist als jede Abmachung innerhalb der Famile.
3. Die Perspektive der Eltern bei Jobverlust seit geraumer Zeit keine ansprechende Arbeit bietet, sondern nur der asoziale Versklavungsschrott in Richtung zu 400-Eurojob, Zeitarbeit, 1-Eurojob, lange wirkliche Arbeitslosigkeit ohne Anspruch auf Bezüge usw. ist.
4. Ausserdem können die jugendlichen mit ihren Schulkenntnissen locker ausrechnen, daß ihre Eltern eben keine ausreichende Altersversorgung auf die Beine bekommen Können.
5. Das die jugendlichen sehn, wie rechtlos, arm und gesundheitlich kaputt ihre Eltern in den letzten Jahren gemacht worden sind und aufgrund ihrer Armut nicht mal mehr das Reisegeld haben um dagegen zu protetsieren.
===============> Schlicht Perspektivlosigkeit auf allen Linien

Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte als die hier angefangene Diskussion. In diesem Thred geht es darum, daß Leute Spielern mit voraussichtlich viel Spielzeit grundsätzlich Sucht unterstellen und damit selbst bei Leuten mit respektablem RL im Prinzip Rufmord begehn.


----------



## Ecstasy* (20. Juli 2008)

Da die Seite nicht funktioniert , die du angegeben hast...
Hier hab ich die E-Sports Seite gefunden : http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/ 
Sind die doch oder ?
Zum Topic....das ist meiner Meinung nach übertrieben , das ganze Wochenende durchraiden ?
Samstags 17 Stunden vor dem Bildschirm zu sitzen bzw. NUR WoW zu zocken oO


----------

